# Attached or looking?



## chicagomark

Just curious....how many on this forum have a partner or are looking for someone. I'm looking! How about you?


----------



## orinoco

uummmm, is there no middle category? i would have to say neither at this point.


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee

I's attached.


----------



## daddyoh70

Been with my wife since 1992.


----------



## topher38

not attached not looking right now


----------



## ktilda

I'm not attached right now, and I'm still recovering from a nasty heartbreak, so I guess I'm not really looking either. Getting more interested, though-- especially in casual dating.


----------



## PamelaLois

I'm not attached to anyone and I am looking for a nice, normal-ish guy:batting:


----------



## doctorx

Not attached. Looking.


----------



## latinshygirl92377

*hmm well ive been single for quite a while and im not really looking but if he comes along then AWESOME!!!!*


----------



## rabbitislove

madly, utterly, insanely in love with a cute chubby boy with blue eyes and glasses
*sigh*


----------



## flippedover

Single and no longer _actively_ looking. I mean, it gets kind of tiring, y'know?


----------



## topher38

flippedover said:


> Single and no longer _actively_ looking. I mean, it gets kind of tiring, y'know?


Oh no I may have to start looking if Flippedover is single...:smitten:


----------



## Smite

Single. Looking.

Yay!


----------



## flippedover

topher38 said:


> Oh no I may have to start looking if Flippedover is single...:smitten:



Hey, I've got no complaints!  The sooner a 400lb American man comes riding into town to carry me away on his white steed the better as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## topher38

flippedover said:


> Hey, I've got no complaints!  The sooner a 400lb American man comes riding into town to carry me away on his white steed the better as far as I'm concerned.



HI-HO silver..away. thats my white steeds name.....


----------



## ~da rev~

Single. I guess I'm not really looking. But it someone pops up, who knows.


----------



## flippedover

topher38 said:


> HI-HO silver..away. thats my white steeds name.....



 Can't wait. :smitten:


----------



## Goreki

In the process of detatching. Then I'll be in the middle catergory


----------



## orinoco

seems to be plenty in the middle, maybe we should just have a great big squishy orgy


----------



## Goreki

orinoco said:


> seems to be plenty in the middle, maybe we should just have a great big squishy orgy


:smitten:
.... Now I'm not going to be able to sleep tonight, thankyou.


----------



## orinoco

who needs sleep when there is a big squishy orgy going on? 


Goreki said:


> :smitten:
> .... Now I'm not going to be able to sleep tonight, thankyou.


----------



## topher38

flippedover said:


> Can't wait. :smitten:



As the song says "Give me a ticket for an aeroplane"


----------



## Tad

Attached? Very!
Looking? Nope!


----------



## DdeelishUK

Single - sorta looking - but not actively - as the right man will surely appear when I least expect


----------



## lady of the dark

I'm living together with my incredibly sexy, big handsome boyfriend!


----------



## Melian

Attached, but completely perverted and interested in looking at pics of hot BHMs


----------



## topher38

Melian said:


> Attached, but completely perverted and interested in looking at pics of hot BHMs


 
naughty naughty :bounce:


----------



## Asrai

I'm a fat guy from Sweden, might post a picture sometime but I'm afraid family or friends would find it. :blush:

I'm currently single.


----------



## Lady Bella UK

I'm looking :blush:

Having very, very bad luck when it comes to men at the moment though!

Bella x


----------



## JSmirkingRevenge

Single and somewhat looking. Not so much actively these days, but if something comes along I'm ready for it.


----------



## Minerva_08

Melian said:


> Attached, but completely perverted and interested in looking at pics of hot BHMs



You took the words right outta my mouth!


----------



## LuvBug

No love for me....


----------



## Love.Metal

Recently single.
And never, EVER looking again. *EVER!!!*

My ever-present angst has convinced me that I will never get over this last relationship. 
[Gad, that was cheerful. and oh-so pointless.]

<3


----------



## topher38

LuvBug said:


> No love for me....


We all need love.... or as the song goes all we need is love...


----------



## ThatOneGirl

As of like, three hours ago, single....I broke up with him, but I still keep throwing stuff around my room.


----------



## cammy

married to a fantastic BHM who travels for biz way too much...


----------



## Scott

I'm not attached


----------



## aduronia

single. sorta looking. i don't know - i mean - it's not like i'm on a mission, but what happens happens.


----------



## Scott

Hey Aduronia,
Where in New York are you? In the city? Or somewhere upstate?

Scott


----------



## aduronia

i'm in queens. grew up all over long island with a small stint in florida.


----------



## ntwp

Attached at the hip to a BHM :wubu:


----------



## PrettyKitty

I'm looking.


----------



## Smite

Haha, I think I messed up on recieving a signal today, so still single! I think I might've already replied to this thread though!


----------



## Fatgator

I'm lookin for some cookin


----------



## Britannia

I'm very much taken, and don't think I'm going to be single OR looking for a very long time :wubu:


----------



## nico7_uk

Busy but thinking about looking....Mum died a few months ago and been in my cave making a warm cuddley winter coat - feeling ready to be good company again now!


----------



## Fairest Epic

i'm kinda chillin at the moment. I'm neither looking nor am i attatched. If someoen comes along with decent chemistry to mine, fan friggin tastic...if not, fan friggin tastic. haha. I'm not too worried. Im not scared of ending up alone...of course im probably comforted by the fact that i know of some expressed interests in me haha. But no..not attatched or looking


----------



## tribaltattoos75

Single and damn tired of it!


----------



## Zandoz

Married, but looking....for something to eat. I woke up with the serious munchies.


----------



## Kiki

Big hugs to all the recently detached ladies and to Nico7_uk for the loss of your mum.

Single and open to new possibilities but not actively looking.


----------



## Allie Cat

Technically single, no time for looking. Though if someone were to throw themselves at me or fall into my lap I probably wouldn't say no


----------



## RockDJ

The last time I had anything remotely serious was when I was living in Germany. It's been a while so I am definitely looking!


----------



## pgsmith

latinshygirl92377 said:


> *hmm well ive been single for quite a while and im not really looking but if he comes along then AWESOME!!!!*



I did not know you are single..... I assumed that you were attached, now I am thinking about moving to texas, how are the tech jobs out there?


----------



## Butterbelly

Very attached!


----------



## SnapDragon

Not attached, but I don't think actively looking is a productive use of time or resources. It's my philosophy to live in the present, not dwell in the past or some idealised future, so I try to stick to it.

-SnapDragon.


----------



## charlieversion2

Very much attached


----------



## extra_fat_guy

Deeply Attached


----------



## Nightfire

Single....Given up on looking.


----------



## LillyBBBW

Single and casually browsing.


----------



## olwen

I'm single, I was looking - intensely, but not much anymore, but still open to all whatever the universe throws at me...in other words, I'm keeping my eyes open.


----------



## jchild

Single, wasn't looking for a long time but decided to start looking again :blink:


----------



## latinshygirl92377

pgsmith said:


> I did not know you are single..... I assumed that you were attached, now I am thinking about moving to texas, how are the tech jobs out there?




*I am flattered! i missed your post...sorry bout that. yes im single and i have no idea about those jobs...lol! anyhow thanks this made my day!*


----------



## stefanie

Very much spoken for.


----------



## aliciacatherine

Looking :happy:


----------



## qwertyman173

Single, but not actively looking..... :doh:


----------



## mrg0913

Searching with desparity.


----------



## onetrulyshy

single and looking


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

I'm doing what I always do...and just take it how it comes


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone

attached but lonely.  My gf is away at college. :doh:


----------



## intraultra

looking/waiting to be found.


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone

well hello. Same city small world


----------



## intraultra

TheMildlyStrangeone said:


> well hello. Same city small world



oh hey! how funny, i didn't even notice that. it is indeed.


----------



## velia

Very much attached. :smitten:


----------



## Nerdzilla

I am fully attached, alas on a very long leash! Long-distance relationships suck short-term!


----------



## HDANGEL15

*Proud to say I am fallling hard and fast for someone I think I have waited MY LIFETIME for.....that's not too dramatic is it? hehehe *


----------



## LillyBBBW

HDANGEL15 said:


> *Proud to say I am fallling hard and fast for someone I think I have waited MY LIFETIME for.....that's not too dramatic is it? hehehe *



**!!!SQUEEEEE!!!** HDANGEL15!! :bounce: How exciting. Don't jinx it but as soon as you can, tell us EVVVVRYTHING! What great news, yay!


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk

unattached...too busy with the Noob


----------



## otherland78

Single and hmmm...more waiting for a nice situation

and girl .....:blush:

haha 

in the meanwhile i just eat a little more to overcome frustration.....:eat1:


----------



## Dr. P Marshall

HDANGEL15 said:


> *Proud to say I am fallling hard and fast for someone I think I have waited MY LIFETIME for.....that's not too dramatic is it? hehehe *



Congrats HD! Is he younger, or is your resident cougar status in jeopardy?


----------



## Smite

Who will become the cougar then?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Lol...no worries...there are more of us around


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee

So like how old do you have to be to be considered a cougar?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

I'm 39.....I was dubbed "cougar" a while back 
I think it has more to do with the AGE DIFFERENCE than your age...


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee

Ahh ok...so I can be a 34 yr old cougar?  Yay!

lol


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

It is all dependent upon the age of your next date  :batting:


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee

Darn it...he's older than me.

I like to corrupt the youth, doesn't that count for anything?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

There's plenty of eye candy around here for corruption


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee

Tis true...'tis true!


----------



## Rojodi

Officially, a cougar is not one until she reaches the age of at least 40. She also must NOT like anyone over the age of 35, must not like to sensible automobiles - sorry, no mini-vans allowed - and she must hang out when the young, dumb,a nd full of well you know hang out.

Saw this while flipping through the tv, landed on the "Real Housewives of Beverly Hills":doh:


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee

Well...thanks for that info Rojo.


----------



## Rojodi

My pleasure to pass on the information - he says as he wastes time from his porn writing


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee

Ok, that's it...get crackin' on the writing of the porn...

says the one who hasn't finished re-recording her dirty poetry podcast and get to work on the next one.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Oh that shoots me down....I do occasionally find myself looking at the "over 35" man.....:wubu:


----------



## Bacchus

single and drunk and a little hungry


----------



## Dr. P Marshall

Rojodi said:


> Officially, a cougar is not one until she reaches the age of at least 40. She also must NOT like anyone over the age of 35, must not like to sensible automobiles - sorry, no mini-vans allowed - and she must hang out when the young, dumb,a nd full of well you know hang out.
> 
> Saw this while flipping through the tv, landed on the "Real Housewives of Beverly Hills":doh:



OK, I'm a ways off yet, but maybe we could start a cougar training program for the late twenties through thirties set? (For those of us who made it past 25 without being whisked off in a UFO.)


----------



## otherland78

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I'm 39.....I was dubbed "cougar" a while back
> I think it has more to do with the AGE DIFFERENCE than your age...




Cougar is it a nice thing to say ?? 

But nevertheless 39 is fine what else could i say i´m 

going to be 39 someday , too lol hopefully


----------



## Rojodi

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Oh that shoots me down....I do occasionally find myself looking at the "over 35" man.....:wubu:



Hey, I'm in that over 35 group


----------



## Dr. P Marshall

otherland78 said:


> Cougar is it a nice thing to say ??



I didn't think it was supposed to be meant as a bad thing. Yes, some people may joke about it and think it's immature of the woman, but on the other hand, I always thought the implication was a cougar had enough sex appeal to attract the young guys. (Demi Moore comes to mind. And our own HD and GEF of course. Sorry Blue, you're still too young. You'll have to enroll in the training program with me.)

And I totally derailed this thread and I apologize.:doh:


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee

Alrighty! Cougar training here I come.


----------



## otherland78

Dr. P Marshall said:


> I didn't think it was supposed to be meant as a bad thing. Yes, some people may joke about it and think it's immature of the woman, but on the other hand, I always thought the implication was a cougar had enough sex appeal to attract the young guys. (Demi Moore comes to mind. And our own HD and GEF of course. Sorry Blue, you're still too young. You'll have to enroll in the training program with me.)
> 
> And I totally derailed this thread and I apologize.:doh:




Ok thanks Dr. Marshall and...you are right haha 

i myself like the thought of a somehow older woman with...hmmmm.....

Knoledge  and somehow older girl lseem to like me, too i realized


----------



## amber83

Single! Maybe Mr. Right will find me instead?


----------



## Smite

I think I died and went to cougar heaven :X


----------



## Baigley

Single, but not actively looking. Worried that college would interfere with relationship time, .


----------



## Smite

Baigley said:


> Single, but not actively looking. Worried that college would interfere with relationship time, .



That's why I haven't been actively looking much...college takes up a huge part of time...if I actually go to class, hehe.


----------



## pgsmith

amber83 said:


> Single! Maybe Mr. Right will find me instead?



You are a cutie!! too bad you are too young for me


----------



## Wagimawr

Single, flirting, seeing what happens. ^_^


----------



## HDANGEL15

Dr. P Marshall said:


> Congrats HD! Is he younger, or is your resident cougar status in jeopardy?


 
*he is 11 yrs my junior which suits us both perfectly...he is 6'5 and 300+ to my 5' even and 140 ...so yup yup...much more then 2x me...on my way to meet him at the diner 1/2 way between us now to keep him company for an 11.30pm Dinner, did I mention how GOOD LIFE IS TODAY? 
*


----------



## HDANGEL15

LillyBBBW said:


> **!!!SQUEEEEE!!!** HDANGEL15!! :bounce: How exciting. Don't jinx it but as soon as you can, tell us EVVVVRYTHING! What great news, yay!




*WEll I am not hip on jinxing but as it is now we talk bout everything under the sun, but mostly how both of us are so ready for THE HEALTHY relationship to last a lifetime, after striking out on our own and learning from our mistakes repeatedly. Long story short, he is everything I have wanted in a partner for decades, not only a Harley rider, but very educated through his masters thanks to Harley Davidson, well traveled, as an educator of Harley techs for decades, worked in Germany doing R+D on the VRod...he already asked me for a *HONEY DO* list after seeing things that need fixing at my house. I have cooked him an amazing dinner and watched him clean his plate....what the hell..I'll share his pic if you dont tell anyone*


----------



## aduronia

awww! happy for you!

and very few things in life beat diners late at night. seriously, very few.


----------



## IwannabeVERYfat

I'm still looking, depressingly single


----------



## amber83

Aw thanks! Sweet of ya


----------



## Dr. P Marshall

HDANGEL15 said:


> *WEll I am not hip on jinxing but as it is now we talk bout everything under the sun, but mostly how both of us are so ready for THE HEALTHY relationship to last a lifetime, after striking out on our own and learning from our mistakes repeatedly. Long story short, he is everything I have wanted in a partner for decades, not only a Harley rider, but very educated through his masters thanks to Harley Davidson, well traveled, as an educator of Harley techs for decades, worked in Germany doing R+D on the VRod...he already asked me for a *HONEY DO* list after seeing things that need fixing at my house. I have cooked him an amazing dinner and watched him clean his plate....what the hell..I'll share his pic if you dont tell anyone*



Aww, that's great. He's very handsome. And I LOVE the second picture. You guys look happy and adorable together.


----------



## Surlysomething

Here are some definitions from the Urban Dictionay (they seem pretty bang-on)

1.Cougar
An older woman who frequents clubs in order to score with a much younger man. The cougar can be anyone from an overly surgically altered wind tunnel victim, to an absolute sad and bloated old horn-meister, to a real hottie or milf. Cougars are gaining in popularity -- particularly the true hotties -- as young men find not only a sexual high, but many times a chick with her shit together.
_That cougar I met last night, showed me shit I didn't know existed, I'm goin back for more._


2.Cougar
(see also hunt, prowl, corner, pounce). Noun. A 35+ year old female who is on the "hunt" for a much younger, energetic, willing-to-do-anything male. The cougar can frequently be seen in a padded bra, cleavage exposed, propped up against a swanky bar in San Francisco (or other cities)waiting, watching, calculating; gearing up to sink her claws into an innocent young and strapping buck who happens to cross her path. "Man is cougar's number one prey"
_Millions of them. More famously, Demi and Ashton, Naomi Watts and Heath Ledger, Joan Collins and her hubby, Cameron and Justin, Susan Sarandon and Tim Robbins_



3. cougar
An attractive woman in her 30's or 40's who is on the hunt once again. She may be found in the usual hunting grounds: nightclubs, bars, beaches, etc. She will not play the usual B.S. games that women in their early twenties participate in. End state, she will be going for the kill, just like you. Associated with milfs
_I bagged a cougar last _


----------



## nico7_uk

I think Id like to be cougar prey...although I'd settle for being chub for a cub too


----------



## Surlysomething

nico7_uk said:


> I think Id like to be cougar prey...although I'd settle for being chub for a cub too


 

What a good looking young man....too bad you're so far away.

:doh:


----------



## LillyBBBW

Dr. P Marshall said:


> Aww, that's great. He's very handsome. And I LOVE the second picture. You guys look happy and adorable together.



I agree, you two look marvelous together and BOY what a hottie. You caught a good one girlie!! I'm still squeeing for you.


----------



## Kajun Kat

I'm single after a 13 year relationship. Not looking for anything but friends right now, have no idea what the future holds.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

HDANGEL15 said:


> *WEll I am not hip on jinxing but as it is now we talk bout everything under the sun, but mostly how both of us are so ready for THE HEALTHY relationship to last a lifetime, after striking out on our own and learning from our mistakes repeatedly. Long story short, he is everything I have wanted in a partner for decades, not only a Harley rider, but very educated through his masters thanks to Harley Davidson, well traveled, as an educator of Harley techs for decades, worked in Germany doing R+D on the VRod...he already asked me for a *HONEY DO* list after seeing things that need fixing at my house. I have cooked him an amazing dinner and watched him clean his plate....what the hell..I'll share his pic if you dont tell anyone*




What a gorgeous couple you two make!!!

No wonder you look so happy  

Congratulations to you both- you deserve so much happiness


----------



## HDANGEL15

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> What a gorgeous couple you two make!!!
> 
> No wonder you look so happy
> 
> Congratulations to you both- you deserve so much happiness


*
THANKS GEF......that;s so flattering..ONE DAY AT A TIME....he's a total cuddler, really super affectionate......*


----------



## JSmirkingRevenge

aww. I love cuddlers.


----------



## Jackoblangada

I am glad to hear it HD, you deserve it.
I hope it works out better than you could have hoped
Jack


----------



## Smite

This thread is awesome, I go in here whenever I need cheered up ^_^


----------



## AZ_Wolf

Dr. P Marshall said:


> I didn't think it was supposed to be meant as a bad thing. Yes, some people may joke about it and think it's immature of the woman, but on the other hand, I always thought the implication was a cougar had enough sex appeal to attract the young guys. (Demi Moore comes to mind. And our own HD and GEF of course. Sorry Blue, you're still too young. You'll have to enroll in the training program with me.)
> 
> And I totally derailed this thread and I apologize.:doh:



Late reply also therefore derailing to some degree, but when younger as a guy, it's really valid. When I was 24, I dated a 34 year old woman and it was a mutually positive experience.

Of course now I'm 37 and all the FFAs are at most 23, so I'm just here for the socialization these days.


----------



## HDANGEL15

AZ_Wolf said:


> Of course now I'm 37 and all the FFAs are at most 23, so I'm just here for the socialization these days.




*RESIDENT COUGAR begs to differ...........about ALLLLLLL the FFAS being 23 I don't think I am the only one here over 37 darling *


----------



## HDANGEL15

Jackoblangada said:


> I am glad to hear it HD, you deserve it.
> I hope it works out better than you could have hoped
> Jack



*THANKS O HANDSOME ONE FROM the left coast*


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

HDANGEL15 said:


> *RESIDENT COUGAR begs to differ...........about ALLLLLLL the FFAS being 23 I don't think I am the only one here over 37 darling *




I think he missed reading several of the posts in this thread, too


----------



## IndyRoger

Single. Not really looking, but who knows?!? :huh:


----------



## phatkhat

VERY happily married to my best friend (who just so happens to be one hot BBW):smitten:


----------



## Abbens

amber83 said:


> Single! Maybe Mr. Right will find me instead?



Wow you would make any Mr. Right happy your beautiful as for my self single and looking in Nyc


----------



## Saxphon

Single now for awhile, and I would love to find someone. However, I get discouraged coming here cause so many are either taken or live too far away (sigh). One bright spot here is that I do occassionaly find an interesting person to chat with, and it does bring on a smile.


----------



## Neen

nico7_uk said:


> Busy but thinking about looking....Mum died a few months ago and been in my cave making a warm cuddley winter coat - feeling ready to be good company again now!



*Big Hugs* Come see me! I'll cook for you!


----------



## Surlysomething

Single. Not seriously looking.

Can you say, "been burned, need a break" Yeah.

:bow:


----------



## C Side BBW Lover

Single, I guess. Not really looking too hard, but if the right gal came along, I would recognize the chemistry and jump all over the possibilities. ON the other hand, I am way in the Northwest, so not too much chance of anything magical happening.....is there?


----------



## Aireman

Single, after a being faithful for 17 yrs am now dating three BBW's that have never been on this site!


----------



## hossbabyjr

single in Charlotte...with school being so hectic lately, i guess i've let the love life drift, but i'm thinking it's time to find that special girl to share my life with


----------



## geniussupremacy

Heh, count me as another one not attached but not looking. It's hard to smell roses moving at 80 mph.


----------



## Crystal

Single and looking. 

...or waiting to be found.


----------



## AZ_Wolf

HDANGEL15 said:


> *RESIDENT COUGAR begs to differ...........about ALLLLLLL the FFAS being 23 I don't think I am the only one here over 37 darling *



Resident cougar has exceeded her pm capacity.


----------



## Goreki

Newly single. Not looking. ow ow ow.


----------



## HDANGEL15

AZ_Wolf said:


> Resident cougar has exceeded her pm capacity.



*I dont understand a few things bout this website, but I think I emptied my PMs out a bit........*


----------



## Qit el-Remel

The explanation for my love life is long and weird.

-Qit


----------



## Brooklyn Red Leg

I have two, well, 'Friends with Benefits' is the best way to describe the relationships...so...I guess I'm in the middle. Not necessarily looking for a permanent relationship, but not technically going to say 'No' if the right someone comes along.


----------



## Brooklyn Red Leg

Brooklyn Red Leg said:


> I have two, well, 'Friends with Benefits' is the best way to describe the relationships...



Hehe, correction, as of this morning I apparently only have 1 'Friend with Benefits' now. Eh, no worries, sex is still sex. :kiss2: Yes, I know that statement makes me a total misogynist putz. I kill me some times.


----------



## Sanders

I don't see it ever happening TBH.


----------



## Island Girl

Melian said:


> Attached, but completely perverted and interested in looking at pics of hot BHMs



YES! Exactly that.  :eat2:


----------



## Surlysomething

Brooklyn Red Leg said:


> Hehe, correction, as of this morning I apparently only have 1 'Friend with Benefits' now. Eh, no worries, sex is still sex. :kiss2: Yes, I know that statement makes me a total misogynist putz. I kill me some times.


 

Sex is good for the soul.


----------



## cute_obese_girl

I don't think I've replied on this thread before. Anyway, single and observing I guess? I wouldn't say I'm actively looking, but I'm not ignoring either.


----------



## LillyBBBW

Brooklyn Red Leg said:


> Hehe, correction, as of this morning I apparently only have 1 'Friend with Benefits' now. Eh, no worries, sex is still sex. :kiss2: Yes, I know that statement makes me a total misogynist putz. I kill me some times.



Misogynist putzes need love too I guess. What did you do to piss off the other one?


----------



## BothGunsBlazing

Brooklyn Red Leg said:


> Hehe, correction, as of this morning I apparently only have 1 'Friend with Benefits' now. Eh, no worries, sex is still sex. :kiss2: Yes, I know that statement makes me a total misogynist putz. I kill me some times.



Did your fleshlight break?


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist

Brooklyn Red Leg said:


> Hehe, correction, as of this morning I apparently only have 1 'Friend with Benefits' now. Eh, no worries, sex is still sex. :kiss2: Yes, I know that statement makes me a total misogynist putz. I kill me some times.



One of the things I like best about my "friends with benefits" I have had is they're respectful and have an attitude outside of "sex is sex." When we ended it, both parties understood and were respectful about it.

The thing is, being in a fuck buddy relationship doesn't make you a misogynist. When the friend becomes little more to you than the act, then you're a sexist, although I don't know if you necessarily hate women.


----------



## Brooklyn Red Leg

LillyBBBW said:


> Misogynist putzes need love too I guess. What did you do to piss off the other one?



Hehe, nothing. She found a boyfriend.  Which is fine with me as we really were not each other's 'type' (I'm way too blonde according to her, and I like girls with long hair). I was worried a little when I told her I had found a second fuck buddy, but she was cool just like I was cool about her finding a permanent relationship. 



BothGunsBlazing said:


> Did your fleshlight break?



:blink: ::thpbbttttt:: 



TheSadeianLinguist said:


> The thing is, being in a fuck buddy relationship doesn't make you a misogynist. When the friend becomes little more to you than the act, then you're a sexist, although I don't know if you necessarily hate women.



Hehe, don't hate women. Finding a Cougar restored my faith in women.


----------



## LoveBHMS

Brooklyn Red Leg said:


> Hehe, nothing. She found a boyfriend.  Which is fine with me as we really were not each other's 'type' (I'm way too blonde according to her, and I like girls with long hair). I was worried a little when I told her I had found a second fuck buddy, but she was cool just like I was cool about her finding a permanent relationship.
> 
> 
> 
> :blink: ::thpbbttttt::
> 
> 
> 
> Hehe, don't hate women. Finding a Cougar restored my faith in women.




I'm trying really hard to come up with some pithy, quick witted comment about your situation, but i just can't.

so it was like "Hey! I found somebody else with whom i plan to have casual sex, in addition to you" and she was like "That's cool. I found somebody I actually like enough to have a real relationship with." and you were like "Well better yet, I'll be doing this older chick with long hair."


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist

There is no pithy, quick-witted reply for this. We're through the looking glass. I thought about this one for about an hour and the best I could say was, "Yeah... No." Any and all witty comments that can be drawn from this, please contact me, because this one is just beyond me.

But then again, I just cut my hair.


----------



## LoveBHMS

Might I suggest a Fleshlight for my fellow males on the board. Beats the old hands any day of the week, and the best thing is its pussy that never says 'No'. 


http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showpost.php?p=736932&postcount=46


----------



## Smite

One of my favorite pics ever


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist

Oh, I don't even want to hear it. At least the long-haired cougars are still putting out.

Bonus to the Fleshlight: You don't have to buy it dinner or flowers before sex. And it never asks you if its outfit is cute.


----------



## LoveBHMS

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Oh, I don't even want to hear it. At least the long-haired cougars are still putting out.
> 
> Bonus to the Fleshlight: You don't have to buy it dinner or flowers before sex. And it never asks you if its outfit is cute.



But apparently you have to clean it regularly, whereas the long haired cougars will shower on their own. 

So I mean, with the Fleshlight, there is upkeep involved.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist

LoveBHMS said:


> But apparently you have to clean it regularly, whereas the long haired cougars will shower on their own.
> 
> So I mean, with the Fleshlight, there is upkeep involved.



I'm not saying you're wrong or that this is one of the original reasons I lost faith in women. It's an important point.

However, I just took Genette (my Fleshlight) out to a movie, and the ticket clerk said I could bring her in for free, just don't let any children see. And really, what's worse? A quick rinse-off in some warm water, or having to spend three hours in a mall shopping for curtains? All you women always want to do that shit.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> I'm not saying you're wrong or that this is one of the original reasons I lost faith in women. It's an important point.
> 
> However, I just took Genette (my Fleshlight) out to a movie, and the ticket clerk said I could bring her in for free, just don't let any children see. And really, what's worse? A quick rinse-off in some warm water, or having to spend three hours in a mall shopping for curtains? All you women always want to do that shit.



Oh man, I had that same exact experience. I took Casey (my fleshlight) to a movie and asked can I get her in for free and he goes, yes, but as long as no children see and I said, no worries, I plan on sitting on her all night! we both had a laugh and I was like, well, in that case. ONE for Shrek III please.


----------



## LoveBHMS

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> I'm not saying you're wrong or that this is one of the original reasons I lost faith in women. It's an important point.
> 
> However, I just took Genette (my Fleshlight) out to a movie, and the ticket clerk said I could bring her in for free, just don't let any children see. And really, what's worse? A quick rinse-off in some warm water, or having to spend three hours in a mall shopping for curtains? All you women always want to do that shit.



And now that you mention it, if you're into three ways, the Fleshlight is never going to be jealous or self conscious about how she compares with the other woman.

And Genette is probably a cheap movie date too, and you don't have to share your Snowcaps or nachos.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist

BothGunsBlazing said:


> Oh man, I had that same exact experience. I took Casey (my fleshlight) to a movie and asked can I get her in for free and he goes, yes, but as long as no children see and I said, no worries, I plan on sitting on her all night! we both had a laugh and I was like, well, in that case. ONE for Shrek III please.



That is a hot name for a Fleshlight. 

Privately sending you pictures of my Shur Shot enema kit. His name is Justin, and you know why I dig him? Unlike you, he ENJOYS brown-nosing. I think I'll rename him Good Justin.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist

LoveBHMS said:


> And now that you mention it, if you're into three ways, the Fleshlight is never going to be jealous or self conscious about how she compares with the other woman.
> 
> And Genette is probably a cheap movie date too, and you don't have to share your Snowcaps or nachos.



True that, AND real women hate when I ask if I can use them to sneak in candy. I personally enjoy packing in a pint of ice cream into Genette. Let's see you do that.


----------



## LillyBBBW

My fleshlight dumped me when she realized she could do better. I ran into her a few days ago with her new queeze. It was really awkward.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist

LillyBBBW said:


> My fleshlight dumped me when she realized she could do better. I ran into her a few days ago with her new queeze. It was really awkward.



(((Lilly)))


----------



## LoveBHMS

LillyBBBW said:


> My fleshlight dumped me when she realized she could do better. I ran into her a few days ago with her new queeze. It was really awkward.



Maybe Casey's Shur Shot enema has a friend who's single and looking?


----------



## bluewine

I'm not attached and yes I'm looking.


----------



## Brooklyn Red Leg

Gaahhh....I've created a monster! 

Now, I must ask what the difference is with a woman having a vibrator and a man having a fleshlight? The way I see it, many women would ascribe better qualities to their vibrator than to a boyfriend/spouse (it never complains, scratches itself in public, farts, belches, sits watching football all Sunday etc). Whats good for the goose is good for the gander.


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee

Hmmm...why not get a vibrator then? Just saying they make 'em for the fellas too...and a vibrator would never get it's feelings hurt. 


Or isn't that what a fleshlight is? 

I'm confused again


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist

Brooklyn Red Leg said:


> Gaahhh....I've created a monster!
> 
> Now, I must ask what the difference is with a woman having a vibrator and a man having a fleshlight? The way I see it, many women would ascribe better qualities to their vibrator than to a boyfriend/spouse (it never complains, scratches itself in public, farts, belches, sits watching football all Sunday etc). Whats good for the goose is good for the gander.



I can suck the life out of the joke by explaining it, but then Love and BGB are going to be really pissed off at me. 

Pocket pussies are very common. This is not the joke.


----------



## Brooklyn Red Leg

BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> Or isn't that what a fleshlight is?
> 
> I'm confused again



Hehe, no, its not a vibrator. Its a 'sleeve' (if you like) that is made of a soft material (not silica, plastic or latex) that is a somewhat reasonable facsimilie of flesh. You have to use lubricant (specifically water-based so as to not mess it up).


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee

Oohh ok...but don't some of those kind of vibrate or something? I think I've seen one. Nevermind...I'm gonna go back to reading and not saying anything.


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk

im attached now....to these great beef and bean chimichangas i saw at the store...damn they are good.


----------



## Butterbelly

LarryTheShiveringChipmunk said:


> im attached now....to these great beef and bean chimichangas i saw at the store...damn they are good.




LOL...beans beans the magical fruit


----------



## Canadianfeeder

Single, and looking.


----------



## mossystate

Turn on your fleshlight
In the middle of a young boy's dream
Don't wake me up too soon
Gonna take a ride across the moon
You and me


----------



## jdprovorse

Love.Metal said:


> Recently single.
> And never, EVER looking again. *EVER!!!*
> 
> My ever-present angst has convinced me that I will never get over this last relationship.
> [Gad, that was cheerful. and oh-so pointless.]
> 
> <3



Nice to know I'm not alone on this front. Recent crushing heartbreak makes me wonder if it's ever actually worth the effort. I mean, continued happiness for all you happy folk, but add me to the list of those who are pretty well jaded and looking to stew in it a bit.


----------



## mrfantasy90

:batting::batting::batting:


----------



## 180180f

Minerva_08 said:


> You took the words right outta my mouth!


Yup, same here!


----------



## exile in thighville

Butterbelly said:


> LOL...beans beans the magical fruit



MUSICAL fruit. get it right or thou shan't toot.


----------



## jujuspice93

I'm happily taken


----------



## homersimpson

single and always ready to mingle..but i'm way to shy of a guy to mingle so i'm gonna sit in the corner and people watch. :huh:


----------



## Neen

Ugh, currently single..brokenhearted BIG time...not looking, have given up! Men=BLEH!


----------



## ShyBHM

am totally single , dont get out much so harldy gonna meet anyone so i see single into the near and far future hehe


----------



## Ninja Glutton

Single and looking, but not finding


----------



## Surlysomething

rocczilla said:


> Single and looking, but not finding


 

I thought you were leaving. ?

But i'm glad you didn't.


----------



## Geodetic_Effect

Single and I don't really care to look. I have issues with trusting women.


----------



## Surlysomething

Geodetic_Effect said:


> Single and I don't really care to look. I have issues with trusting women.



I have issues trusting anything. Haha.


----------



## Ninja Glutton

I decided not to. I need this safety net else I'd go completely insane.


----------



## Surlysomething

rocczilla said:


> I decided not to. I need this safety net else I'd go completely insane.


 

Yeah, it's a good place for sure.


----------



## HollyGirl

I'm single and looking


----------



## MasterShake

I too am single and looking, and like some it seems am not too actively seeking. Not that not wanting to find someone, I just haven't put much effort into it.


----------



## Crystal

Still Single.

Still looking.

Still wanting to be cuddled.

Any takers?


----------



## Kajun Kat

I actually went on a date the other night, dating is so tedious. But I actually think its time for me to get back on the market. So I am officially single and now looking


----------



## Viodyna

I'm single and... whatever happens happens. :batting:


----------



## topher38

I'm always looking to be attached to the right woman.. thats the real issue attached, but it must me the RIGHT one. not just someone so I'm not lonely 
Topher


----------



## JSmirkingRevenge

kind of single. 

it's a messy little situation.


----------



## kojack

Single and... I dunno, kinda like a few folks here, finishing up brushing off battle wounds from an old relationship. Just hopin' for a spark soon... casual dating sucks.


----------



## AllureOfMyTouch

Single here..open to being found


----------



## EnticingAna

AllureOfMyTouch said:


> Single here..open to being found



Aww that's a sweet way to put it ! 
I guess I feel the same way.... :smitten:


----------



## Pinstripes67

umm single.. freshly so.. so not really looking... still kinda trying to find my way...


----------



## Cellphone111

Single and certainly looking.


----------



## Ninja Glutton

Cellphone111 said:


> Single and certainly looking.



Are you male or female?


----------



## Bloodraver

Single, not looking.


----------



## Cellphone111

rocczilla said:


> Are you male or female?


I am a male


----------



## PrettyKitty

Still looking but had some interest from a guy recently. He gave me his number.


----------



## SMA413

Single and happy right now... but I'm definitely open to a change.


----------



## DdeelishUK

Single and looking also ...sigh .... as I am a British super-size babe my chances of finding are slim  xxx


----------



## lougenessis

single and hoping not to be


----------



## St. Cthulhu

Been with my girlfriend for four years, but it's gotten really rocky over the last year or so, and I expect we'll be breaking up fairly soon. 

Will I be looking after that? Eh, who knows. I may just take a breather for a while.


----------



## Mythik

Recently single, and not looking (yet). But, oh, how I love to flirt.


----------



## duraznos

single... looking... but so busy  i normally would go out and try to meet ppl but literally haven't left the house except to take an exam or go to a job interview in the past week! (i'm in finals)


----------



## calauria

single and flirting...


----------



## Smite

If anyones in the north east way....give me a shout


----------



## NancyGirl74

*SINGLE*...oops...I mean, yeah I'm single.


----------



## LillyBBBW

Smite said:


> If anyones in the north east way....give me a shout



Smite, you gotta come down for the Heavenly Bodies hootnanny Memorial Day Weekend. It's going to be fun.


----------



## Smite

I would, but I'm transportation less


----------



## LillyBBBW

Smite said:


> I would, but I'm transportation less



Yeah, I'm taking the bus so I can't be of much help.


----------



## Smite

Does the bus go anyweres near there? I could take Concord Trailways to South Station, but dunno how far that is.


----------



## LillyBBBW

Smite said:


> Does the bus go anyweres near there? I could take Concord Trailways to South Station, but dunno how far that is.



there's a bus you can catch in downtown boston which is nearby. It will take you to a spot in Woburn and the hotel shuttle picks up there. OR you can get over to north station and take the lowell commuter rail to Anderson Station and the shuttle will pick up there too.


----------



## Smite

Hmmm...maybe I will make it there then :O


----------



## Liss

Single, looking...... lonely


----------



## Windom Earle

Guru, Shaman, healer and all such stuff wrapped up in one large perky bouncy packet...hence, neither "single", nor "looking"....I went through soooooooooooo many relationships and a marriage..I am still best of friends with my ex-wife. I am so happy to take the renunciate path of the old wise man and just "beeeeee", as David Lynch would say (for those who saw "Dynamic 1" ) I have my many "children" to take care of..i.e. the hopeless and helpless artists around me who are financially challenged...it is a good thing to have a large and creative gaggle! 
:bow:


----------



## BHMluver

HDANGEL15 said:


> *RESIDENT COUGAR begs to differ...........about ALLLLLLL the FFAS being 23 I don't think I am the only one here over 37 darling *



Nope, I think I'm the oldest FFA here at 42. What'd I win, what'd I win?!


----------



## Spicy_McHaggis

single dude here, would love to have a significant other but sadly it hasn't happened for me yet
guess I have to stop waiting for them to come to me and go for them instead


----------



## sweetnnekked

Always lookin' but, never seeming to find.


----------



## big_j

single here, and cant seem to find some one around here that has any interest,so the search continues


----------



## RentonBob

Single and Looking. Had my heart broken but, I'm moving on and know I'll find someone who I can share everything in life with.


----------



## collegeguy2514

definitely looking


----------



## iheartsquishys

single and looking


----------



## Jackoblangada

iheartsquishys said:


> single and looking



What an adorable name! Sorry i have not been around much lately, and your name made me smile.


----------



## SweetNYLady

Single and just started looking again after a long period of uh, non-looking?


----------



## homersimpson

iheartsquishys said:


> single and looking


i'll be your squishy anyday.


----------



## Saxphon

iheartsquishys said:


> single and looking



Welcome to the boards iheart. I enjoy your posts - please post often. And I too am single and still looking ......... just for the record (wink).


----------



## StarScream!

My heart feels that it may still be broken into a million pieces, I fear that even if one day I am able to put it all back together, It may still be too fragile to ever love again.  

dramatic I know, it's been kind of a rough night.


----------



## HDANGEL15

StarScream! said:


> My heart feels that it may still be broken into a million pieces, I fear that even if one day I am able to put it all back together, It may still be too fragile to ever love again.
> 
> dramatic I know, it's been kind of a rough night.



*darlng,..yes a bit dramatic, but believe me, in my life experiences which are vast, i have learned that this 2 shall pass....as I have shared on IM with you...I am right there with you my handsome brother....and I thought until recently that I was truly encapable of true intimacy and found that I was....so have hope ..and I will to, and one day at a time, we both will mend and love again but not on our time clock.....xoxo to you:kiss2: and big hugs*
*
ps...see another thread I started in the Lounge, it might help...http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=42980*


----------



## JiminOR

Single and looking


----------



## iheartsquishys

Starscream if you never love again, I think you will break a lot of FFA hearts. At least leave us some hope.


----------



## HDANGEL15

iheartsquishys said:


> Starscream if you never love again, I think you will break a lot of FFA hearts. At least leave us some hope.



*true that* :wubu:


----------



## StarScream!

HDANGEL15 said:


> *darlng,..yes a bit dramatic, but believe me, in my life experiences which are vast, i have learned that this 2 shall pass....as I have shared on IM with you...I am right there with you my handsome brother....and I thought until recently that I was truly encapable of true intimacy and found that I was....so have hope ..and I will to, and one day at a time, we both will mend and love again but not on our time clock.....xoxo to you:kiss2: and big hugs*
> *
> ps...see another thread I started in the Lounge, it might help...http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=42980*




I'm trying to have hope, things are a little better tonight. I pick up the pieces one day at a time. It is wierd but sometimes it feels like I don't want to pick up the pieces, and that is kind of the mood I've been in lately. It's hard to let go.

Thank you for the kind words though, you rule


----------



## StarScream!

iheartsquishys said:


> Starscream if you never love again, I think you will break a lot of FFA hearts. At least leave us some hope.



Hahaha, I'm trying. Everyone has to have some hope. :blush:


----------



## KotR

Been looking for too long, and any time I think I'm about to get anywhere, they're either not interested or mysteriously find another boyfriend. Pretty frustrating when you don't really have anyone whose brain you can pick or just snuggle up with and do nothing.


----------



## xm41

KotR said:


> Been looking for too long, and any time I think I'm about to get anywhere, they're either not interested or mysteriously find another boyfriend. Pretty frustrating when you don't really have anyone whose brain you can pick or just snuggle up with and do nothing.



After while you get used to just not having. It still hurts but you get into a pattern that you can't get out of. At least I can't. I've never had any luck meeting women and that was when I was going out all the time. 

Even when you have friends being a BHM you are not the one your friends think of when it comes to hooking up other single women they know.

Ron
http://www.myspace.com/xm41


----------



## g-squared

i'm single and i guess i'm looking


----------



## Crystal

*glances from side to side*

Still looking... 

*hears echo*


----------



## Jeeper

as Of a few weeks ago...I am single...but I am looking for people to chat with, and have fun...lifes too short to dwell on things lost, In a few months, I am going to Cape May New Jersey for basic, and I want to live it up before I go! 

-Semper Paratus


----------



## TRCuse

I am single and definitely looking.


----------



## Chimpi

Jeeper said:


> as Of a few weeks ago...I am single...but I am looking for people to chat with, and have fun...lifes too short to dwell on things lost



Ditto. 
Not sure about a whole relationship thing, but definitely single and here.


----------



## Durin

I am very firmly attached to my sweetie


----------



## pdgujer148

Still looking for a combo of brainy and supersized.


----------



## growingman

Single and interested.


----------



## KotR

xm41 said:


> After while you get used to just not having. It still hurts but you get into a pattern that you can't get out of. At least I can't. I've never had any luck meeting women and that was when I was going out all the time.
> 
> Even when you have friends being a BHM you are not the one your friends think of when it comes to hooking up other single women they know.



I imagine it's something I've reluctantly become used to, but it doesn't rule all the odd night where it just seems like everyone else's life is going right, but that success only serves as a reminder of my possible failures.

Hell, I made my initial post on a bit of a whim. In a way, it was a cry for attention, but deep down I also know any friendships it might attract will need to be more than just the common interest that likely brought us all here. Such has been the case for all my interests, as it's hard to keep things going on the net when conversations have dried up and your daily life is abysmally predictable.

Nonetheless, I'm all too familiar with that "not the first choice" feeling. I'd like to think I'm good at what I choose to invest my time in, but vanity can be a pretty ugly thing if I ever try to take things a step further with those I meet up along the way. Lost a couple friendships recently because of that, and while it's easy for an outsider to suggest they're not worth my time, there was still an investment, and often times a sharing of personal thoughts or desires.

I'll be 25 in a month, and it feels like an awkward age. Not one of the kids, but not really an "adult" adult, either. Most net hopping I do tends to hook me up with people 21 and under. Some aren't bad people, but I just can't bring myself to pursuing a relationship with someone 7 years younger than me at this point. Being a bit more local couldn't hurt, either. I was all about long-distance relationships when I first started getting net savvy, but after a few failed ones... I dunno.


----------



## RobitusinZ

I'm in an open relationship and interested in meeting women for casual relationships, with or without actual relations, online or not.


----------



## xm41

KotR said:


> I imagine it's something I've reluctantly become used to, but it doesn't rule all the odd night where it just seems like everyone else's life is going right, but that success only serves as a reminder of my possible failures.
> 
> Hell, I made my initial post on a bit of a whim. In a way, it was a cry for attention, but deep down I also know any friendships it might attract will need to be more than just the common interest that likely brought us all here. Such has been the case for all my interests, as it's hard to keep things going on the net when conversations have dried up and your daily life is abysmally predictable.
> 
> Nonetheless, I'm all too familiar with that "not the first choice" feeling. I'd like to think I'm good at what I choose to invest my time in, but vanity can be a pretty ugly thing if I ever try to take things a step further with those I meet up along the way. Lost a couple friendships recently because of that, and while it's easy for an outsider to suggest they're not worth my time, there was still an investment, and often times a sharing of personal thoughts or desires.
> 
> I'll be 25 in a month, and it feels like an awkward age. Not one of the kids, but not really an "adult" adult, either. Most net hopping I do tends to hook me up with people 21 and under. Some aren't bad people, but I just can't bring myself to pursuing a relationship with someone 7 years younger than me at this point. Being a bit more local couldn't hurt, either. I was all about long-distance relationships when I first started getting net savvy, but after a few failed ones... I dunno.



I made my first post on a bit if a whim too. And it was also pretty much a cry for attention. It's kind of funny that when you find a community where you are desired it only serves to remind you of what you dont have. That in turn only makes it harder to find those things you want. Its a big viscous circle.

Im 40 but I tend to be attracted to younger women. Maybe its because I still dont quite think of myself as an adult. I know Im an adult, I have adult responsibilities and adult bills but my mind is 22 and looking for the next party. Unfortunately there havent been any parties for a long time. I dont even drink anymore. And Im much more interested in keeping the house neat than making a mess.

Ron
http://www.myspace.com/xm41


----------



## KingMordred

I am actively looking 

www myspace com/iamthefat1


----------



## MetalGirl

I'm single and I'm 29. I'm looking, but not actively. I'm not much of a party-goer, I don't really like going to bars, and I flinch whenever I hear the word date. I have not had good dating experiences. I'm just hoping to find a nice guy with a minium amount of emotional baggage before I turn sixty.


----------



## shirmack

Single 
It's great being able to do what I want when I want.
Do miss the snuggling from time to time though...


----------



## SparklingBBW

Single, in need of woo-ing and courting. 


.


----------



## Jeeper

after some thought...I am looking...lol I have to admit, I miss cuddling haha...so anyone i southern oregon?...lol


----------



## Saxphon

CrystalUT11 said:


> *glances from side to side*
> 
> Still looking...
> 
> *hears echo*



Don't worry, Crystal. As cute as you are, you won't be single for long .....


----------



## Crystal

Saxphon said:


> Don't worry, Crystal. As cute as you are, you won't be single for long .....



*hugs*

You just made my whole day better.


----------



## baron20

Well I'm single and looking... for what I'm not sure. lol. But I'm always happy to see my inbox full of messages from FFA's.


----------



## jewels_mystery

Wishing everyone luck in finding that special someone.


----------



## Kazak

KotR said:


> Been looking for too long, and any time I think I'm about to get anywhere, they're either not interested or mysteriously find another boyfriend. Pretty frustrating when you don't really have anyone whose brain you can pick or just snuggle up with and do nothing.


and they (women) keep telling me " you're the perfect guy. you'd be the perfect boyfreind" yet none of them will go out with me.
man it's hard when you're perfect. j/k


----------



## missy_blue_eyez

Kazak said:


> and they (women) keep telling me " you're the perfect guy. you'd be the perfect boyfreind" yet none of them will go out with me.
> man it's hard when you're perfect. j/k


Still looking! *sigh* its been too long! Ooops didnt mean to quote anyone hehe! But im sure u are perfect Kazak!


----------



## Brandi

I'm single, but have occasional affairs...about once every 3 months...it's something that has lessoned over the years...but I just can't fight it all the time...I must give in...

it's with cadbury chocolate from the UK...

LMAO!!

Am I looking? Always looking for better chocolate  Yes I'm looking


----------



## bluewine

I'm not attached but I think I know why.

I know I have a chip on my shoulder. and I'm only interested in things I like.


----------



## Bountiful1966

Well i am 42 yrs old and went thru a bad divorce but i am back and i am ready to meet that special BHM


----------



## BigFunAce

i'm single and ready to mingle.. any FFA's in the Tampa Area?


----------



## Flyin Lilac

Single. 
Available. 
Sucker for blue eyes, great smile, sense of humor and love of music.


----------



## hewett83

Definitely looking.


----------



## mariac1966

42 and single


----------



## Tracy

Single, not really looking but if that special someone came along that would be OK too.


----------



## Rowan

Checking in and still pathetically single  lol


----------



## snuggletiger

33 year old admirer, single and looking. Someday I'll find a BBW that likes me for me


----------



## Irish Hardon

missy_blue_eyez said:


> Still looking! *sigh* its been too long!



You're single? How?!? 
You're gorgeous!


----------



## Olga_NYC

Newly single LOL


----------



## Smite

Checking in also still single!


----------



## Kanzuo

Single, not really looking for anything long-term but if it happens it happens.


----------



## CurvyQT

I'm single, and not really looking either. I've been told if you look, you won't find. lol So my eyes are closed, but my heart is open!


----------



## LoveBHMS

Smite said:


> Checking in also still single!



Then either you are way picky or the FFAs where you live are blind and/or stupid.


----------



## FFAKAT

Been looking for 15+ years for my dream SSBHM/feedee or AT LEAST SSBHM!!
I'm very serious and have the means to relocate anywhere in USA.
If I can just find the SSBHM that has enough self-esteem/acceptance to live the dream life. I see SSBBW'S/FA's all the time hook up from here.

I'm getting depressed...I'm all action and no bs...which i could find same!


----------



## Shirtless Guy

Single and looking for an FFA! Anyone out there?


----------



## Smite

LoveBHMS said:


> Then either you are way picky or the FFAs where you live are blind and/or stupid.



I've been out of the game honestly ever since I left college back in May. So looking forward to getting back into it in a month or two


----------



## BlackKnight1239

Single, and looking indeed. So, I ya wanna talk...lol


----------



## creamygoodness

Single, and back on the hunt after a year's break:bounce:


----------



## xm41

FFAKAT said:


> Been looking for 15+ years for my dream SSBHM/feedee or AT LEAST SSBHM!!
> I'm very serious and have the means to relocate anywhere in USA.
> If I can just find the SSBHM that has enough self-esteem/acceptance to live the dream life. I see SSBBW'S/FA's all the time hook up from here.
> 
> I'm getting depressed...I'm all action and no bs...which i could find same!



How do you feel about Pittsburgh, PA?  Not into gaining however as I'm already over the 500lb point.

Ron
http://www.myspace.com/xm41


----------



## TruckHappy2

Hey Hey Hey.... I'm here and looking too!!!!


----------



## kojack

Wow, Yeah... I gotta jump on the single train as well. I've been out there and met a few gals, but as I'm sure the ladies know just because some is cute doesn't mean they click with your personality or give you those butterflys ya know... so I'm still out and about.


----------



## iheartsquishys

Shirtless Guy said:


> Single and looking for an FFA! Anyone out there?



I'm out here...:batting:


----------



## g-squared

single, looking
let me know if youre interested plz!


----------



## RoboCrunchy

Yep, I'm looking too.


----------



## joeantonio25

sadly single and still looking! but harder to find ffa's in los angeles. are any around?


----------



## california_august

Single and recently looking aswell. Haven't seen many FFA's from California so far though.


----------



## RentonBob

Off the market :happy:


----------



## washburn

attached attached attached
:wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu:


----------



## BothGunsBlazing

washburn said:


> attached attached attached
> :wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu:



Wow, congrats man. I did not at all see this one coming. All those times you mentioned not being in love on this board lately and how you're not infatuated with anyone in particular. This really just came as a surprise for me. But, I gotta say, I'm happy for you. :bow:


----------



## Mindee

Melian said:


> Attached, but completely perverted


I love this answer! Me too. We swing and I do adult videos but there's no chance that I'm ever going home with anyone but my guy! Ever.


----------



## JiminOR

I've recently met a wonderful woman who I've fallen completely head over heels for, and I've moved over to the 'attached' category.


----------



## Rowan

Still pathetically single here....


----------



## snuggletiger

Single but not sure if anyone is looking for him


----------



## Wolfshead

Single, not sure if I'm looking but if the right someone came along I wouldn't say no.


----------



## Durin

Very Firmly Attached

:bow:


----------



## lily352

Looking, but I don't seem to be very good at it. haha.


----------



## MetalGirl

Most definitely attached to the most incredibly wonderfully man in the world.


----------



## RentonBob

missaf said:


> Good for you! *cheer*



Thanks Missa!


----------



## Ninja Glutton

Single/Ready to mingle


----------



## RentonBob

missaf said:


> Wait, does this mean I can't tease you in Vegas now?!



LOL! I can't tell you what to do, but I'm a good boy and faithful 

Did you have a good time there earlier this month?


----------



## BeerMe

Single and looking.


----------



## RentonBob

missaf said:


> Well I can be good
> 
> I had a great time! Went on a great date with a guy from here and had a blast at Zumanity



Very Cool


----------



## ThatOneGirl

Does shameless floosie work?


----------



## otherland78

Always looking for the right one or the one with hmmm....similar interests ;-) 

hehe


----------



## Shirtless Guy

Are there no single ladies here in minnesota?!


----------



## bexy

Rowan said:


> Still pathetically single here....



Not if I had my way you wouldnt be


----------



## g-squared

as of 12:08 AM i am officially attached <3333


----------



## RentonBob

Dang... That was fast :doh: 

Single again....


----------



## JiminOR

Damn, sorry to hear about that, from what little I know about you you seem like a decent guy. Try not to let it get you too down is about all the advice I can offer I guess. Hope you find happiness soon.


----------



## RentonBob

JiminOR said:


> Damn, sorry to hear about that, from what little I know about you you seem like a decent guy. Try not to let it get you too down is about all the advice I can offer I guess. Hope you find happiness soon.



Thanks Jim 

I'm ok. Don't have any scars that will haunt me... lol

I'm glad to hear that you are with someone you really care about. You deserve it!


----------



## RentonBob

missaf said:


> Wow, that was fast. What the hell happened?!



I can tell ya next time we chat or when we see each other in Vegas. Don't need to post personal drama.... lol


----------



## RentonBob

missaf said:


> Okay, but you're a good guy, you won't be off the market for long



Thanks Missa! You're so sweet


----------



## MaleOnLongIsland

I am single and looking for that special FFA in NYC area.


----------



## Allie Cat

Let's just say 'attached' for now.


----------



## pinkylou

Single and looking...just wish someone would look back for a change, hehe!


----------



## jewels_mystery

Still single and looking.


----------



## questreaper

Recently single and looking.


----------



## Fowvay

Not attached and not really actively looking but if ms right should happen to come along I'm not exactly turning away offers either.


----------



## Bolshevik

Single and looking - as ever!


----------



## shazz2602

I'm attatched to someone who isnt my type in looks wise but he is sooo lovely and sweet of all the guys ive dated i never thought there was actually someone decent out there and for now im happy but who know what the future brings!


----------



## Fowvay

I think I'm officially changing my status from not looking to looking after reading hundreds of thread on here. Suddenly I feel the desire to be with someone that wants to play with my fluffy parts.  :wubu:


----------



## Bountiful1966

Fowvay said:


> I think I'm officially changing my status from not looking to looking after reading hundreds of thread on here. Suddenly I feel the desire to be with someone that wants to play with my fluffy parts.  :wubu:



Well as gorgeous as you are, it wont take long to find that woman to play with your fluffy parts


----------



## Fowvay

Bountiful1966 said:


> Well as gorgeous as you are, it wont take long to find that woman to play with your fluffy parts



awwwww thanks :wubu:


----------



## Bountiful1966

Fowvay said:


> awwwww thanks :wubu:



No thank you for existing  :kiss2:


----------



## bigpulve

Not really looking right now.....Mostly because I dont care.


----------



## Cors

Happily taken.


----------



## Jeeper

Think I finally found someone that loves me for me..  all 270 pounds of me...lol :smitten:


----------



## yorrick brown

recently looking again, although it would be hard to top my last relationship. i screwed it up (not by cheating, though). so i'm trying to take it slow.


----------



## BigAnt-UK

looking

but i am in the uk and i dont think there are many FA's here


----------



## Ninja Glutton

Always looking. Any artsy FFAs in the Philadelphia area? lol


----------



## No-No-Badkitty

yorrick brown said:


> recently looking again, although it would be hard to top my last relationship. i screwed it up (not by cheating, though). so i'm trying to take it slow.



Have you tried appologizing? I would think if the relationship was that great it would be worth eating a little crow...
If they say no...then maybe it wasn't a good for you as you think it was...and it's just meant to be that you're looking again


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I am Not Looking. And Deffinatly not Attached to anything but my gut. I heard someone once say "To find good people stop looking. People come find you." Okay. Not really. But Meh. It's too emotionally draining to get hopes up and shit. Just to have nothing come out of it. So if someone comes up? Awsome. If not? Okay.


----------



## missy_blue_eyez

Well, not attached, but dont think Im looking either. Thought Id met someone who was gonna stick around, but ohwell, Naomi as usual isnt good enough  I think im cursed....I must be awful awful girlfriend material.....

*sigh*


----------



## cottager

still looking... :doh:


----------



## KendraLee

you find them when and where you least expect


----------



## thatgirl08

Chronically single & looking.


----------



## prettysteve

Gave up looking long time ago. Most women hate a skinny nice broke soul brother with out any money. Ladies often tell me on the streets" If you want to be with me you gotta have a J-O-B".cause nothing going but the rent...


----------



## JMCGB

Somewhat looking I guess. Kinda want someone to find me really!


----------



## Weeze

Philly area girl here, TOTALLY looking 

I go to a women's college.
I need to find men somewhere.


----------



## pinkylou

Still on the market!


----------



## JiminOR

krismiss said:


> Philly area girl here, TOTALLY looking
> 
> I go to a women's college.
> I need to find men somewhere.




Well, are you a fan of bhms? You and Ninja Glutton should go out for coffee or something. Just sayin'


----------



## Proner

Single and looking


----------



## g-squared

single, looking, syracuse area, look me up


----------



## HDANGEL15

JiminOR said:


> Well, are you a fan of bhms? You and Ninja Glutton should go out for coffee or something. Just sayin'



*I was gonnna say the same thing*


----------



## Fowvay

I bet we could make more than a few matches just going through this thread... :doh:


----------



## Ninja Glutton

I'm always up for coffee.


----------



## sweetnnekked

Sadly, always a looker never an attatched!


----------



## JiminOR

Ninja Glutton said:


> I'm always up for coffee.


 
Well get to PM'in, make things happen, and keep us updated.


----------



## Grandi Floras

Not Attached, Not Looking and Never a good Chooser either, that is why I prefer going solo..... 

Sometimes I am lonely, but not enough to take a chance on someone that won't appreciate me again.... 

As far as I am concerned, it is their loss and not mine...... Less Stress and Drama is good for the Self-Esteem too.....


----------



## Jeeper

I ended the "relationship" so now im Not attached and not looking for romance, just friends...back up to 295...


----------



## Weeze

LOL.
I'm more of a Chai Tea person....
haha.

And of course I like big guys? Why else would I be in here?? 
feel free to hit me up.... 
like i said... Women's college... even just making guy FRIENDS is a good thing. the womenz are goin crazy.


----------



## Weeze

JiminOR said:


> Well get to PM'in, make things happen, and keep us updated.



haha. I just noticed this one.
Fun stuff.


----------



## Flyin Lilac

I'm still unattached and still definitely keeping my eyes open up here in Maine!


----------



## HDANGEL15

krismiss said:


> haha. I just noticed this one.
> Fun stuff.



*well how was the first *COFFEE DATE*??? 

Inquiring minds wanna know...ninja? krissmiss?
what are your children to be NAMES? 

j/k...





well not really......*


----------



## Fowvay

Still unattached but thanks to this site I've met a lot of really beautiful people and my ego has been boosted 1000 fold. I love you all. :wubu:


----------



## IndyGal

Grandi Floras said:


> Not Attached, Not Looking and Never a good Chooser either, that is why I prefer going solo.....
> 
> Sometimes I am lonely, but not enough to take a chance on someone that won't appreciate me again....
> 
> As far as I am concerned, it is their loss and not mine...... Less Stress and Drama is good for the Self-Esteem too.....



That's where I want to be, but am not.


----------



## No-No-Badkitty

Fowvay said:


> Still unattached but thanks to this site I've met a lot of really beautiful people and my ego has been boosted 1000 fold. I love you all. :wubu:





squeeeee

Does that mean we can have a group hug now?


----------



## Weeze

Say what?!?!
Did I go on a date and not know it??




HDANGEL15 said:


> *well how was the first *COFFEE DATE*???
> 
> Inquiring minds wanna know...ninja? krissmiss?
> what are your children to be NAMES?
> 
> j/k...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well not really......*


----------



## HDANGEL15

krismiss said:


> Say what?!?!
> Did I go on a date and not know it??


*
WHY HAVEN"T YOU TWO met yet...damn it....?
you both live in Philly...get to it! *


----------



## missy_blue_eyez

g-squared said:


> single, looking, syracuse area, look me up





thatgirl08 said:


> Chronically single & looking.



Ok, maybe I shouldnt bring this up....but I thought you two were a couple?!?!?!


----------



## Weeze

HDANGEL15 said:


> *
> WHY HAVEN"T YOU TWO met yet...damn it....?
> you both live in Philly...get to it! *



lol. good question? Maybe?

haha... I've met someone from Dims IRL before, so why not?


----------



## thatgirl08

missy_blue_eyez said:


> Ok, maybe I shouldnt bring this up....but I thought you two were a couple?!?!?!



We were, but um, not anymore. Ha.


----------



## missy_blue_eyez

thatgirl08 said:


> We were, but um, not anymore. Ha.


Awwww Im sorry, didnt mean to drag it up.....sowwy!


----------



## thatgirl08

missy_blue_eyez said:


> Awwww Im sorry, didnt mean to drag it up.....sowwy!



It's okay! :]


----------



## g-squared

missy_blue_eyez said:


> Awwww Im sorry, didnt mean to drag it up.....sowwy!



yeah haha, were still friends and talk on a regular basis so its all good.


----------



## Jon Blaze

Single. Still very open, but not necessarily looking at the moment. I can't even make thoughts until I get to Oklahoma. Tech schools had a few hotties that I can't have. *boo hoo* lol


----------



## BrownEyedChica

Me? Totally single. Not actively looking though. If someone comes along, Yay.. if not.. then oh well. lol.


----------



## ClockworkOrange

Single, whatever happens, happens. Don't they say that you find things you aren't looking for?


----------



## Weeze

I figured i'd make it known to the masses.

I'm on AIM, and yes. 
Ninja and I are talking.
And yes.
It is going well.



Happy now?
hahaha.


----------



## KHayes666

Single, i'm caught in a bad situation. I don't click with girls my own age and I'm too young for the older women.

I too thought Thatgirl an g squared were still a couple, lol my bad guys


----------



## kayrae

Wasn't actively looking before, but I am now.


----------



## pinkylou

Single, but not looking, I have a MASSIVE crush on a certain someone...he knows :wubu:


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone

My status is...complicated. Although, when is it not ever complicated?


----------



## Cheesy

pinkylou said:


> Single, but not looking, I have a MASSIVE crush on a certain someone...he knows :wubu:



You do?! He must be really lucky to have someone like you crushing on him. :wubu:


----------



## orin

single and looking


----------



## pinkylou

Cheesy said:


> You do?! He must be really lucky to have someone like you crushing on him. :wubu:



:kiss2::smitten::kiss2:


----------



## Adamantoise

I am eternally single-I am forever looking for the right woman to come along,but I am always denied a chance at love because of my own insecurities and stupidity. Just can't seem to find anyone-I have very few freinds in reality,and it chews at me constantly. It hurts to watch couples pass by,because I know it's something I'll most likely never experience.


----------



## No-No-Badkitty

Adamantoise said:


> I am eternally single-I am forever looking for the right woman to come along,but I am always denied a chance at love because of my own insecurities and stupidity. Just can't seem to find anyone-I have very few freinds in reality,and it chews at me constantly. It hurts to watch couples pass by,because I know it's something I'll most likely never experience.




How many friends you have in reality will not decide on wether or not you will find true love. My husband and I don't have a lot of friends either. We know a few people, and know one other couple that we consider "friends" but the fact of the matter is this...our tastes, our lives, simply don't coincide with a lot of people who base friendships on the number of people they have to party with. Neither one of us is a social butterfly, our excursions are usually limited to family (his as I have none other than one parent) social gatherings.
And yet we found each other.
You do have to actively look though. You cannot NOT look. You have to be willing to accept rejection and you have to be willing to brave the waters. It isn't easy, but if you want love then you will have to go find it.
So...just because you don't have lotsa friends it doesn't mean you are incapable of finding love....you can and you will...


----------



## big_gurl_lvr

Attached  And very happy with it...


----------



## Ninja Glutton

Adamantoise said:


> I am eternally single-I am forever looking for the right woman to come along,but I am always denied a chance at love because of my own insecurities and stupidity. Just can't seem to find anyone-I have very few freinds in reality,and it chews at me constantly. It hurts to watch couples pass by,because I know it's something I'll most likely never experience.



The best way to make friends is just to interject conversations. That's how I always meet people. Instead of just sitting there staring blankly at people around you, approach them or eavesdrop until you have something to comment on. Humor helps with this also.


----------



## BrownEyedChica

KHayes666 said:


> Single, i'm caught in a bad situation. I don't click with girls my own age and I'm too young for the older women.
> 
> I too thought Thatgirl an g squared were still a couple, lol my bad guys



I have to ask... cuz I'm nosy like that  lol. why is it that you dont click with girls your own age? Just curious...


----------



## KHayes666

BrownEyedChica said:


> I have to ask... cuz I'm nosy like that  lol. why is it that you dont click with girls your own age? Just curious...



I'll answer in a PM, I've gone over this on other forums too much already, don't want to drag it out further.


----------



## Lovelyone

Single, was looking, stopped looking, started looking again, stopped looking, found someone--thought he was special, he wasn't, looked again, stopped looking. Now I am teaching myself to crochet so that when I am sitting alone on my back porch in a rocking chair, in the twilight of my years, I will have something to do to pass the time, besides talking to my 47 cats that all old ladies seem to take in.


----------



## imfree

I finally gave up hope, no one wants a 53 year old, 453 lb
physical wreck, any way. I'm just gonna' build and play
with EarthRadios until I become part of the Earth that I've
been listening to. Being 85% homebound sux the big one!!!


----------



## kinkykitten

I'm attatched... 

I'm engaged to the best and sexiest guy ever  he is amazing!


----------



## cute_obese_girl

Normally, I'm not actively looking, but I feel like I'm ready to. As soon as I'm settled in in SoCal in the next few weeks I'm going to be more open to finding someone.


----------



## KotR

BrownEyedChica said:


> I have to ask... cuz I'm nosy like that  lol. why is it that you dont click with girls your own age? Just curious...



I felt similar when I was younger (25 now) and probably do to an extent. It ultimately boiled down to feeling my sense of priorities were in totally different places. I'm neither a smoker nor a drinker, don't tolerate drug use, and since I'm not really into music, this ultimately rules out club scenes or bar hopping. It always felt like peers were just looking for the next party while I was trying to focus on spending what little money I had intelligently and for maximum entertainment value.

It hasn't proven to be the most social lifestyle, and it can even get lonely, but comparing that to mistakes I see others make, it often renews my resolve. Though, it's really hard tested around the holidays when my family gets together and I'm the only single one.


----------



## bellyjelly

Yep, I'm on the sniff for a good FA who either lives in the UK or has gazzillions of cash to spend on visiting me in the UK.


----------



## Lovelyone

bellyjelly said:


> Yep, I'm on the sniff for a good FA who either lives in the UK or has gazzillions of cash to spend on visiting me in the UK.


 
Good luck finding that. I can't even get one to visit me in the U.S.


----------



## AFatChance

*I am definitely looking. 

So any ladies out there should PM me or something. Woooop*


----------



## missy_blue_eyez

bellyjelly said:


> Yep, I'm on the sniff for a good FA who either lives in the UK or has gazzillions of cash to spend on visiting me in the UK.


Get in the queue love! haha! Ive been waiting in it for a while....and I could actually tell you about a few on here whom are 'lurkers' to stay away from whom I have been on dates etc with and have turned into idiots! I swear, there is so much need for a name and shame thread on here!!!!! lol


----------



## pinkylou

missy_blue_eyez said:


> Get in the queue love! haha! Ive been waiting in it for a while....and I could actually tell you about a few on here whom are 'lurkers' to stay away from whom I have been on dates etc with and have turned into idiots! I swear, there is so much need for a name and shame thread on here!!!!! lol



maybe you just werent right for each other... just a thought


----------



## missy_blue_eyez

pinkylou said:


> maybe you just werent right for each other... just a thought


Lol....oh no no no, if only you knew! But thanks for your input!


----------



## HDANGEL15

missy_blue_eyez said:


> Get in the queue love! haha! Ive been waiting in it for a while....and I could actually tell you about a few on here whom are 'lurkers' to stay away from whom I have been on dates etc with and have turned into idiots! I swear, there is so much need for a name and shame thread on here!!!!! lol


*
agreed.......NAME + SHAME.....a lovely idea...if only it could be for the whole internetz ...the married ones...the fantasy seekers...need I go on*


----------



## Smite

Smite is single again :O


----------



## ~da rev~

Oh Yes!!!!!!


----------



## Weeze

........ still single.

even my crazy disfunctional uncle can find someone.
Dammit.


----------



## Saxphon

Ok, my third update this year .....

Still very much unattached and looking for long term companionship. I guess I am too picky, who knows. I do know that the few I have chatted with are either in a relationship, or live more than 2000 miles away.

It is getting rather boring having to cook a meal, and eating it by myself.


----------



## bellyjelly

Aw LOVELYONE. But there are squillions of people in the US. Surely someone has a car there.I've seen it on telly.



missy_blue_eyez said:


> Get in the queue love! haha! Ive been waiting in it for a while....and I could actually tell you about a few on here whom are 'lurkers' to stay away from whom I have been on dates etc with and have turned into idiots! I swear, there is so much need for a name and shame thread on here!!!!! lol



LOL I'm just loving the idea of a name and shame thread. It's good ol' fashioned fun. Kind of like a public service. Like, for example, if you're named by one person as being a bit of a shit, we can all take that as...maybe sour grapes or something. But if more than three separate people chime up with *stories* about ya, well, it's good to know.

:happy:

Yes, people, let rip!


----------



## tribaltattoos75

krismiss said:


> ........ still single.
> 
> even my crazy disfunctional uncle can find someone.
> Dammit.



I think I need to visit my cousin in Pennsylvania or at least use that as an excuse to visit LOL


----------



## Davastav

Recently single again but taking things "low and slow"

Always looking to meet some new and fascinating peeps like myself. 

View attachment header.jpg


----------



## Weeze

tribaltattoos75 said:


> I think I need to visit my cousin in Pennsylvania or at least use that as an excuse to visit LOL



Heh. Fun stuff.


----------



## Brainiac

I am 26-years old male looking for a female feeder or nice person to be with in Finland 

I am single right now.

I am nice, kind warm person with great attitude towards life. I like pets and children. Would like to have kids of my own someday.

I don't drink or neither smoke and have Christian values in life. Be kind to others and they will be kind towards you.

At the moment I'm poor because I study and do some part time job.

I think that the way you look dosen't matter but it's the personality that counts and own feelings. 

There is little romantic side on me, I would like to cuddle on sofa in front of roaring log fire on a cold vintern day. You there beside me and our kids and pets.

I would never hurt women because I think the worst that man can do is violence or hurt them mentality. I have seen that many times and it's always tearing me a apart. 

Thanks for reading.


----------



## pinkylou

Always keeping one eye on the lookout, but my FA radar sucks lol :blush:


----------



## craigisnutter

Aaaaaalll Alone 

Never met an FFA, wouldn't know where to start looking either lol


----------



## Ichida

Newly single...Not exactly looking but not looking away. No. Thats a lie, i am looking AT the bhm every day **grins impishly**

There is a guy online who I like and likes me but if he isn't willing to arrange a meeting soon...**shrugs** who knows!


----------



## HollyGirl

im single... Sort of dating around but guys are always like, "wanna go out sometime?" and then sometime never happens. 

I unfortunetly am attracted to very thin very tall men. and i'm a bbw. urgh. 

whats a girl to do?


----------



## Rowan

HollyGirl said:


> im single... Sort of dating around but guys are always like, "wanna go out sometime?" and then sometime never happens.
> 
> I unfortunetly am attracted to very thin very tall men. and i'm a bbw. urgh.
> 
> whats a girl to do?



I'm the same way...or im dumb enough to accept a date invite from a 21 year old and get stood up....talk about stupid for accepting in the first place!!! ugh


----------



## duhast234

Single but searching...


----------



## Ninja Glutton

I like artsy, intelligent girls, but the last 3 haven't worked out so well.

I want someone confident and intelligent, but still has some nurturing qualities as well.

Cliffs Notes: Single and looking


----------



## Weeze

Still Single.
Shocking I know. (Sarcasm, don't freak out)

Oh well.... I'm going to convince myself that I should just forget about the male (and female?? how's that gonna work??) gender and just focus on school.

Because that's gonna work SO well.....


yeahhh....


----------



## djudex

Single but not really looking, mostly out of apathy.


----------



## HDANGEL15

krismiss said:


> Still Single.
> Shocking I know. (Sarcasm, don't freak out)
> 
> Oh well.... I'm going to convince myself that I should just forget about the male (and female?? how's that gonna work??) gender and just focus on school.
> 
> Because that's gonna work SO well.....
> 
> 
> yeahhh....


*
Funny...that's exactly what I have done for the last 2 months, and I am more peaceful then ever, focusing on a job search, and keeping life simple....HONEST*


----------



## Tad

krismiss said:


> Still Single.
> Shocking I know. (Sarcasm, don't freak out)
> 
> Oh well.... I'm going to convince myself that I should just forget about the male (and female?? how's that gonna work??) gender and just focus on school.
> 
> Because that's gonna work SO well.....
> 
> 
> yeahhh....



Or how about, seeing as you are at school, find a few clubs and activities to get involved in, preferably ones that have at least some guys in them. Not specifically to find a boyfriend, but just to generally get to meet more people, both genders, and keep an eye open for possible dates, even if the potential does not look great? 

Or in other words, try to enjoy an active and very varied social life, without focusing on dating. It can be amazing what happens when you just go out, meet new people, and have fun being yourself :happy:


----------



## Ichida

Do you guys every go out on dates and be like wow...you're nice and funny and smart and etc etc etc...if only i was attracted to you in that way...

I can get dates easily enough, but I am kind of nervous they will mistake my having a good time to be I am interested...

I'd rather be single than date a guy that there is no spark!


----------



## Weeze

edx said:


> Or how about, seeing as you are at school, find a few clubs and activities to get involved in, preferably ones that have at least some guys in them. Not specifically to find a boyfriend, but just to generally get to meet more people, both genders, and keep an eye open for possible dates, even if the potential does not look great?
> 
> Or in other words, try to enjoy an active and very varied social life, without focusing on dating. It can be amazing what happens when you just go out, meet new people, and have fun being yourself :happy:



Lol. Yeah, i'm working on it. I have no problem making male friends, I just get along with guys better. 
it just gets lonely/frustrating every now and a again.


----------



## Cane

I'm single right now. Definitely not looking though, need to take some time to re-group and re-assess where my life is headed before I'm ready for a relationship.

When that does happen though, I think I definitely NEED an FFA. I don't think I could handle being dated in spite of how I look, always knowing that if I were thinner I'd be more attractive, not when I love being fat so much.

We'll just wait and see...


----------



## Tad

Ichida said:


> Do you guys every go out on dates and be like wow...you're nice and funny and smart and etc etc etc...if only i was attracted to you in that way...



I was worried about that for years and avoided getting involved with anyone that I wasnt pretty sure Id have sparks with. Eventually decided that in the meantime I should at least practice flirting, maybe even manage to go on a few dates, if only to be in practice when the right person came along. I met a gal in the University debating club that was fun and who was interested in me. I didnt perceive sparks, but decided a couple of dates couldnt hurt.

Eighteen years later.

Or in other words, sometimes the sparks need just a bit of time to develop, or maybe the aspects of them and of you which will strike sparks arent exposed in casual contact.


----------



## Ichida

Mmm true...its more that I seem to have this history where guys fall for me way harder than i do for them. Its casual dating on my side but they get sooo emotionally involved i end up hurting them, even though they know I am dating casually..it kind of spooks me because I don't want to hurt anyone. 

After having one guy go beserk on me it has kind of scared me off casual dating...


----------



## Cane

Ichida said:


> Its casual dating on my side but they get sooo emotionally involved i end up hurting them, even though they know I am dating casually..it kind of spooks me because I don't want to hurt anyone.
> 
> After having one guy go beserk on me it has kind of scared me off casual dating...



I would say just make sure the guy knows it's casual dating that you're looking for before he starts to get too emotionally attached. If he insists on something more serious, let him down ASAP before things get worse, you two are obviously looking for different things.


----------



## Tad

Ichida said:


> After having one guy go beserk on me it has kind of scared me off casual dating...



 Yah, I can see that..... 

Although maybe the key is finding environments where you can get to know them some first, and figure out how safe you feel about casual dating?

(I can totally see guys falling for you, but they need to take a bit more responsibility for their emotions, it seems)


----------



## Ichida

edx said:


> (I can totally see guys falling for you, but they need to take a bit more responsibility for their emotions, it seems)



Aww thats sweet - wasn't his fault totally, i dont think we made our expectations as clear as we could, but he just couldnt let go.

So if you are not attached and not looking...what does that make you?


----------



## AZ_Wolf

Ichida said:


> So if you are not attached and not looking...what does that make you?



Female?  Now let me clarify that. I'd say about 95% of the time I've seen someone state this as their situation, it's been a woman. I'd have to say it's probably not a bad thing and more a product (as you've written) of meeting too many guys who, after a couple dates, start professing their love. 

I think most stable, but single guys tend to like to see how things develop. So we're always at least semi-looking, but it doesn't mean we're clingy or insane. We just wouldn't ignore it if a genuinely great situation started to develop.


----------



## Ichida

LOL @ female (SO TRUE!)

Well i'm interested to see what guys approach me but im not prowling thats all...


----------



## Weeze

I'm updating my status 

i think i've reached the "Its complicated" status....
I just had the best night ever and I can't stop smiling. 
Oh yes


----------



## guyincny13

I'm most assuredly single. I do believe there is not a single FFA in Central, NY!


----------



## katorade

guyincny13 said:


> I'm most assuredly single. I do believe there is not a single FFA in Central, NY!




Move to Ohio! Lord I love a man with great eyebrows. :wubu:


----------



## Ichida

Status update:

Curious, hopeful, thinking about looking.

There ARE fat guys near me but I don't want a "virginal" bhm...One who is bigger but has no idea of fat acceptance and the joys it can bring...

I think i want one who knows what he is and how to use it to his advantage. I'm tired of wooing, I want to be wooed for once!


----------



## The Orange Mage

Attached.

And I hear you there, Ichida. Starting from the ground up with a potential BBW/BHM can be frustrating to say the least.


----------



## Melian

The Orange Mage said:


> Starting from the ground up with a potential BBW/BHM can be frustrating to say the least.




It definitely can be, especially when they deal with issues like self-loathing and constant dieting, but it can so rewarding if they FINALLY snap out of it. The first time my man insisted that I grab his moobs.....I think I did a lot of laundry that week.


----------



## AZ_Wolf

Ichida said:


> Status update:
> 
> Curious, hopeful, thinking about looking.
> 
> There ARE fat guys near me but I don't want a "virginal" bhm...One who is bigger but has no idea of fat acceptance and the joys it can bring...
> 
> I think i want one who knows what he is and how to use it to his advantage. I'm tired of wooing, I want to be wooed for once!



Good luck with that.


----------



## Ninja Glutton

Melian said:


> It definitely can be, especially when they deal with issues like self-loathing and constant dieting, but it can so rewarding if they FINALLY snap out of it. The first time my man insisted that I grab his moobs.....I think I did a lot of laundry that week.



<----so jealous


----------



## Wookalai

Definitely available and looking. I'm a newbie here at DIMS so if there are any ladies in the SoCal region that wanna chat, hit me up.


----------



## Ichida

<----- jealous too, Melian!!


----------



## Ichida

Welcome, wookalia! I'm not from Socal but up for chat any time.


----------



## Melian

Ninja Glutton said:


> <----so jealous





Ichida said:


> <----- jealous too, Melian!!



Hehe...and you guys haven't even seen him. He's hot shit :smitten:


----------



## Ichida

Comon I know you want to pimp his photo...!

So after announcing I was single I have a few guys after me...why can't they be CHUBBY - not even fat, just SQUISHY??


----------



## Melian

Ichida said:


> Comon I know you want to pimp his photo...!



I do, but he'd murder me. LOL.


----------



## WillSpark

Oh, most definitely available and looking. I kinda wish one would find me first, though. Oh, the joys of the hunt.


----------



## AmandaRose

looking...


----------



## FatDave

Recently broken hearted. looking for someone to make me whole again


----------



## escapist

Wow so many broken hearts that don't believe in love. I myself am out of a 10 year marriage (yes I married young). I literally have the paper work in front of me. I love that I took time for me after the split. I found how to love and trust again. Even more important I found how to believe in myself, some breakups are hard, you have to patch the holes in your self first. For me personally I had to learn how to not be so giving (totally goes against what I thought was right). I used to give all the time with no realization that sometimes, that door needs to be closed so others can give to themselves without taking from you. Short end of story, the world is a beautiful place, and I can not imagine not sharing it with someone amazing.....I'm not exactly looking, but I always know who I can click and vibe with; that energy is always easy for me to see and feel. Its just to much fun to just not see where it can go.


Final word to the broken hearted, I think my friend Mr. W.S. said it best:



> Let me not to the marriage of true minds
> Admit impediments. Love is not love
> Which alters when it alteration finds,
> Or bends with the remover to remove:
> O no! it is an ever-fixed mark
> That looks on tempests and is never shaken;
> It is the star to every wandering bark,
> Whose worth's unknown, although his height be taken.
> Love's not Time's fool, though rosy lips and cheeks
> Within his bending sickle's compass come:
> Love alters not with his brief hours and weeks,
> But bears it out even to the edge of doom.
> If this be error and upon me proved,
> I never writ, nor no man ever loved.
> 
> -- William Shakespeare


----------



## yorrick brown

Looking again, and just moved to the Bay Area-California.

Anyone up for a date?


----------



## Flyin Lilac

Still single ... and would prefer to be dating.


----------



## Malarkey

Flyin Lilac said:


> Still single ... and would prefer to be dating.



Hmm, dating sounds fun. Though im a bit scared off from the one and only date i've ever been on.
Still, im single :happy:


----------



## Ichida

Attached!!! :blush:


----------



## viracocha

The Orange Mage said:


> Starting from the ground up with a potential BBW/BHM can be frustrating to say the least.



Attached, I invested a LOT of coaxing, massages, and other valuable resources... He may not be the softest, but he's worth it!


----------



## imfree

99Haints said:


> Single (male) looking in Pa..



Welcome to Dimensions Forums, 99Haints.


----------



## AFatChance

*Still looking.

Anyone want to talk on a more personal level, I'm not a perv or a weirdie...

= /*


----------



## johnnytattoos

"I'm in the market, as it were."


----------



## unionjakked

Single...took me a while but looking again


----------



## Ichida

johnnytattoos said:


> "I'm in the market, as it were."



Is it pathetic I got that reference without blinking?


----------



## the hanging belly

AFatChance said:


> *Still looking.
> 
> Anyone want to talk on a more personal level, I'm not a perv or a weirdie...
> 
> = /*



Just saw your photo in the belly thread. You're hot! I'd love to talk sometime


----------



## Lovelyone

What is this dating that you all speak of?


----------



## Lavasse

Single AND easy!!!! ladies how can you pass up a deal like that


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone

Just passed our two year anniversary. It's been one hell of a ride.


----------



## aprilwine

I am single as well, can't say that i'm actually looking I would have to say I'm waiting...the right one will come along eventually..dont' ya think?


----------



## Melian

AFatChance said:


> *Still looking.
> 
> Anyone want to talk on a more personal level, I'm not a perv or a weirdie...
> 
> = /*



"Weirdie...beans at....weirdie...beans at...weirdiebeansatweirdiebeansatweirdie..."

LOL!! If you got that, congratulations on having as little of a life as I do.


----------



## Esther

I'm attached, in a long term relationship. At this point I have a feeling he's not getting rid of me for a long time


----------



## shirmack

Single and not really looking..
I just got out of a long drawn out fucked up relationship, with biggest liar/ fake human being I have ever met in my entire life...
kind of a very weird story lol... Hit me up on aim if you are curious i have not problem bitching bout it for hours ( ask our resident cougar ) 
I have a vague interest in a girl I have known for a few years...
and she keeps asking me out. however the ex did a number on my ability to trust and desire to put myself out there.
Also I don't wanna hurt this girl by faking feeling I am not ready to feel and then hurting her later if i can't make them real at that point...
Shes also a little clingy and for lack of a better term "uppity"
Decent looking girl though and shes fun to be around. We can laugh for hours.
And she looks damn cute standing next to my blacklight poster 
Oh well who knows what the future holds am I right..

*Edit* I just found the humor in that this is the same playboy bunny picture that I used a bit more creatively in the nekkid pix thread LMAO


----------



## CherryBomb

my situation is slightly complex, so bare with me...
I'm in a long term relationship with a guy who has been one of my best friends for half my life. We're edging up to our 2nd anniversary. We're in an open relationship, basically - we're both open to polyamory but we are each other's number one. My main interest is women, and his is as well - though he's totally fine with me including other men, I am on the fence about that right now. We have a couple of ladies who live far away from us who join us once in a while to make fetish videos and mess around, and that's a lot of fun. I've been trying to meet local women who are open minded to this sort of thing, but, it's easier said than done!


----------



## theronin23

I'm single (kind of, it's complicated), but not looking. This does not mean I'm a hermit, my PM box is open, and I'm up for chatting with anyone.


----------



## Ninja Glutton

Still looking, but being relaxed about it. Any nerdy, intellectual, artistic, or a combination of the three girls out there that need someone to talk to feel free to PM.


----------



## HDANGEL15

sprintpimp said:


> Single and not really looking..
> I just got out of a long drawn out fucked up relationship, with biggest liar/ fake human being I have ever met in my entire life...
> kind of a very weird story lol... Hit me up on aim if you are curious i have not problem bitching bout it for hours ( ask our resident cougar )
> I have a vague interest in a girl I have known for a few years...



*yo..just my opinion cause I do so love busting on ya...but 5 months is hardly LONG.....you barely know someone in that time, and in this case..you found out everything you needed to know..so are BETTER OFF now...

does this *Friend* know you are posting her pic on the internet?
*


----------



## Kouskous

:wubu: Attached It will be 5 years in December


----------



## Flyin Lilac

I'm having one of those nights where I _really _hate being single. Wishing there was _someone _... 

I'm missing that butterflies-in-the-stomach stage of getting to know someone and liking them more and more; hearing the phone ring and knowing it's him to say either he's on his way, just wanted to say hi and see how my day was, or "goodnight babe, sleep well"; the simple joy of touch, the thrill of passion.

Maybe 2009 will be my year.


----------



## Melian

Flyin Lilac said:


> I'm having one of those nights where I _really _hate being single. Wishing there was _someone _...
> 
> I'm missing that butterflies-in-the-stomach stage of getting to know someone and liking them more and more; hearing the phone ring and knowing it's him to say either he's on his way, just wanted to say hi and see how my day was, or "goodnight babe, sleep well"; the simple joy of touch, the thrill of passion.
> 
> Maybe 2009 will be my year.



There's still plenty of 2008 remaining :bow:


----------



## shirmack

HDANGEL15 said:


> *yo..just my opinion cause I do so love busting on ya...but 5 months is hardly LONG.....you barely know someone in that time, and in this case..you found out everything you needed to know..so are BETTER OFF now...
> 
> does this *Friend* know you are posting her pic on the internet?
> *



Lol Misty would not give a fuck...
Maybe not this site...


----------



## HDANGEL15

sprintpimp said:


> Lol Misty would not give a fuck...
> Maybe not this site...



*Misty huh..that's my favorite *dead cats* name*


----------



## shirmack

HDANGEL15 said:


> *Misty huh..that's my favorite *dead cats* name*



Lol well me and her are over....  called that one .... God bless rebounds


----------



## warwagon86

im single and free to the world again but i wouldnt say im intentionally looking for anything - im a massive believer that everything happens for a reason and if somethings meant to be then it will be


----------



## rmarion

I am freshly single and am intentionally looking. PM Me if you want to get to know me


----------



## SparklingBBW

Flyin Lilac said:


> I'm having one of those nights where I _really _hate being single. Wishing there was _someone _...
> 
> I'm missing that butterflies-in-the-stomach stage of getting to know someone and liking them more and more; hearing the phone ring and knowing it's him to say either he's on his way, just wanted to say hi and see how my day was, or "goodnight babe, sleep well"; the simple joy of touch, the thrill of passion.
> 
> Maybe 2009 will be my year.



Me too Lilac. Maybe 2009 will be a good year for all of us single people. 

.


----------



## aprilwine

I am very single and am looking for Mr. Right!


----------



## SanDiega

attached to a skinny dude and looking waiting for a bhm to some sweep me off my feet:wubu:


----------



## warwagon86

SanDiega said:


> attached to a skinny dude and looking waiting for a bhm to some sweep me off my feet:wubu:



is that not a little deceitful to your skinny man? im sorry im not one for those guys who oggle and pm every girl on here and im not one for trying to come across as smooth and what not but i have been hurt before and if thats all your waiting for your leading a poor soul down a faulty line.

not being nasty but if your not happy dont let anyone get comfrotable


----------



## SamanthaNY

SanDiega said:


> attached to a skinny dude and looking waiting for a bhm to some sweep me off my feet:wubu:





warwagon86 said:


> is that not a little deceitful to your skinny man? im sorry im not one for those guys who oggle and pm every girl on here and im not one for trying to come across as smooth and what not but i have been hurt before and if thats all your waiting for your leading a poor soul down a faulty line.
> 
> not being nasty but if your not happy dont let anyone get comfrotable



Warwagon was too nice about it. 

Boo. Hiss.


----------



## HDANGEL15

warwagon86 said:


> is that not a little deceitful to your skinny man? im sorry im not one for those guys who oggle and pm every girl on here and im not one for trying to come across as smooth and what not but i have been hurt before and if thats all your waiting for your leading a poor soul down a faulty line.
> 
> not being nasty but if your not happy dont let anyone get comfrotable



*ummmmmmmmm kinda thinking the same thing....*


----------



## warwagon86

lol sorry but im not going to call out someone and be nasty - if i ever have to be nasty someone i would do it to their face sorry but yes i was trying to make that point


----------



## shirmack

SanDiega said:


> attached to a skinny dude and looking waiting for a bhm to some sweep me off my feet:wubu:



Did yall ever watch that show recess when you were young?
(Kinda dating myself here) 
Those Ashley broads said something alot..... hmmmmm.... what was that again... Oh yeah.... SCANDOULOUS *Zing* FTW


----------



## SanDiega

warwagon86 said:


> lol sorry but im not going to call out someone and be nasty - if i ever have to be nasty someone i would do it to their face sorry but yes i was trying to make that point



he knows I like big guys and just thinks it is funny.
I am very happy with him, but it cant be a long term relationship anyways, he is only in the states on a student visa. It isnt as if I am waiting around for some bhm to wink at me from across the room so I can leave me current guy for him, it is just a fun little fantasy I have that probably wont come true.


----------



## AshleyEileen

I'm attached to the both of them.


----------



## Weeze

sprintpimp said:


> Did yall ever watch that show recess when you were young?
> (Kinda dating myself here)
> Those Ashley broads said something alot..... hmmmmm.... what was that again... Oh yeah.... SCANDOULOUS *Zing* FTW



HAha....
I LOVED that show!


----------



## elizabethswan

Single and so not loving it
Theres a guy I like and a guy who likes me but sadly they arnt the same *sigh*


----------



## SamanthaNY

AshleyEileen said:


> I'm attached to the both of them.



I hope you won't take this the wrong way, but I see similarities! :happy:


----------



## AshleyEileen

SamanthaNY said:


> I hope you won't take this the wrong way, but I see similarities! :happy:



ahahaha
You're not the first to tell me!
I love them so much.


----------



## HDANGEL15

AshleyEileen said:


> ahahaha
> You're not the first to tell me!
> I love them so much.



*I was thinking EXACTLY the same thing.....*


----------



## imfree

AshleyEileen said:


> ahahaha
> You're not the first to tell me!
> I love them so much.



Your "Guys" both look handsome and well-loved, to me.


----------



## AshleyEileen

imfree said:


> Your "Guys" both look handsome and well-loved, to me.




And that they are!

Despite how they act between meals, they're both very well fed.


----------



## warwagon86

SanDiega said:


> he knows I like big guys and just thinks it is funny.
> I am very happy with him, but it cant be a long term relationship anyways, he is only in the states on a student visa. It isnt as if I am waiting around for some bhm to wink at me from across the room so I can leave me current guy for him, it is just a fun little fantasy I have that probably wont come true.



fair enough i can understand where your coming from but sometimes things come across as not what they intended and i was just thinking from previous experiences haha


----------



## KotR

Had a somewhat depressing trip to visit a lady friend across the country. Known her for a number of years, have a nice chunk of similar interests, I think she's cute, she's like my sense of humor, and it's basically the closest thing I can think of as a good start to a relationship, but nothing comes of the trip other than finding out she has a boyfriend that apparently drives her nuts.

I've been kind of frustrated with my net life in general after a falling out with my last local friend, and that was sort of an unwanted kick to the nuts. I don't really meet many people locally, but of late I feel like I have some giant disconnect with the rest of the net at large when peeking in on new boards, chats, or whatever where you'll see some established circles that don't seem too interested in taking in new members.


----------



## joeantonio25

still single, not really looking hard enough i guess! it must be me  single always feel lonelier around these holidays! 

los angeles ca,


----------



## Saxphon

Well, this thread has been dormant for awhile. I was hoping to drop by again for '6 month' check-in .........

I am still very much single and very much looking. The holidays were rough, but I did survive. If anyone wants to chat sometime, it would be nice to get to know a few people here. I am an FA, and maybe a BHM - well, at least I'm sure of the BM part.

For all that got this far, I do hope everyone had a great Holiday season.


----------



## Tyrael

Single as always


----------



## Oirish

Single for a while. Not actively looking. Just playing it by ear. I say that you find what you need when you aren't looking usually.


----------



## Flyin Lilac

Still single, still interested in meeting someone. Are any of you BHM into SSBBW?


----------



## Allie Cat

Flyin Lilac said:


> Still single, still interested in meeting someone. Are any of you BHM into SSBBW?



The answer to that question is no, and by no I mean yes.  I'm leaving the east coast soon but there's more of us out there!


----------



## escapist

I am attached and looking


----------



## cammy

I don't understand why people believe that their perfect mate will just fall from the sky when the "time is right." 

We consciously pursue an education, carefully craft a resume and intentionally search to find a job, conduct research before purchasing a car, carefully consider many factors when choosing where to live, perform extreme due diligence when buying a home...and on and on. 

Ideally, our primary, long-term relationship is meant to outlast all of these and certainly holds the opportunity for the greatest joy and meaning throughout our life. Why would we be any less diligent in our search of a mate than for that of lesser pursuits?


----------



## ThatOneGirl

For once, single in the actual sense. I've been trying to get away from the new boy every week pattern I've been in for the past year and a half, and so far, it's been working out nicely. More time just for me, friends, school, etc. Yay!!!


----------



## IwannabeVERYfat

still looking, I feel so unwanted


----------



## escapist

cammy said:


> I don't understand why people believe that their perfect mate will just fall from the sky when the "time is right."
> 
> We consciously pursue an education, carefully craft a resume and intentionally search to find a job, conduct research before purchasing a car, carefully consider many factors when choosing where to live, perform extreme due diligence when buying a home...and on and on.
> 
> Ideally, our primary, long-term relationship is meant to outlast all of these and certainly holds the opportunity for the greatest joy and meaning throughout our life. Why would we be any less diligent in our search of a mate than for that of lesser pursuits?



WOW Cammy, I'm uh, wow...that was hot. Hehehe-he, in all seriousness its nice to see someone who thinks like I do at least. Few people understand why I make a huge practice of being very social. I force myself to talk everywhere and at all times that are appropriate. Believe it or not but the supermarket is a great place to get to know people....at least in Vegas. You get a few minutes to talk to someone, and once you get it down 3 minutes or so is all you need to get a number and call her back later for a date. So going to the store is almost like speed dating for me lol. 

I think to many guys over complected it, fumble over themselves or just plain don't believe its possible. I get so many numbers now that I have rules just to let someone into my contact list, 1st name, last name, and a photo....some people even think that's not possible but it is. I make it simple: "Oh Ashley? hummm, you can be Ashley 4, if your good I'll make you Ashley 2." After I tease and play a bit, I'll show her my phone contact list and say see, and say "Wow your so pushy, ok just put your full name and lets take a pic so I can remember you form the faceless nameless Ashley's, I have the feeling you might be special." We smile pose, hug, kiss whatever, I go off on my way till I see her again.

If anybody is seriously interested, I teach this and other skills here in Vegas. I have wing-women (women trained in pickup assistance) available to help you go out, approach and help you fine tune your skills so when you go home you continue to have success. PM me if you want to know more.


----------



## Saxphon

cammy said:


> I don't understand why people believe that their perfect mate will just fall from the sky when the "time is right."
> 
> We consciously pursue an education, carefully craft a resume and intentionally search to find a job, conduct research before purchasing a car, carefully consider many factors when choosing where to live, perform extreme due diligence when buying a home...and on and on.
> 
> Ideally, our primary, long-term relationship is meant to outlast all of these and certainly holds the opportunity for the greatest joy and meaning throughout our life. Why would we be any less diligent in our search of a mate than for that of lesser pursuits?




Well, Cammy, I have pursued a career, got an education, have worked and I am still looking for other work, have a beautiful daughter, have car (s), am living in a wonderful area where I grew up in and enjoying some of the rural life I've missed for the past 25 years. I could probably continue for the remaining part of my life living by myself, but would much rather share it with someone. I see, and I think many others do too, that mentioning that we are "unattached" at this time does no harm to anyone on these boards. Maybe, just maybe, two individuals will catch each other in passing.

You may continue to feel the way you do about this thread, while I will continue to look skyward ......


----------



## chicken legs

single and not looking....anymore


----------



## escapist

chicken legs said:


> single and not looking....anymore



You could talk to me first, and tell everybody you posted that stuff earlier.


----------



## chicken legs

let 

it

go


----------



## Rowan

I apparently am terminally single...feels like cancer sometimes. BLECH


----------



## Ninja Glutton

Single and ready to mingle.


----------



## kojack

Mingle and ready to single.


----------



## Kanzuo

Single and wanting more Pringles.


----------



## DjfunkmasterG

I have been single for the last 8 months, but not lonely if you catch my drift. 

I haven't been actively looking because of work on the film, but once that is done I will probably start looking more actively. However, thats not to say that if Ms. Right presented herself to me at this moment, or even before I am free of post production activities that I would let her just walk away. Lets just say it isn't a priority.

I do however seem to meet a lot of Miss Right Nows in the DC area, not a lot of Miss Rights, which kind of bugs me.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing

escapist said:


> WOW Cammy, I'm uh, wow...that was hot. Hehehe-he, in all seriousness its nice to see someone who thinks like I do at least. Few people understand why I make a huge practice of being very social. I force myself to talk everywhere and at all times that are appropriate. Believe it or not but the supermarket is a great place to get to know people....at least in Vegas. You get a few minutes to talk to someone, and once you get it down 3 minutes or so is all you need to get a number and call her back later for a date. So going to the store is almost like speed dating for me lol.
> 
> I think to many guys over complected it, fumble over themselves or just plain don't believe its possible. I get so many numbers now that I have rules just to let someone into my contact list, 1st name, last name, and a photo....some people even think that's not possible but it is. I make it simple: "Oh Ashley? hummm, you can be Ashley 4, if your good I'll make you Ashley 2." After I tease and play a bit, I'll show her my phone contact list and say see, and say "Wow your so pushy, ok just put your full name and lets take a pic so I can remember you form the faceless nameless Ashley's, I have the feeling you might be special." We smile pose, hug, kiss whatever, I go off on my way till I see her again.
> 
> If anybody is seriously interested, I teach this and other skills here in Vegas. I have wing-women (women trained in pickup assistance) available to help you go out, approach and help you fine tune your skills so when you go home you continue to have success. PM me if you want to know more.



is it difficult living day to day carrying such a burden of awesome around all the time?


----------



## WillSpark

Well, huuge update for this!

I...........Am STILL SINGLE!

Shock and awe, I know!


----------



## escapist

BothGunsBlazing said:


> is it difficult living day to day carrying such a burden of awesome around all the time?



_"The whole moon and the entire sky are reflected in one dewdrop on the grass."_ -Dogen


----------



## jewels_mystery

Still single. Looking forward to graduating next December and relocating.


----------



## Rowan

DjfunkmasterG said:


> I have been single for the last 8 months, but not lonely if you catch my drift.
> 
> I haven't been actively looking because of work on the film, but once that is done I will probably start looking more actively. However, thats not to say that if Ms. Right presented herself to me at this moment, or even before I am free of post production activities that I would let her just walk away. Lets just say it isn't a priority.
> 
> I do however seem to meet a lot of Miss Right Nows in the DC area, not a lot of Miss Rights, which kind of bugs me.



Maybe you arent getting the Ms. Rights, because they see you more than willing to hook up with all the Ms. RightNow's? I know that if i saw a guy i was interested in and saw that he was cavorting with hoochies...id lose interest immediately and not think twice about that guy


----------



## HDANGEL15

DjfunkmasterG said:


> I have been single for the last 8 months, but not lonely if you catch my drift.
> 
> I haven't been actively looking because of work on the film, but once that is done I will probably start looking more actively. However, thats not to say that if Ms. Right presented herself to me at this moment, or even before I am free of post production activities that I would let her just walk away. Lets just say it isn't a priority.
> 
> I do however seem to meet a lot of Miss Right Nows in the DC area, not a lot of Miss Rights, which kind of bugs me.





Rowan said:


> Maybe you arent getting the Ms. Rights, because they see you more than willing to hook up with all the Ms. RightNow's? I know that if i saw a guy i was interested in and saw that he was cavorting with hoochies...id lose interest immediately and not think twice about that guy



*((Rowan)) 
You make a good point, I was also thinking your industry doesn't allow much time for relationships, from my experience, it's either feast or famine. So you have tons of time or NONE...tough way to find balance, I would think? *


----------



## bigwideland

I have nether been married, nor had a serious girl friend, but I would not mind a FFA friend but as I live in Melbourne Australia I am yet to find one. A would be open to a FFA feeder as well.


----------



## neah

Happily single  but missing the belly rubs


----------



## Tanuki

I am single!

so I guess I fall in the looking category :happy:


----------



## Uriel

Currently single. Looking *shrugs*.


-Uriel


----------



## WeirdMetamorphosis

23 (24 next month) been looking for that special someone since like 18 lol. So Single and looking.


----------



## Oirish

cammy said:


> I don't understand why people believe that their perfect mate will just fall from the sky when the "time is right."
> 
> We consciously pursue an education, carefully craft a resume and intentionally search to find a job, conduct research before purchasing a car, carefully consider many factors when choosing where to live, perform extreme due diligence when buying a home...and on and on.
> 
> Ideally, our primary, long-term relationship is meant to outlast all of these and certainly holds the opportunity for the greatest joy and meaning throughout our life. Why would we be any less diligent in our search of a mate than for that of lesser pursuits?



Quite frankly, its because the best relationships I've had WERE when the person just came out of nowhere. Love isn't clinical. It's spontaneous. I'm one of the lucky few who has actually had a "love at first sight" experience. It became a wonderful relationship lasting a few years which unfortunately ended for personal reasons I'm not going to get into here. Knowing what you want and need in life is very important but when it comes to romance I try to let things fall into place. Its worked out pretty well for me thus far.


----------



## Hole

Single. Looking? More like waiting, wondering if he's out there..like Aladdin on a carpet. Yeah, I'm sappy but then I also have trust issues to balance that so I don't jump into any mans arms. I'm young and yet I only desire serious long term relationships. I'm not social so I don't mingle much. I'm not saying I'm right.. I'm just saying this is how I feel at this point in my life. Well, that was a lot of rambling..


----------



## Tyrael

Hole said:


> Single. Looking? More like waiting, wondering if he's out there..like Aladdin on a carpet. Yeah, I'm sappy but then I also have trust issues to balance that so I don't jump into any mans arms. I'm young and yet I only desire serious long term relationships. I'm not social so I don't mingle much. I'm not saying I'm right.. I'm just saying this is how I feel at this point in my life. Well, that was a lot of rambling..




Sorry carpet couldnt keep me up!!

Stuped carput


----------



## Cors

Hole said:


> Single. Looking? More like waiting, wondering if he's out there..like Aladdin on a carpet. Yeah, I'm sappy but then I also have trust issues to balance that so I don't jump into any mans arms. I'm young and yet I only desire serious long term relationships. I'm not social so I don't mingle much. I'm not saying I'm right.. I'm just saying this is how I feel at this point in my life. Well, that was a lot of rambling..



I am not single, but I can relate to the trust issues, lack of mingling and only desiring serious long term relationships. It sucks whenever people assume that young people cannot, or do not wish to settle down.


----------



## cammy

Cors said:


> I am not single, but I can relate to the trust issues, lack of mingling and only desiring serious long term relationships. It sucks whenever people assume that young people cannot, or do not wish to settle down.



Its wonderful to desire to "settle down" and have a long-term relationship. The challenge is not to jump into many of the other trappings that can come along with coupling up, such as having children, too quickly. Its vitally important to spend at least some quality time considering the vast array of responsibilities and scenarios, present and future, that are attached to the decisions we make.


----------



## Hole

Tyrael said:


> Sorry carpet couldnt keep me up!!
> 
> Stuped carput



HAHAHAHA. You are so cute. Thanks for the giggles.


----------



## Hole

Cors said:


> I am not single, but I can relate to the trust issues, lack of mingling and only desiring serious long term relationships. It sucks whenever people assume that young people cannot, or do not wish to settle down.



Exactly. I'm even learning how to cook so I can feed my future hubby. No, I'm not a feeder..(lol) I just want to be able to say my man has eaten something made by me. It's a warm feeling to cook for someone and watch them enjoy it and appreciate it. I guess I can be old-fashioned in some ways.
Okay, went a little OT there.  But you get my drift!


----------



## HDANGEL15

*as i posted in forum a few weeks ago

SINGLE, mingling but afraid to trust again

giving time, time
*


----------



## Mercedes

bigwideland said:


> I have nether been married, nor had a serious girl friend, but I would not mind a FFA friend but as I live in Melbourne Australia I am yet to find one. A would be open to a FFA feeder as well.


 
Hey I'm so glad to see you back! 
More like OMG WOW you're BAAACCCKKK!!! :wubu: How's life? I miss our emails... 

I'm in a relationship now... But well, duh... things aren't really working out like I hoped them :doh: 

Pls pm me. I lost your email addy  :doh:


----------



## CherryRVA

Attached times two. :smitten:


----------



## Uriel

Hole said:


> Single. Looking? More like waiting, wondering if he's out there..like Aladdin on a carpet. Yeah, I'm sappy but then I also have trust issues to balance that so I don't jump into any mans arms. I'm young and yet I only desire serious long term relationships. I'm not social so I don't mingle much. I'm not saying I'm right.. I'm just saying this is how I feel at this point in my life. Well, that was a lot of rambling..



Aladdin... and instead it's Galahad who shows up.




-Uriel


----------



## Hobo

Single, too shy to be looking, but I am getting better, squinting perhaps.


----------



## JiminOR

Update - still attached, growing more attached by the day

It's been 6 months, and if it wasn't for dimensions I would never have met her, and I just can't imagine my life without her now. I don't even know how I coped before.

Best girlfriend ever, met her right here. I'm surprised more of you folks don't at least make the effort to get to know each other a little better, see if the sparks fly.


----------



## kinkykitten

Hole said:


> Exactly. I'm even learning how to cook so I can feed my future hubby. No, I'm not a feeder..(lol) I just want to be able to say my man has eaten something made by me. It's a warm feeling to cook for someone and watch them enjoy it and appreciate it. I guess I can be old-fashioned in some ways.
> Okay, went a little OT there.  But you get my drift!



hehe Aww! Everyone knows cooking tastes much better when it's made with love. :happy:


----------



## Canonista

Single, and feeling very lonely. Life isn't going so well right now and it'd be nice to have someone just to get my arms around and talk to.

<---very sad Canonista


----------



## Tanuki

Yup Single...

I think going to start looking right..... now!

So errr.... look out here I come?

Maybe not~


----------



## Gyrene

Have not been attatched in awhile. I'm ACTIVELY looking!


----------



## Melian

Canonista said:


> Single, and feeling very lonely. Life isn't going so well right now and it'd be nice to have someone just to get my arms around and talk to.
> 
> <---very sad Canonista



Not much I can do to help....but I hope things turn around for you soon.

*hug*


----------



## Wantabelly

Melian said:


> Not much I can do to help....but I hope things turn around for you soon.
> 
> *hug*



Me too hun. I know how shit it can get and the only place you wanna be is in the arms of a loved one... i hope she's on her way for you...


----------



## inari

Hi folks, 
I was sooo happy to be attached to a BHM last year. We broke up in Sept. And Ive been alone since. Seriously, Im thinking of moving for 2 reasons now.. Lack of good jobs in My area and a lack of good men!
Why is it when you think that you have found someone compatible it all turns to crap and you wish you had never even met the person?..sighs

Inari


----------



## biggietrillz166

SINGLE FOR ALMOST A YEAR NOW, AND HOPING TO MEET SOMEONE SOON... :blush:


----------



## Archangel_257

Recently broke up with my girlfriend, making me single again :-(


----------



## chicken legs

The puma is free and ready to play


----------



## AZ_Wolf

Certainly open to making new friends and seeing where that might lead. Looking for work and the opportunities here are extremely few and far between, so I've also been applying to good opportunities in other states. Therefore, pretty flexible, speaking in general. Usually when a person expresses a great deal of flexibility, it's perceived as desperation, but in this case it's just a solid desire to get on with living. It's kind of run off the road and gotten stuck in a ditch and it needs a push or a tow, and I'm applying the forward momentum.


----------



## Tanuki

chicken legs said:


> The puma is free and ready to play



I like Pumas o.o!.....


----------



## NJz_BBW4Some1

chicagomark said:


> Just curious....how many on this forum have a partner or are looking for someone. I'm looking! How about you?



I'm definitely LQQKING!  Been single waaaay too long  but I'm hoping to meet some new people on here. Why is it so hard to find guys that are into really big women?! When I'm out and about, there's really no way sure way of spotting an actual FA. :blush: 

I was wondering, shouldn't there be a "ROMANCE" category in this forum? And if there is, where is it? I haven't come across it.


----------



## ButlerGirl09

Single... :blink: But I'd happily change that if some man were to come along!


----------



## KnottyOne

Does looking for fun count?


----------



## extra_fat_guy

Single now.  I am looking a little.


----------



## Rowan

blah..yeah..we all know im still single. *shrug*


----------



## WillSpark

I'm still single too, but that can change quickly. I just wish there were some Missouri/Kansas FFAs on here.


----------



## Rowan

WillSpark said:


> I'm still single too, but that can change quickly. I just wish there were some Missouri/Kansas FFAs on here.



Isnt misty in okc?


----------



## DesignAddict

_I just don't know anymore...:doh:_


----------



## samuraiscott

I am single. :bow: and looking


----------



## Rowan

DesignAddict said:


> _I just don't know anymore...:doh:_



*shamelessly flirting...pathetic i know*** NC isnt that far from North Florida is it? *bats eyelashes* lol


----------



## Saxphon

Have been single for awhile now, but I am now attached as of last week. I think I've found a 'keeper'. She is a BBW, loves to cook and loves her men big too. I feel rather lucky. I hope someday, she will make an appearance here at the Dims boards.


----------



## kittencat

I am totally single....my options are open.I do however flirt..like a whole lot.I think its one of my hobbies<3


----------



## Mishty

I guess I'm kinda lookin'.....
Lookin' for what? Who knows....


----------



## RacinJason

Single. It's cool though. Being single is underrated. Getting divorced was like having a 112lb tumor named Anna removed from the part of my brain that feels stress. I have one more spring and summer before my daughter goes for her first year of college. After that, you never know. Maybe hookers.


----------



## Mishty

RacinJason said:


> Single. It's cool though. Being single is underrated. Getting divorced was like having a 112lb tumor named Anna removed from the part of my brain that feels stress. I have one more spring and summer before my daughter goes for her first year of college. After that, you never know. Maybe hookers.




LMAO

Hookers are underrated also....:eat2:


----------



## chicken legs

A friend told me the great thing about hookers is that you get to pay them to leave...


makes me reconsider Gigolos


----------



## kojack

Still single here... blah. Was really looking for something for a while but toned down and realized it's all gonna flow when it needs to happen, you know?

That and it's hard finding a girl that doesn't mind a guy wrenchin' on old stuff! :doh: 

View attachment 100_1229.JPG


----------



## Grandi Floras

Haven't looked in many years, probably afraid of what I might find. 

I make bad mistakes in men, so if I were to ever find someone, it would be purely by mistake and then I wouldn't be sure if it were the right thing. 

Frankly, at this point of my life, I wouldn't know what I was looking for anyway. LOL


----------



## Uriel

kojack said:


> Still single here... blah. Was really looking for something for a while but toned down and realized it's all gonna flow when it needs to happen, you know?
> 
> That and it's hard finding a girl that doesn't mind a guy wrenchin' on old stuff! :doh:



Points you to a girl 5 posts above who LOVES old cars...





-Uriel


----------



## DesignAddict

Rowan said:


> *shamelessly flirting...pathetic i know*** NC isnt that far from North Florida is it? *bats eyelashes* lol



Maybe 6 hours?


----------



## Wanderer

Single and looking. Also looking for work, which puts a bit of a damper on any social life that could survive my living in my sister's back bedroom.


----------



## StarScream!

Single and *don't have a fucking clue what I'm doing*....I'm also looking for work, or waiting on disability, and living with my mom until something changes.


----------



## AZ_Wolf

Uriel said:


> Points you to a girl 5 posts above who LOVES old cars...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Uriel




I own the only 2 cars I've bought. '98 Miata ('99 model year) and a '66 Mustang. :bow:


----------



## vardon_grip

chicken legs said:


> A friend told me the great thing about hookers is that you get to pay them to leave...
> 
> 
> makes me reconsider Gigolos



I think your friend is mistaken. Clients pay the prostitute for sex. The prostitute gladly leaves for free.


----------



## Twilley

Recently dumped here...


----------



## chicken legs

vardon_grip said:


> I think your friend is mistaken. Clients pay the prostitute for sex. The prostitute gladly leaves for free.



Whatever humorless one. My friend had a expensive divorce and then started to see postitutes..hence the statement in reference to avoiding relationships.


----------



## Melian

StarScream! said:


> Single and *don't have a fucking clue what I'm doing*....I'm also looking for work, or waiting on disability, and living with my mom until something changes.



*hug*

Looking that hot, you don't need a clue 

Seriously though, just focus on feeling good/healthy for now and the rest will fall into place. You're young, talented and hella cool.


----------



## mabigbuy

Single and looking for awhile now maybe not looking hard enough.


----------



## djudex

Yeah, I'm single. COME GET IT LADIES, BUFFET STYLE :eat1:


----------



## Bellyjeansgirl

Melian said:


> *hug*
> 
> Looking that hot, you don't need a clue
> 
> Seriously though, just focus on feeling good/healthy for now and the rest will fall into place. You're young, talented and hella cool.



Melian... why haven't I seen any pictures of you? Did I miss them?

You have fabulous taste in men  I want to see your style. Go go I'm intrigued! Pictures! Pictures!


----------



## JenFromOC

djudex said:


> Yeah, I'm single. COME GET IT LADIES, BUFFET STYLE :eat1:



Count me in :eat2:


----------



## djudex

I'll set a place for you


----------



## rabbitislove

Newly single, after 13 months.

Trying to stay that way until I can figure out what I want, and in the words of Gloria Steinem, "become the man I want to marry". 

Basically I need to stop seeking traits I lack in others, and take them on as my own.

*cheesy*


----------



## topher38

well I've dated on and off here in hicktown USA none of them can get passed 434 pounds they all want to get me to lose wgt not going to happen.. so Im free


----------



## vardon_grip

chicken legs said:


> Whatever humorless one. My friend had a expensive divorce and then started to see postitutes..hence the statement in reference to avoiding relationships.



Whatever one who didn't get that it was a joke and hence called me humorless.


----------



## StarScream!

Melian said:


> *hug*
> 
> Looking that hot, you don't need a clue
> 
> Seriously though, just focus on feeling good/healthy for now and the rest will fall into place. You're young, talented and hella cool.



Aww, thank you Melian, that makes me smile.


----------



## StarScream!

Bellyjeansgirl said:


> You have fabulous taste in men  I want to see your style.



Haha, is that in reference to me? :blush:
:wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu:


----------



## Melian

Bellyjeansgirl said:


> Melian... why haven't I seen any pictures of you? Did I miss them?
> 
> You have fabulous taste in men  I want to see your style. Go go I'm intrigued! Pictures! Pictures!



You did miss them 
Actually, there is one of me in the outdated pics thread...and you just reminded me that it's time to take it down. Thanks!



StarScream! said:


> Aww, thank you Melian, that makes me smile.



You're very welcome.


----------



## chicken legs

vardon_grip said:


> Whatever one who didn't get that it was a joke and hence called me humorless.



Dude..... there was a joke in there???? ***squints, then breaks out magnifying glass***


----------



## enxtc

I was in a relationship until a few months ago, and now I am looking. I don't like the dating game, but, I do like being with that someone special. I don't think I am asking for much, when all I want is someone to love me as much as I love them and to want and need only me. I could go on, but, I won't, lol


----------



## JenFromOC

chicken legs said:


> Dude..... there was a joke in there???? ***squints, then breaks out magnifying glass***



LOL @ bustin' balls hehe


----------



## IwannabeVERYfat

still looking.......and looking, so depressing


----------



## vardon_grip

chicken legs said:


> Dude..... there was a joke in there???? ***squints, then breaks out magnifying glass***



If you take away the magnifying glass away from your ear and put it in front of your myopic eye, you may see it better!

Here, I'll put some emoticons like you did to make it obvious.:doh::happy::blush:


----------



## vardon_grip

vardon_grip said:


> If you take away the magnifying glass away from your ear and put it in front of your myopic eye, you may see it better!
> 
> Here, I'll put some emoticons like you did to make it obvious.:doh::happy::blush:



Actually, I apologize for continuing this exchange. I shouldn't have posted a retort and should have just let it go. Sorry.


----------



## chicken legs

vardon_grip said:


> Actually, I apologize for continuing this exchange. I shouldn't have posted a retort and should have just let it go. Sorry.



Just admit it....you enjoyed it ....***evil laugh***

I know i did.


----------



## JenFromOC

chicken legs said:


> Just admit it....you enjoyed it ....***evil laugh***
> 
> I know i did.



I felt like a silent cheerleader for ya, Chicken...and you know damn well he's going to comment again! Yay! This is much more exciting than work


----------



## BarbBBW

I am attached,.... But LOVE looking hehehe:eat2:


----------



## bremerton

very happily taken as of recently...





(i'm the female one)


----------



## Uriel

How come there isn't a Single, but not Looking option...?

Ah Spring...Sundresses, wonderfully colorful little tops, cutiepie short skirts...and that's just MY wardrobe.


----------



## WillSpark

I would have prefered not to have to deal with that image stuck in my head all day today, Uriel....

Gah'! It's still there when I close my eyes!


----------



## Melian

Uriel said:


> How come there isn't a Single, but not Looking option...?
> 
> Ah Spring...Sundresses, wonderfully colorful little tops, cutiepie short skirts...and that's just MY wardrobe.



Pix...post moar.

And if you have any short shorts....


----------



## Uriel

Melian said:


> Pix...post moar.
> 
> And if you have any short shorts....



Edit: I think my reply is better as a Rep/PM...*ahem*


----------



## Bountiful1966

still looking for that elusive butterfly....any takers? heheheh


----------



## Jeeper

Looking for that elusive FFA To take my breath away...any one interested?...lol


----------



## nrj1986

I'm attached...and I'm sooooooo happy


----------



## Discodave

Looking as of.........................20 mins ago 
Nah its alrigt, you know when something just doesnt feel right. Among other bigger problems the lass i was with just wouldnt accept that not being a size zero was not the end of the world. 
Dont get me wrong i love women who are really skinny to pretty big, just got fed up always hearing about how we should be losing weight, or if i thought she was fat all the time. 
Oh well, Any ladys wanna a 26 year old Scottish guy  :bow:


----------



## chaoticfate13

single and looking over here, does anyone ever here, "i cant believe ur single" 
i hear that alot and im sick of it lol


----------



## HDANGEL15

Jeeper said:


> Looking for that elusive FFA To take my breath away...any one interested?...lol



*always interested in you GORGeoUS...but a few decades too old and on the wrong coast to boot *


----------



## Uriel

Currently Slutting it up...Well, not this second, but Woohoo!


----------



## Rowan

chaoticfate13 said:


> single and looking over here, does anyone ever here, "i cant believe ur single"
> i hear that alot and im sick of it lol



oh god...i hear that WAY too often! lol


----------



## snuggletiger

thats almost as bad as "Why isn't a nice guy like you married already? you'd be the perfect husband"


----------



## Allie Cat

Uriel said:


> Currently Slutting it up...Well, not this second, but Woohoo!



High five!


----------



## Denial

So single and looking...:wubu:


----------



## Cors

chaoticfate13 said:


> single and looking over here, does anyone ever here, "i cant believe ur single"
> i hear that alot and im sick of it lol



I am guilty of saying this to some of my single friends! They are amazing people, a good catch in all the conventional ways and not all that picky - why? It's just difficult for me to understand because if I am a straight guy, I'd ask them out in a heartbeat!

I keep it to myself if they find it patronising though.


----------



## BobbyTwoChins

Regrettably, still looking for Mrs. TwoChins.


----------



## Bountiful1966

Jeeper you are def something to drool over


----------



## undrcovrbrothr

Bountiful Two Chins... that sounds HOT


----------



## Uriel

Divals said:


> High five!





Yeah, I have decided to embrace the Inner Slut... Ahh well.

Uriel

PS:Always play safe, kids! Except in front of cars...then throw caution to the wind!


----------



## the hanging belly

Hehe I'm single


----------



## protuberance

Looking for someone who isn't a cunt. I had one of those and it wasn't all that fun.


----------



## Discodave

"Looking for someone who isn't a cunt. I had one of those and it wasn't all that fun."

Best line ever


----------



## Love.Metal

Jeeper said:


> Looking for that elusive FFA To take my breath away...any one interested?...lol



Good luck...anyone girl be lucky to have that title. 

Thought you had a girl, though? Hmm.


----------



## StarScream!

Was attached....then looking...then attached, then cheated on...then looking...then almost kinda attached, then whatever....then looking....then attached again, then lied to....so I don't really know if I'm looking right now, or if it is time to give up for while again. :doh:


----------



## JenFromOC

Jeeper said:


> Looking for that elusive FFA To take my breath away...any one interested?...lol



I don't think we're elusive at all...I always thought BHM were elusive. So there. LOL


----------



## Oirish

Still single. Not actively looking though.


----------



## DitzyBrunette

Single and looking. Meeting the right guy is a problem around here, though. I live in a city full of guys who are just not my type ~ I *love* blue collar white guys (think Doug Heffernan, who is perfection) or nerdy/intellectual/guys who wear glasses types- but around here... too many Ebonics-speaking types ("Yo Ma, Holla at yo boy!" Um, no :doh. 

I see tons of adorable guys on here but rarely any from/near Jersey!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Uriel said:


> Currently Slutting it up...Well, not this second, but Woohoo!



hahaha, Slutting it up must be a trait of being born on the 9th of June, it's great isn't it?

Actively not slutting it up, but single. I enjoy taking my hard earned paychecks and spending them on the ladies. I enjoy going out to broadway shows and then making some dinner . . . I'm going to stop because I just realized that sounded like a Singles Add . . . 

So back to the point single, and willing to pay? For dinner and a show, not for the other stuff. I'm rambling.


----------



## KotR

The internet's been rather cruel to me lately in terms of uncovering males masquerading as females. Really, the act itself doesn't bother me all that much. I can understand wanting affection and knowing you'd get if you're a present with fancy wrapping. On the other hand, don't be so terrible at it that the lonely, sometimes desperate guy who grew up in a female-dominated home could peg your act a mile away. Sheesh.

Unsurprisingly, still single and I feel like I've exhausted all local venues of meeting those I might have something in common with.


----------



## Catkin

Single, but have no time for anything at the moment anyway! I'm hoping that means that loads of guys will suddenly become interested in me, in true Sod's Law fashion


----------



## Rowan

Im single and looking for a pagan Fa, cuz they be dirty boys...*snicker*


----------



## bigwideland

I was looking between the age of 30 and 38, had a few people contact me from America, but non from Australia, at 41 I am getting a bit old. I must admit I have not been all that proactive.


----------



## chicken legs

Attached but will always enjoy tasty bits of eye candy...


----------



## dreamer72fem

Oh so single....and looking. I am one of those quirky, odd chicks who gets put in that she is a cool friend category and it sucks big fat butt


----------



## undrcovrbrothr

I'm attached with plenty of supportive friends... thank you all for supporting me and being just great people!!!! It really does touch me deeply.


----------



## Kanzuo

Single. Fed up with it some days, not bothered on others. Today is the former. Blah. Just a bit of affection would be nice really


----------



## Bountiful1966

undrcovrbrothr said:


> Bountiful Two Chins... that sounds HOT




Actually I might even have 3


----------



## Bron82

Kanzuo said:


> Single. Fed up with it some days, not bothered on others. Today is the former. Blah. Just a bit of affection would be nice really



You took the words right out of my mouth, Kanzuo. Prior to my aunt's funeral last week, the last time I had a hug from anybody was at Christmas.


----------



## MamaLisa

Im still hot

Im still young

Im still free

Im still single..

whos asking?


----------



## Uriel

Single...no desire to actually be attached.

Just got laid though...Hehehehe


Single forever!!!!!


PS:For those who might care, shes an adorable bottom heavy smaller BBW with a Butt to die for. Her tummy was quite fun to play with too...I may just be warming up to this belly thing...


----------



## the hanging belly

dreamer72fem said:


> Oh so single....and looking. I am one of those quirky, odd chicks who gets put in that she is a cool friend category and it sucks big fat butt



Doens't that shit you! Happens to me all the time


----------



## Leesa

...but looking at the menu! :eat2:


----------



## BarbBBW

Kanzuo said:


> Single. Fed up with it some days, not bothered on others. Today is the former. Blah. Just a bit of affection would be nice really





Bron82 said:


> You took the words right out of my mouth, Kanzuo. Prior to my aunt's funeral last week, the last time I had a hug from anybody was at Christmas.



sending hugs to both of you!!! I would happily give great big hugs you both of you!!!


----------



## Ninja Glutton

I've turned my former bitterness about being perpetually single into a twisted muse that I've been pouring into my work.

It's all what you make of it.


----------



## CherryRVA

Newly unattached and not really looking.....just want to have fun. :bow:


----------



## HB1

Very very single. Long-term celibate and un-hugged too.  I keep trying to give up all hope that there'll be someone for me as hope only ends in despair.


----------



## BrownEyedChica

Still single... not really actively looking.  But theres always hope.


----------



## Lavasse

Still single still looking, and there I hope the board i happy now it was telling me in big threatening letters to post or else lol


----------



## occowboysfan94

Single and looking!

I'm from the OC in so. cali, So all so. cali - plus - all Las Vegas ladies hit me up.


----------



## SoliloquyOfaSiren

the hanging belly said:


> Doens't that shit you! Happens to me all the time



My life story.... lol


----------



## RacinJason

I'm currently "browsing". Once my kid is off to college I plan on putting more into my personal life.


----------



## Brooklyn Red Leg

Hehe, never updated my status. No longer seeing a cougar 'friends with benefits' but a woman who is all of 23 (boy did that feel different). However, thats going to change in 3 - 4 weeks when I move back to Atlanta (which has taken almost 7 months of planning, harranguing and so forth due to lots of uncontrollable factors). So, I'll be completely single in Atlanta and definitely looking.


----------



## RentonBob

Still single and looking for a wonderful woman to share my life with


----------



## t3h_n00b

attached and happily so


----------



## howitzerbelly

I am attached!! My girl is a hot sexy ffa!! She showed me why I was always meant to be fat!! She is fit and skinny!! and loves the fat form of all genders!! I love her for showing me how beautiful I am!! I love her for showing me its ok to have one more bite of cake LOL:eat2: This is how lucky my girlfriend is... she gets all this lol


----------



## Shinobi_Hime-Sama

Single and Looking, but not finding....


----------



## justinbill

Married and in an open relationship, sometimes known as poly. I love women who are smart, and I like a lot of different sizes of women. I also know how to treat a woman right. I have a special place in my heart for tall and/or pear bbw's


----------



## extra_fat_guy

Still looking


----------



## ToniTails

keeping a look out for mister and/or mrs right


----------



## MasterShake

Still looking. I guess I'm stuck in a "hoping someone will come to me" phase since I'm not meeting many women these days.


----------



## StarWitness

Single, just out of a very long-term relationship (one month today, in fact). I'm not actively looking right now; I need to focus on me and me alone for the time being, something I haven't done in four years.


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

Oh well, separated and moved out within the last two weeks - so kind of looking again, as much for friendship as anything.

D.


----------



## SouthFL_BBW

Single...not so much looking as glancing lol. Happy if someone comes along, equally happy if they don't


----------



## Uriel

Wasn't I just screaming about being Single forever?

Um, yeah... so much for that. 


Attached (Well, in the formative stages of it, anyways...it's new).



Ron


----------



## bigsteve

Single and looking


----------



## The Cookie Faerie

Currently, hopefully, attached.


----------



## ToniTails

hehe--- see where all that screamin' gets ya?



Uriel said:


> Wasn't I just screaming about being Single forever?
> 
> Um, yeah... so much for that.
> 
> 
> Attached (Well, in the formative stages of it, anyways...it's new).
> 
> 
> 
> Ron


----------



## vavolff

Single and looking ... Im stuck in serial dating mode lol


----------



## joeantonio25

Heres joey still single in cali 

View attachment S2400029.JPG


----------



## ToniTails

you remind me of a younger Vincent D'Onofrio in that pic - cute!



joeantonio25 said:


> Heres joey still single in cali


----------



## Lizzy...

I am single (points to signature), and most definitely looking.


----------



## ToniTails

i hate to hear you are devastated, hun




Lizzy... said:


> I am single (points to signature), and most definitely looking.


----------



## piratechick

single and looking. i actually have my eye on one of my friends atm. dunno if he's a FA though... guess i'll find out eventually.


----------



## ToniTails

it's worth a shot!



piratechick said:


> single and looking. i actually have my eye on one of my friends atm. dunno if he's a FA though... guess i'll find out eventually.


----------



## snuggletiger

Still Single.


----------



## HDANGEL15

snuggletiger said:


> Still Single.



*awwww this one is a keeper in my opinion.....*


----------



## ToniTails

anyone that's gotta name like snuggle tiger HAS to be good for cuddle time



HDANGEL15 said:


> *awwww this one is a keeper in my opinion.....*


----------



## BigJB1974

Not attached yet but, have found what I have been looking for.


----------



## CherryRVA

Single and enjoying it :bow:


----------



## piratechick

so my friend i mentioned a few posts up is flirting with me hardcore the past few days. i love it. 

he used to just flirt where you would question weather or not he meant it that way... but now you can't deny it's flirting =D


----------



## Lavasse

Still looking


----------



## ssbbwlover89

Im new here. But I'm single and very much looking.


----------



## Lizzy...

I guess I'm not single anymore, at least if someone is actually being serious (I hope so!!! :wubu So that means I'm not looking anymore too.


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

still single, still looking...

View attachment map&spyglass33.jpg


----------



## shhtx1970

Single and looking....


----------



## bigdog208

Single and looking


----------



## KJS258269

Very much single after some years. And very very very happy about it. And yes I am looking to date and get to know some people again. I am having a freaking blast.


----------



## KnottyOne

Still single, still having fun


----------



## StarScream!

Single, again ....the girl I was seeing is moving to Hawaii in like 8 days. Awesome


----------



## HDANGEL15

KJS258269 said:


> Very much single after some years. And very very very happy about it. And yes I am looking to date and get to know some people again. I am having a freaking blast.



*kenny..so happy to hear you are single again...:smitten:
you deserve happiness

now get that pretty boy fatboy body RIGHT HERE RIGHT NOW!!!!!!!!
j/k


*


----------



## Geodetic_Effect

Somewhat attached, somewhat looking, I'm not really sure. Lately I'm just conflicted on this issue. I love women, but they are nuts. They are beautiful and cool as friends. But when its more than that its like they become mentally handicapped.


----------



## Guinness

Geodetic_Effect said:


> Somewhat attached, somewhat looking, I'm not really sure. Lately I'm just conflicted on this issue. I love women, but they are nuts. They are beautiful and cool as friends. But when its more than that its like they become mentally handicapped.



That's a pretty general statement. Sounds like you might be the one with the issues.

Personally I am dating a woman who is smart, sexy and totally sane.


----------



## Geodetic_Effect

Guinness said:


> That's a pretty general statement. Sounds like you might be the one with the issues.
> 
> Personally I am dating a woman who is smart, sexy and totally sane.



It is a general statement. I didn't really feel like going into details. 
But if people are going to take offense to my statements I guess I have to. I can only speak from my personal experiences. Not anyone Else's. I can't deal with jealousy and paranoia. It's extremely aggravating. The insecurity and constant need for validation just seems insane. It is supposed to be commitment from one heart to another heart. It shouldn't need to be continually verbalized and questioned. To verbalize it is to profane it. It should be a silent commitment; eye to eye, heart to heart, being to being. It should be understood, not said. The incessant pestering, jealousy and paranoia make it impossible to truly enjoy the time you spend together. If you can't enjoy each other then what's the point. Another big problem comes up when you don't have the depth of feeling for her as she has for you. I am not an emotional person. Those kind of feelings don't come easy for me. And I'm not going to be with someone just for the sake of not being alone. The reaction you get from a girl after explaining this is terrible. I don't want to make anyone feel that way. And then their reaction goes into serious insanity. I'm definitely not going into detail here. This is why I'm conflicted. I love women and they seem to be great. But I've never had an experience where they didn't turn out to be nuts. I'd love to find a smart, sane girl. But lately every time there is an opportunity, I'm thinking of the aforementioned problems. This causes me to be half in and half out and generally messes things up.


----------



## Lovelyone

Single, but hopeful.


----------



## Surlysomething

Geodetic_Effect said:


> It is a general statement. I didn't really feel like going into details.
> But if people are going to take offense to my statements I guess I have to. I can only speak from my personal experiences. Not anyone Else's. I can't deal with jealousy and paranoia. It's extremely aggravating. The insecurity and constant need for validation just seems insane. It is supposed to be commitment from one heart to another heart. It shouldn't need to be continually verbalized and questioned. To verbalize it is to profane it. It should be a silent commitment; eye to eye, heart to heart, being to being. It should be understood, not said. The incessant pestering, jealousy and paranoia make it impossible to truly enjoy the time you spend together. If you can't enjoy each other then what's the point. Another big problem comes up when you don't have the depth of feeling for her as she has for you. I am not an emotional person. Those kind of feelings don't come easy for me. And I'm not going to be with someone just for the sake of not being alone. The reaction you get from a girl after explaining this is terrible. I don't want to make anyone feel that way. And then their reaction goes into serious insanity. I'm definitely not going into detail here. This is why I'm conflicted. I love women and they seem to be great. But I've never had an experience where they didn't turn out to be nuts. I'd love to find a smart, sane girl. But lately every time there is an opportunity, I'm thinking of the aforementioned problems. This causes me to be half in and half out and generally messes things up.



And then I think, you're obviously not showing the feelings that people need to see to feel they're in a loving relationship. Maybe it's you that needs to work on that instead of blaming others. "It should be understood, not said" Women aren't mind readers, kiddo. And most people are emotional beings. That IS normal.


----------



## Rowan

Amazingly...may be possibly attached....we will see what the upcoming weekend holds and if he shows up for the date he asked me out on.


----------



## HDANGEL15

Geodetic_Effect said:


> It is supposed to be commitment from one heart to another heart. It shouldn't need to be continually verbalized and questioned. To verbalize it is to profane it. It should be a silent commitment; eye to eye, heart to heart, being to being. It should be understood, not said. The incessant pestering, jealousy and paranoia make it impossible to truly enjoy the time you spend together. If you can't enjoy each other then what's the point. Another big problem comes up when you don't have the depth of feeling for her as she has for you. I am not an emotional person. Those kind of feelings don't come easy for me. And I'm not going to be with someone just for the sake of not being alone.



*It sounds TO ME, like you are with her so you aren't alone. You don't want to say what she needs to hear, despite her asking; and you don't echo her feelings....so what't the point *


----------



## Geodetic_Effect

HDANGEL15 said:


> *It sounds TO ME, like you are with her so you aren't alone. You don't want to say what she needs to hear, despite her asking; and you don't echo her feelings....so what't the point *




I'm not with her. But she won't leave me alone.


----------



## Geodetic_Effect

Surlysomething said:


> And then I think, you're obviously not showing the feelings that people need to see to feel they're in a loving relationship. Maybe it's you that needs to work on that instead of blaming others. "It should be understood, not said" Women aren't mind readers, kiddo. And most people are emotional beings. That IS normal.



believe me. if I had those feelings the girl would know. and i'm not talking about no expression of feelings. it just doesn't need to be said every five minutes. there's no need to check my messages or go through my clothes. that shit pisses me off. when i say im out at all you can eat chicken wings with friends. that's what 'm doing. If i was going to talk to others girls or going to see other girls i would say it.


----------



## Geodetic_Effect

and why is it on dims, when a girl says they always get weird and crazy guys. everyone says. yeah i know, me too. but if a guy says it the response is negative.


----------



## lilme

Well I am single and checking thinks out


----------



## Teleute

Geodetic_Effect said:


> and why is it on dims, when a girl says they always get weird and crazy guys. everyone says. yeah i know, me too. but if a guy says it the response is negative.



Hi Geo  

I think the main problem is that you phrased it as "girls are crazy" rather than "I attract crazy girls"... the second one is a statement about specific girls, whereas the first statement sounds like you're calling ALL of us crazy, which is less likely to get a positive response  

However, I TOTALLY identify with you on the subtle crazies that seem perfectly normal until you start to date them... man. I've had a few of those in my time. Didn't last long


----------



## Paquito

Perpetually single.

But since I'm moving in a few months, it's probably for the best as I don't want to get attached to someone right before I leave.

But yea, single and don't have a clue how to flirt, date, blah blah blah.


----------



## HDANGEL15

Geodetic_Effect said:


> I'm not with her. But she won't leave me alone.



*does she KNOW THIS? LOL

Intially you said Somewhat attached, somewhat looking, I'm not really sure.

Do both of yourselves a favor then, let her know you ARE NOT INTERESTED, and don't have pity sex or whatever men call it....THATS WHAT MAKES WOMEN CRAZY...when you send them all the signs that you really aren't into them...but have sex anyways :doh:

and FYI (((GEO))) just sharing my 2 cents and life experiences..hope you find what you seek ...and is not INSECURE, i get it...
*


----------



## Geodetic_Effect

HDANGEL15 said:


> *does she KNOW THIS? LOL
> 
> Intially you said Somewhat attached, somewhat looking, I'm not really sure.
> 
> Do both of yourselves a favor then, let her know you ARE NOT INTERESTED, and don't have pity sex or whatever men call it....THATS WHAT MAKES WOMEN CRAZY...when you send them all the signs that you really aren't into them...but have sex anyways :doh:
> 
> and FYI (((GEO))) just sharing my 2 cents and life experiences..hope you find what you seek ...and is not INSECURE, i get it...
> *



I'm not really sure if I'm looking. I put somewhat attached because I'm not completely free of her. When I flat out say I don't want to be with you, stop calling me. and she doesn't listen there's not really much I can do. i'm not having sex with her. and when I'm talking to another girl I'm not going to say I'm single when this is going on. That would make me feel like I was being dishonest.


----------



## HDANGEL15

Geodetic_Effect said:


> I'm not really sure if I'm looking. I put somewhat attached because I'm not completely free of her. When I flat out say I don't want to be with you, stop calling me. and she doesn't listen there's not really much I can do. i'm not having sex with her. and when I'm talking to another girl I'm not going to say I'm single when this is going on. That would make me feel like I was being dishonest.



*so get a warrant out on her or restraining orders!!!.....

you must be so amazing in bed....she can't take NO FOR AN ANSWER :smitten:
*


----------



## Hole

Taken for good.


----------



## Geodetic_Effect

HDANGEL15 said:


> *so get a warrant out on her or restraining orders!!!.....
> 
> you must be so amazing in bed....she can't take NO FOR AN ANSWER :smitten:
> *



Like i'm some kind of snitch. I don't think so. I don't need cops.


----------



## RacinJason

I met somebody last friday. We chatted on the phone and decided to get together Saturday Night. We go out. The word "disaster" best describes the evening. Between the lobster she ordered and the entire bottle of wine she drank, she still managed to ramble on about her ex-husband at dinner. She finishes off the date by vomitting $175 worth of wine and lobster allover the passenger side of my car. END OF DATE.

Being single isn't so bad after all.:doh:


----------



## escapist

Geodetic_Effect said:


> I'm not really sure if I'm looking. I put somewhat attached because I'm not completely free of her. When I flat out say I don't want to be with you, stop calling me. and she doesn't listen there's not really much I can do. i'm not having sex with her. and when I'm talking to another girl I'm not going to say I'm single when this is going on. That would make me feel like I was being dishonest.



Sounds like some women I've known. I tend to be point blank with them..."I'm seeing other people. If you don't care: stay. If you do: go (you can always change that to ...but I prefer you to just go away anyways)." I totally agree with you that re-validating someones insecurity of a relationship is not your problem, and its enough to make anybody crazy. If a woman can't read my mind and feel how I feel she should probably just go anyways. Any woman I've ever had a deep connection with knew it in very quickly and it wasn't even spoken of for some time. Personally I find scary needy women just creepy! I would "next" a woman like that in a heartbeat (unless I really liked her and thought there might be some hope of her getting over it).

** Side note, I will admit that I don't need to talk about my affections a whole lot cause I'm all about physical touching, kissing, and cuddling, even just a simple brush when a lover walks by is enough to transmit all the feelings I have.



RacinJason said:


> I met somebody last friday. We chatted on the phone and decided to get together Saturday Night. We go out. The word "disaster" best describes the evening. Between the lobster she ordered and the entire bottle of wine she drank, she still managed to ramble on about her ex-husband at dinner. She finishes off the date by vomitting $175 worth of wine and lobster allover the passenger side of my car. END OF DATE.
> 
> Being single isn't so bad after all.:doh:



Man, $175! Unless you just have ton's of cash to burn I wouldn't ever even think of doing something like that again. I only do stuff like that with women I already have a relationship with. I see to many chumps in Vegas get used by women every day for a drink and a dinner. I tend to laugh at that crap all the time. I never ceases to amuse me or crack me up, granted I've seen guys get taken for a lot more than $175. I have a rule, never spend anything unless your willing to give it away with zero expectation. Granted I'm not sure I've ever tried to impress a girl with money, especially when I had a lot of it. I preferred them thinking I had nothing. To many times I found out a girl was more interested in my family's wealth than who I was as a person.

Don't give up though. I'm sure it will go better next time. Perhaps something more fun, Beer, Pizza, and Karaoke; you can get drunk and laugh about how nobody sounds good doing that stuff drunk but its still fun to do.


----------



## HDANGEL15

Geodetic_Effect said:


> Like i'm some kind of snitch. I don't think so. I don't need cops.



*do you really have that little sense of HUMOR :doh:*


----------



## Surlysomething

RacinJason said:


> I met somebody last friday. We chatted on the phone and decided to get together Saturday Night. We go out. The word "disaster" best describes the evening. Between the lobster she ordered and the entire bottle of wine she drank, she still managed to ramble on about her ex-husband at dinner. She finishes off the date by vomitting $175 worth of wine and lobster allover the passenger side of my car. END OF DATE.
> 
> Being single isn't so bad after all.:doh:



Whoa. That's awful.


----------



## Geodetic_Effect

HDANGEL15 said:


> *do you really have that little sense of HUMOR :doh:*




How am I supposed to know its a joke?


----------



## snuggletiger

Surlysomething said:


> Whoa. That's awful.



That story was beyond awful. 

Still single and waiting to meet the "woman you'd make a great hubby for" that all my exes tell me i am going to meet.


----------



## Ninja Glutton

Still single, but been dating some women.

I might be too picky.


----------



## Rowan

I will know after tomorrow *nervous but wicked happy*
but i do tend to get too excited about things and then i set myself up for what usually happens...disappointment. *sigh* I'm just hoping so hard this works because i like him so much.

lol Im such a girl


----------



## kittencat

Still single im not really looking but i am keeping an open mind and, I doubt it will happen.Kinda got my heart broken/feelings hurt recently,but id like to find someone.It gets rather lonely.So we shall see what the future holds...though it is looking rather grim....as far as finding a relationship goes.


----------



## Uriel

kittencat said:


> Still single im not really looking but i am keeping an open mind and, I doubt it will happen.Kinda got my heart broken/feelings hurt recently,but id like to find someone.It gets rather lonely.So we shall see what the future holds...though it is looking rather grim....as far as finding a relationship goes.



 Sorry to hear, things at my B-Day looked promising for you...
Gimme a call if you want to chat about it.

Ron


----------



## JenFromOC

Ninja Glutton said:


> Still single, but been dating some women.
> 
> I might be too picky.



Being picky is a good thing


----------



## bigwideland

Well, not really, however I would like to meet a FFA to share some of my passions for gaining, but in Melbourne that does not seem easy as no real online groups exist.


----------



## Hathor

Single and not looking. I hate dating because it's boring. I'd rather eat cake and talk online. ;-)


----------



## BigGuyInBwick

Single and looking.......though not very hard I guess. Talking and meeting people aren't exactly my strong suits, and apparently that's what constitutes "looking".


----------



## kittencat

hugs*your awesome*was Great talking to you as usual


----------



## Rowan

well...after two years...I am no longer looking and now very happily attached


----------



## Grandi Floras

Single and always looking in the wrong place at the wrong time..... dang the luck. LOL:blush:


----------



## Uriel

Well, I have gone from 'sort of seeing someone' to more of a BF/GF situation, which is how I like it. She is wonderful, bratty and absolutely hates most of my music (Death/Black Metal(, my hobbies (Playing RPGs, other games), and isn't into most of my preferred literature (Fantasy/Sci-Fi/Horror).

We do share a lot of things in common, a love of C.S.Lewis (I am reading her Alice in Wonderland/ etc... over Yahoo voice while she is out of town), cemeteries (Yes, she is Gothy, but still...), a love of Industrial music (Dammit, if only she'[d listen to just a little Metal...), and she called me 'The most amazing man she has ever met, and she is irresitably drawn to me'. Um, yeah, she's a Keeper...

It is also very nice to be with a girl who isn't specifically into me as a fat guy, or despite me being a fat guy, but is just into me irregardless of my size.

Oh, she's a curvy redhead (size 11), spunky and just enough of a brat to make me grin like the Cheshire Cat whenever I am around her...

I won't post a picture of her (Much as I want to, she's gorgeous), as she is very private, but Kittencat has met her, at my borthday party anyways... 

Um, Woohoo!!!



Uriel


----------



## Wanderer

Heh. I'd be more than happy to have a relationship with a woman that just wanted me for my body.  Okay, eventually I'd want more out of life than to be a living body pillow. Since my last few relationships were strictly platonic, however, it'd be a good change.


----------



## OneHauteMama

Divorced/Single...Kind of in a "whatever" phase. Recently had my heart broken (okay, twice) and am pretty much petrified of men in general now. I feel like there honestly isn't anyone who will love me for me and accept my baggage. *shrug*


----------



## user 23567

I'm single...kinda....OK....I'm dating a few people in my mind while avoiding others...hehe

my love life is very complicated. I have the ability to make women fall for me when I'm not looking or ready.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

I've been wanting to get this off my chest . . . and I think this might be the place. 

I'm single, and I really quite enjoy it. I've come to the conclusion that I'll probably live my life alone, and that's not me trying to throw a pity party, it's just something that I've come to realize may be true, and again, I'm okay with that. I love not having to corroborate my plans with anyone to go out or ask for anyone's permission on anything.

Well I have a friend who's husband was killed in the line of duty about two years ago, and she's been doing well coping with all of that and she was mentioning that she's ready to start going out and that she misses human contact between two people. She has two wonderful kids who are 6 and 8.

I went home for vacation and we spent a LARGE amount of time together. Hugging, ribbing each other, lying in bed and talking about nothing. She mainly just wanted the feeling of someone's body warmth around her. She's amazing, I love her kids, and she's amazing.

After this past week, I'm still single . . . but now I'm not so sure I want to stay that way. 

Can you say "rant"? Sorry, but Dims is full of people that always have great insight, not that I'm looking for any, but at least I can get this off my chest.


----------



## Tad

You know, sometimes it is exactly when you aren't looking, and are just focussing on living your life, that things come together. I think this is not a coincidence, because when you are focussed on living your life, in many ways you are your best "you" and I think that shows. 

I have no idea if she just needed a friend, body contact, and adult conversation, or if this could go further. But from what you've written, while you may be perfectly capable of being happy on your own, it sounds like you could also enjoy being with someone. So....nothing wrong with focussing on enjoying your life, just don't close yourself off to possibilities, you know?


----------



## Diego

I came here to make an update. 

Andy is still together with me (so perfect :smitten and I even could tell him about the FA tendency I am having. He was fine about it! And told to me that he probably would not gain any weight (on purpose anyway  ) but I said I would never have ask for him to do that ever! 

Good luck for everyone else with love!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

edx said:


> You know, sometimes it is exactly when you aren't looking, and are just focussing on living your life, that things come together. I think this is not a coincidence, because when you are focussed on living your life, in many ways you are your best "you" and I think that shows.
> 
> I have no idea if she just needed a friend, body contact, and adult conversation, or if this could go further. But from what you've written, while you may be perfectly capable of being happy on your own, it sounds like you could also enjoy being with someone. So....nothing wrong with focussing on enjoying your life, just don't close yourself off to possibilities, you know?



Thanks . . . and I mean that. Thank you.


----------



## Boris_the_Spider

Single, have been for a good while now. Not particularly looking but not exactly going to say no if I come across someone fantastic.


----------



## CherryRVA

Still single, haven't been with the ex's for about 2 months now.

Have been hanging out with a younger guy, kinda thick around the middle. I don't know that I'd classify him as a BHM. I don't know if it's headed anywhere, but at least it's been fun the past couple of weeks.

I guess I'm just still playin the field so's to speak, unless something happens with this guy. Never can tell what the future will be.

I have found out a lot more about myself as a person though. Singledom seems to be agreeing with me.


----------



## Bullinchinashop

Hopeless Romantic would say it all. Need I say more?
View attachment swearing fun.jpg


----------



## scorpioinco

Single dating here and there but looking to meet a good one and settle for awhile now that my divorce is almost final. Is it just me or has it been getting harder and harder to meet people who aren't out of their friggin minds? ;p


----------



## Visceria

perpetually single... nobody here gives me a second glance.


----------



## Specter

Single and keeping an open mind. 

Any ladies from MA or NH? lol


----------



## OneHauteMama

Visceria said:


> perpetually single... nobody here gives me a second glance.




I hear that... In general, you're either too big or not big enough. And if you're not willing to gain, you're not worth the time. I actually did end up meeting someone from here in person and for some reason, he thought I was bigger than I am before meeting me in person *shrug*.


----------



## Wanderer

OneHauteMama said:


> I hear that... In general, you're either too big or not big enough. And if you're not willing to gain, you're not worth the time. I actually did end up meeting someone from here in person and for some reason, he thought I was bigger than I am before meeting me in person *shrug*.



Or, in my case, I'm just too far from any unattached FFAs that frequent these boards. I may be 260 and climbing, but that doesn't help much when the nearest available woman that might want me is in another state.


----------



## lilme

some times we think being single is great like a freedom but at a point we all want someone to be with.
If single sure you can flurt and all but you don't have a constant there.
At lest that is the way I see it as.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

lilme said:


> some times we think being single is great like a freedom but at a point we all want someone to be with.
> If single sure you can flurt and all but you don't have a constant there.
> At lest that is the way I see it as.



I feel this is very true.


----------



## snuggletiger

Single and still looking for someone genuine. Someday I'll meet a lady that when she says I love you will actually mean it by her words and actions. Till then I am puttering away working on the big house.


----------



## lilme

glad you think so


----------



## HDANGEL15

snuggletiger said:


> Single and still looking for someone genuine. Someday I'll meet a lady that when she says I love you will actually mean it by her words and actions. Till then I am puttering away working on the big house.



*I FEEL YOU ((((TIGER)))))))*


----------



## 0nlnn

I'm currently looking >.> So yeah, hit me up...I guess...*sips his tea*


----------



## snuggletiger

HDANGEL15 said:


> *I FEEL YOU ((((TIGER)))))))*



((((((((HD)))))))))) at least I got my house pics up on a facebook album. Took me a couple of tries to figure it out so Yaaaay single me.


----------



## samuraiscott

Tired of being alone and tired of getting hurt but I am looking


----------



## FatBoyUK

I am looking. BHM in UK - any FFAs/BBWs in UK wanna say hi? x


----------



## kinkykitten

Update :

Getting married in October  so still very much attached to Mr Von_Pudge 

lol


----------



## pdesil071189

I'm Looking to be honest.


----------



## Tanuki

kinkykitten said:


> Update :
> 
> Getting married in October  so still very much attached to Mr Von_Pudge
> 
> lol



Congratulations you two!

That is such nice news hehe!


----------



## ssflbelle

I am also tired of being alone and tired of looking. However I will not give up looking for that special man 45-55 nonsmoker who can easily transfer his job to South East Florida. Someone who drives and can handle all that comes along with loving this SSBBW.


----------



## samuraiscott

ssflbelle said:


> I am also tired of being alone and tired of looking. However I will not give up looking for that special man 45-55 nonsmoker who can easily transfer his job to South East Florida. Someone who drives and can handle all that comes along with loving this SSBBW.



SE FLA? where exactly? I have family in the Lakeland and Tampa areas.


----------



## WillSpark

Still looking but update; renewed confidence has also renewed my zeal and given me some sort of actual ability with women.


----------



## bigmac

Married, four kids, and a dog. I guess that means I'm attached.


----------



## unconventional

Single again... With my son, its going to be harder attracting the BHMS i think, I hope not though. Hes wonderful and Id like to think Im pretty fun. So any BHMS out there anywhere from 19 to 29, Id love to hear from you


----------



## suebeehoney

Single mom with newfound time on her hands...at least a little bit! Working 2 jobs doesn't leave me a LOT of time, but I do have a little now and then. Not really ready for a major relationship jump, but would love to chat and maybe meet someone with similar interests. 

Picture soon to come...once I'm brave enough. ;-)


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

Switched to looking - missing the hugs


----------



## Tanuki

Single again...


----------



## KerrieKat

I have decided there are no men in Oregon who want SSBBW's. LOL!!


----------



## Tracii

Attached but for how long who knows.Its that old commitment thing that always gets in the way.
I can pin him down but not on that one thing DARN!!


----------



## ESPN Cutie

*Single. Looking.*


----------



## escapist

Why isn't there an option for the polyamory people here? I don't think I've seen an "attached and looking" response yet, and I know they are out there  ....just thought I would stir the pot.


----------



## Surlysomething

How about the people who just don't give a shit at all?

PICK ME, PICK ME!


----------



## Melian

Attached and looking.....for that special goat.


----------



## escapist

Melian said:


> Attached and looking.....for that special goat.



**Hugs you**

lol U kill me lol


----------



## Surlysomething

escapist said:


> **Hugs you**
> 
> lol U kill me lol




bummer. 

I thought I was funny too.


----------



## escapist

Surlysomething said:


> bummer.
> 
> I thought I was funny too.



You have your moments a comment about skellitor comes to mind.


----------



## desi7482

Single and Looking


----------



## ssflbelle

Sorry for the delay! I just today saw the rep in my User CP. I had no idea till than that you asked me a question. 
I am in West Palm Beach, that is on the other side of the State from your family. DO you often come down this way?




samuraiscott said:


> SE FLA? where exactly? I have family in the Lakeland and Tampa areas.


----------



## MzDeeZyre

Single and Looking :kiss2:


----------



## CherryRVA

Single.....

But hanging out with an awesome new guy....BHM....6'5" 330lbs ( I think). 27y.o....mind blowing-ly handsome...and funny. and sweet. And so much fun to be around. And not a metalhead. I can't stop smiling when I'm around him. And he likes me too, it seems.

Yes...damn it....the hardcore metalhead chick is smitten....:smitten::smitten: I know I should keep my guard up, protect my heart....and I find I'm not giving a shit about that so much...:blush:


----------



## KotR

4 months since my last "progress report" so to speak and I'm afraid to confess nothing's changed. Hell, I just want some people I actually click with so I don't find myself just staring at an empty buddy list on AIM or something.


----------



## BigChaz

KotR said:


> Hell, I just want some people I actually click with so I don't find myself just staring at an empty buddy list on AIM or something.



That is really depressing 

I wish you luck


----------



## KotR

BigChaz said:


> That is really depressing
> 
> I wish you luck



Yeah, but in retrospect, when I had a lot more people, it was usually for shallow reasons. Since then I've lost the only two local friends I had, one simply moving and getting married while the other... well, I dunno what happened there, but I haven't seen him in over a year. Of the two good net friends I have, one is currently on deployment in Japan with the Navy and the other is currently pregnant and trying to get her shit together since the dad has gone and proven himself a deadbeat.

So, most of my time online is usually spent just trying to entertain myself surfing, playing MMOs (you'd think I'd find friends here, but communication always seems to stop when they don't need me for something), or maybe trying to RP. Sometimes I succeed in keeping myself occupied, but sometimes I don't get so lucky.


----------



## BigChaz

KotR said:


> Yeah, but in retrospect, when I had a lot more people, it was usually for shallow reasons. Since then I've lost the only two local friends I had, one simply moving and getting married while the other... well, I dunno what happened there, but I haven't seen him in over a year. Of the two good net friends I have, one is currently on deployment in Japan with the Navy and the other is currently pregnant and trying to get her shit together since the dad has gone and proven himself a deadbeat.
> 
> So, most of my time online is usually spent just trying to entertain myself surfing, playing MMOs (you'd think I'd find friends here, but communication always seems to stop when they don't need me for something), or maybe trying to RP. Sometimes I succeed in keeping myself occupied, but sometimes I don't get so lucky.




Maybe you should try getting involved in some local groups. I made a lot of friends that way. I'm really into coffee, so I joined a local coffee roasters group and made some great friends. I also recently joined a nightlife group, a group of people who go out and have a good time doing anything from mini-golf to a bar hop to drunken mino-golfing.

I don't play any MMOs because I was tired of the effect it had on my real life as I found my "online life" completely unsatisfying and shallow. Sure, you can call people in MMOs friends, but are they really "friends"? They can't pick you up when your car is busted, take you out for a drink, go to a movie with ya, etc, etc.

That's just my two cents!


----------



## Buffetbelly

I have just recently met a fabulous FFA/feeder who is local to me! :smitten::smitten:

You may have noticed her posting on this board....


----------



## rockabelly

Melian said:


> Attached and looking.....for that special goat.



Same here, but replace goat with bacon. Unless it's the full moon on a Friday the 13th and you can hear wolves howling. The last perfect bacon I had was the chili rubbed bacon at Chili's before they changed the menu. Tasty! I wish I had the recipe.


----------



## DeathMetalKenny

Single and not quite sure whether or not I am looking. The fact that I am at a very busy, very crucial time in my life right now makes me not have the necessary motivation to look very hard, but then again, I'm not opposed to attention from members of the opposite sex...


----------



## BigChaz

I too am single and looking. Any ladies fancy a big man that may or may not be funny (jury is still out on this), can eat astounding amounts of food in one not-so-leaping bound, and is a bit of a geek?

Hint: I am talking about me


----------



## MamaLisa

Single and Looking lol


----------



## Horseman

Separated and deeply confused.

Wife (who cheated on me for eight of our thus-far 22 married years) moved in July and now lives half a country away. Told me the kids were going to have to get used to their parents being divorced and should be told that's what's going to be happening, though I talked her out of telling our son that only a day or two before he hopped a plane to Japan for his junior year of college and burdening our daughter with that when for now she thinks her mom is just following her next career move. (Which she is, and I couldn't or didn't.)

Then a girl from work started posting innocent little "hellos" on my blog and I get a call from the still-wife-for-now last night at midnight saying, "Who is this person?" She demanded that I mind my behavior "in public" so that I don't "give people the wrong idea" about my personal life and potentially embarrass our kids (who are 16 and 21) because people they know might think their dad is fooling around with some girl at work.

So, yeah, that's pretty effed-up. :doh:


----------



## cakeboy

I _was_ attached, but thankfully someone happened along and cut the ropes!

Speaking of ropes - one time, at band camp....


----------



## Kazak

single. looking for someone to hold. my arms are lonely. any ffas in so cal wanting to be held?


----------



## unconventional

I am perpetually single. I get attached sometimes but Im looking for a man and those seem to be in short supply these days. I am looking if anyones interested hit me a line.


----------



## rabbitislove

BigChaz said:


> I too am single and looking. Any ladies fancy a big man that may or may not be funny (jury is still out on this), can eat astounding amounts of food in one not-so-leaping bound, and is a bit of a geek?
> 
> Hint: I am talking about me



Dude I love geeks. 

Whisper in my ear:

"I built my own computer"
"I have my own D & D campaign" 
"I love the original star wars trilogy but fuck the remasters""

And I might get a little turned on. Not geeky myself, but I do have a fetish for the geeks  

I honestly don't know what I am. All I know if my friend is in Wisconsin and I am not getting laid *whines* The midwest (yes Im back for a month) is so bloody cold.

I think I'd be open to a relationship. Im always open to the idea of having a cute BHM as my man


----------



## BigChaz

rabbitislove said:


> Dude I love geeks.
> 
> Whisper in my ear:
> 
> "I built my own computer"
> "I have my own D & D campaign"
> "I love the original star wars trilogy but fuck the remasters""
> 
> And I might get a little turned on. Not geeky myself, but I do have a fetish for the geeks
> 
> I honestly don't know what I am. All I know if my friend is in Wisconsin and I am not getting laid *whines* The midwest (yes Im back for a month) is so bloody cold.
> 
> I think I'd be open to a relationship. Im always open to the idea of having a cute BHM as my man



"I built my own computer...while playing D&D."


----------



## extra_fat_guy

Single and looking. Any FFA's in or around Oklahoma?


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

I was talking to my roommate at a bar this weekend about Linux, and the girl sitting next to me, who I was NOT paying attention to looked at me and said 'you're a nerd." I should have responded "really? That's great news because RabbitsLove will LOVE that!"


----------



## Wanderer

rabbitislove said:


> Dude I love geeks.
> 
> Whisper in my ear:
> 
> "I built my own computer"
> "I have my own D & D campaign"
> "I love the original star wars trilogy but fuck the remasters""
> 
> And I might get a little turned on. Not geeky myself, but I do have a fetish for the geeks



Well, two out of three ain't bad; I've never built my own computer (though I do my own upgrades), but I'm the GM for our current game (we've been playing the World of Warcraft RPG, and are now switching to D20 Modern for a change), and I'd just as soon Lucas had left the films alone; the scenes he put in to replace what he couldn't do then were just fine. We don't need Jabba in the first film, and we don't need to see through Luke's electro-binoculars. (And the less said about the Greedo edits, the better.)


----------



## pretty-n-plump09

Single and ready to mingle....lol


----------



## Lovelyone

Single..and just trying to enjoy life.


----------



## FishCharming

single and keeping one eye open


----------



## StarMoon

Single, not so much looking as glancing through, any times I ever get the sadly lonely feeling is quickly eliminated when I see some bad relationship or crazy requirement for me to be in a relationship.


----------



## Visceria

Still Completely Alone.


----------



## OneHauteMama

Still single...and starting to get into the looking phase again...


----------



## Boris_the_Spider

Looking and not even come close to finding


----------



## AZ_Wolf

Certainly keeping an eye (or two, depending on what the first one finds) out. Been too long since I dated an FFA. The last one is already married.  So it's time to shake the cobwebs off, I'd say.


----------



## 0nlnn

Still pretty single...Kind of sucks, but eh, you get used to it.


----------



## Sir Shrek

All alone in my swamp with just the mud and bugs for company and no one to keep me warm in my shack........do i hear a violin playing???? lol


----------



## MaybeX

Unattached, though in still friendly contact with some former GFs. 
Kinda looking, but not pushing too hard.


----------



## escapist

This thread forgout about the Poly people who are attached and looking  :happy:


----------



## IszyStone

not attached and not particularly looking, bu not not looking either


----------



## shhtx1970

rabbitislove said:


> Dude I love geeks.
> 
> Whisper in my ear:
> 
> "I built my own computer"
> "I have my own D & D campaign"
> "I love the original star wars trilogy but fuck the remasters""



If this were the easiest way, lol. 
I have built my own computers, yes multiple ones. I am from the 8088 era lolz.
I have not touch D&D in years now I play Final Fantasy XI Online, for some reason FF is addictive for me.
I do have the original star wars trilogy on VHS, lolz. Hell, I remember seeing Star Wars in theaters back in 1977. Geez I feel old but I was kid back yonder years.

I am single, somewhat looking but not expecting anything. Guess I am old fashion if it happens YIPPEE, if not life goes on...


----------



## ChubbyDucky

Single and very zen about it...I have faith there's someone out there, do you?


----------



## ssbwjedisweetheart

I got my BIG boy:smitten:


----------



## JonesT

Not attached but available if anybody is interested.


----------



## Sixe

Single and looking


----------



## Weirdo890

Single and looking.


----------



## mrfantasy90

Single and looking


----------



## Weirdo890

mrfantasy90 said:


> Single and looking



I wonder if we should start a club?


----------



## BigChaz

I'm single and ready to mingle with available females. I can provide references.


----------



## KingMordred

Single and Happy


----------



## Rowan

Well bugger...as of last night, I don't know where I fall anymore. 

Met this guy named Donovan...he's not an FA, but when we are hanging out together, which has been a lot in the last couple of days, every hour or so he gives this little shake of his head or does this body shiver and he'll say how gorgeous I am and I mentioned something along the lines of guys havent been interested in me and that's why i've been single for so long and he raised his hand indicating that he was. 

However...our points of view differ on a few things. Sooooo I'm not going to necessarily say I'm attached, but I'm not going to say I'm single either I guess...hmm...so I guess I'm in limbo right now and I'll just enjoy hanging out with him. lol


----------



## AuntHen

moved this post


----------



## BrownEyedChica

yup, single, but not really looking. If someone comes along, yay.. if not.. no biggie.


----------



## NYC_FFA

Attached to the most wonderful BHM. He is kind and good and such an amazing guy, and I am ridiculously lucky to be with him. :wubu:


----------



## kittencat

Totally single un attached !!!!!! still LOL...awesome.Sorta


----------



## calauria

Single. Kinda sorta looking.....lol


----------



## Eshadowgirl

_*Single and Looking...been single a long time...and kind of afraid maybe i've missed my chance. But I'll keep my eyes open...and hope alive:wubu:*_


----------



## djudex

I thought I might have had something starting up there but it turned out to be a nothing much. So, still single.


----------



## curvyms

single and not looking but definitely not closed off to the idea of being with someone great!


----------



## DreamyInToronto

Single and looking!


----------



## djudex

Finally found a good place to get my dress shirts tailored, took my two best female friends with me this Sunday and picked up a schmexy new cologne (Light Blue by Dolce & Gabbana, I smelled so good I almost took advantage of myself!) and then the next step is new spectacles.

Some lucky unknown FFA is going to be knocked off her feet and then I can ditch this thread!


----------



## PeanutButterfly

Looking but no such luck. Apparently all the cute, chubby guys under 25 migated out of NJ. If anyone finds them send them back home for the winter!


----------



## Ninja Glutton

PeanutButterfly said:


> Looking but no such luck. Apparently all the cute, chubby guys under 25 migated out of NJ. If anyone finds them send them back home for the winter!



Well, I'm in PA, so not too far.

I'm 23 =]


----------



## BigIzzy

Well, I'm single and looking in Michigan. If there's any ladies here from Michigan, feel free to pm me.


----------



## tankgirl

escapist said:


> This thread forgout about the Poly people who are attached and looking  :happy:


 
AMEN BROTHA! 

Yeah, well, anyway... We need good luck finding a redhead midget (at least, 5'0" and shorter) with Geisha training. I think I spelt that right.
Right? Right.

((And there's all these CUTE guys at school that could be BHMs with just a little attention; they're already about 60% there, just need a little... bit... more... More what? More _______ (put YOUR word there, bet it fits!). There's one in my classes right now.... Grrr...))


----------



## rabbitislove

Is it possible to sink so low that you get dumped without being in a relationship? FML.


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

rabbitislove said:


> Is it possible to sink so low that you get dumped without being in a relationship? FML.



Aww Hon! - someone doing that is a complete ahol - at the end of it you're not the loser with a capital L.


----------



## djudex

rabbitislove said:


> Is it possible to sink so low that you get dumped without being in a relationship? FML.



Technically you can't really get dumped if you're not with someone so you could just think of it as an opportunity to reclaim wasted airspace around your personage.

Yeah that was lame, I know. :doh:


----------



## escapist

rabbitislove said:


> Is it possible to sink so low that you get dumped without being in a relationship? FML.



Ok, ok, I'll give you one more chance! Besides, I don't think I can dump you till I at least squish you a little bit :wubu:


----------



## rabbitislove

djudex said:


> Technically you can't really get dumped if you're not with someone so you could just think of it as an opportunity to reclaim wasted airspace around your personage.
> 
> Yeah that was lame, I know. :doh:



Hahaha. Nahh. It made me smile. Any laughing I can do (plus swimming and yoga and going to local shows here) help


----------



## rabbitislove

escapist said:


> Ok, ok, I'll give you one more chance! Besides, I don't think I can dump you till I at least squish you a little bit :wubu:



*sniff* Oh Escapist! I knew we were meant for each other!!! :wubu: Im listening to cheesy 80s music and crying over you as we speak


----------



## Sin_Mari

Wow, I haven't been to this site in so long I actually got married in between visits! Hahahaha!!! 

I'm attached.


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone

rabbitislove said:


> Is it possible to sink so low that you get dumped without being in a relationship? FML.



what kind of guy would dump you?


----------



## escapist

rabbitislove said:


> *sniff* Oh Escapist! I knew we were meant for each other!!! :wubu: Im listening to cheesy 80s music and crying over you as we speak



Ahhh girl, don't worry. You keep this up, and I'll show up any minute holding an 80's boombox. I'll hold it up and proudly play our theme song "In Your Eye's". Thus, causing the world to be perfect again! :happy:






Man, ya really just gotta love the 80's​


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

Seeing that picture I'm suddenly glad that that technology has moved on a bit - now you can be romantic without looking like a complete prat.


----------



## escapist

BigFriendlyDave said:


> Seeing that picture I'm suddenly glad that that technology has moved on a bit - now you can be romantic without looking like a complete prat.



yeah but the squeaking coming out of your cell phone as it plays the .mp3 just doesn't do the music justice with such a limited volume and sound depth.


----------



## Blackjack

BigFriendlyDave said:


> Seeing that picture I'm suddenly glad that that technology has moved on a bit - now you can be romantic without looking like a complete prat.





escapist said:


> yeah but the squeaking coming out of your cell phone as it plays the .mp3 just doesn't do the music justice with such a limited volume and sound depth.



I have to be honest- it's mainly for this purpose that I miss boomboxes. Holding up a tiny Bose stereo just doesn't have the same effect.


----------



## escapist

Blackjack said:


> I have to be honest- it's mainly for this purpose that I miss boomboxes. Holding up a tiny Bose stereo just doesn't have the same effect.



Amen brother, it always makes me feel like such a douche when I do it! I doesn't help that I'm super huge and those things just look like little gift boxes in my hand. People are all, "What are you doing?" 

All I can say is, "I'm trying to be romantic."

Thy just look at me funny and reply, "Thats not romantic. You uh, you kind of look like a douche."

Thats when it all hits me. "Yeah, I know. Is it really that pathetic?"

"Well it could be worse, you could be naked with your underwear on your head too."

"Oh, thats just low man. Thats just low."


----------



## Lovelyone

Why don't you all GET A ROOM!!!!


----------



## rabbitislove

escapist said:


> Amen brother, it always makes me feel like such a douche when I do it! I doesn't help that I'm super huge and those things just look like little gift boxes in my hand. People are all, "What are you doing?"
> 
> All I can say is, "I'm trying to be romantic."
> 
> Thy just look at me funny and reply, "Thats not romantic. You uh, you kind of look like a douche."
> 
> Thats when it all hits me. "Yeah, I know. Is it really that pathetic?"
> 
> "Well it could be worse, you could be naked with your underwear on your head too."
> 
> "Oh, thats just low man. Thats just low."



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rLjARpG0dvo


----------



## chicken legs

rabbitislove said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rLjARpG0dvo



LOL

That was cute:happy:


now i'm hooked at looking at music vids...


----------



## Tyrael

Single, in Small cold holland


----------



## rockabelly

i am looking... and looking. 
yup. still looking.
*picks up binoculars*
*puts binoculars down*
*squints eyes*

Where the FFAs at?


----------



## IszyStone

Recently Unsingle


----------



## BigIzzy

IszyStone said:


> Recently Unsingle



WOOT! Congrats!:bow:


----------



## freakyfred

Looking...kinda sorta.


----------



## BubbleButtBoy

I'm attached to the process of looking.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

I don't know if I have replied to this thread yet . . . but single.


----------



## FinagleBroth

Lookin', lookin', I need some more eyes lol.


----------



## Gyrene

un-attatched and looking


----------



## henry73

I'm a looking


----------



## Geodetic_Effect

I keep sabotaging myself. It's pretty much automatic, like a reflex.


----------



## survivalisfutile

rabbitislove said:


> Dude I love geeks.
> 
> Whisper in my ear:
> 
> "I built my own computer"
> "I have my own D & D campaign"
> "I love the original star wars trilogy but fuck the remasters""
> 
> And I might get a little turned on. Not geeky myself, but I do have a fetish for the geeks
> 
> I honestly don't know what I am. All I know if my friend is in Wisconsin and I am not getting laid *whines* The midwest (yes Im back for a month) is so bloody cold.
> 
> I think I'd be open to a relationship. Im always open to the idea of having a cute BHM as my man



I've built several computers... and program in like 3 languages... 

... oooh baby, imma level 2 cleric with +1 plate and a staff of striking that does 1d6+4!

I collect old video games and movies from goodwill stores, and I've got THREE original VHS copies of A New Hope...

did I mention I got the belly? oooh... too bad colorado is so far from virginia...

:eat2:


----------



## escapist

survivalisfutile said:


> I've built several computers... and program in like 3 languages...
> 
> ... oooh baby, imma level 2 cleric with +1 plate and a staff of striking that does 1d6+4!
> 
> I collect old video games and movies from goodwill stores, and I've got THREE original VHS copies of A New Hope...
> 
> did I mention I got the belly? oooh... too bad colorado is so far from virginia...
> 
> :eat2:



I'll raise you by having built several Servers, operated Multiple mainframes, learned 10-20 computer languages, as well as Japanese, some German, and a Dash of Klingon. Oh and lets not forget I'm writing this while Watching Star Trek TNG On my 1TB storage Self-Modded Wii, and bouncing back and forth between doing more Tutorials from Lynda.com and collecting flowers in WOW.







I think the real problem is even though I have a big geek streak, I have an even bigger Naughty-bad-boy Streak



.I'm affraid rabbitislove could never give into such a wild rascally thing....right?....


----------



## iamzerokos

Recenly single from rebound chick....


----------



## sailor422

I am Looking!


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

I don't know anymore - If I'm "Separated" but not yet "Divorced" am I allowed to be looking?


----------



## *Ravenous*

finally recovered from a 6yr relationship...so Im fo sho looking!


----------



## BigChaz

escapist said:


> I'll raise you by having built several Servers, operated Multiple mainframes, learned 10-20 computer languages, as well as Japanese, some German, and a Dash of Klingon. Oh and lets not forget I'm writing this while Watching Star Trek TNG On my 1TB storage Self-Modded Wii, and bouncing back and forth between doing more Tutorials from Lynda.com and collecting flowers in WOW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the real problem is even though I have a big geek streak, I have an even bigger Naughty-bad-boy Streak
> 
> 
> 
> .I'm affraid rabbitislove could never give into such a wild rascally thing....right?....



10-20 languages? Damn! Could you list them? I am really curious which all languages you know. I know c, c++, python, c#, and perl


----------



## Kursal

I suppose I should post here as well... Looking but now with my eyes open wider at the possibility of FFAs


----------



## IwannabeVERYfat

Still looking


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

BigChaz said:


> 10-20 languages? Damn! Could you list them? I am really curious which all languages you know. I know c, c++, python, c#, and perl



That post got me thinking...

Languages

Algol
Pascal 
Cobol
Basic
Visual Basic
Filetab-D
Forth
C
C#
PHP
Perl
Java
PL-1
Z80 Assember
Various shells

I'm managing to scare myself 
Anyone got a bucket of water so I can go and stick my head in it?


----------



## escapist

BigChaz said:


> 10-20 languages? Damn! Could you list them? I am really curious which all languages you know. I know c, c++, python, c#, and perl




Basic
Visual Basic
VB.NET
C
C++
C#
PHP
Perl
Java
ASP
ADO
ASP.NET
XHML
XML
XSLT
CSS
JavaScrpit
VBScript
ActionScrpit
C Shell
Korn Shell
BASH
SQL
LOGO (Does that count? It was a language written for kids in the 80's )
LUA (for writing my WoW 3rd Party Plug-ins & Enhancements)

Yes Folks, this is what happens to you when you program for over 25 years get a degree in Computer Science and friends keep asking you to write Game Mod Apps. I didn't even include the stuff I did for some of that. I would say school was the biggest mind numbing blast of languages. Where I did my schooling you could fill in Degree Specific Elective Credits with each computing language course. So that on top of my job and the languages required for the degree probably cover 1/2 of that list. I am kind of kicking myself for skipping the AS400-RPG/Cobal stuff, I just didn't want to do it. The Irony there is _Chicken Legs_ took RPG Programming.

Sooooo yeah, I was trying not to come off as an Uber Geek but the real number is 20-30.


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

escapist said:


> LOGO (Does that count? It was a language written for kids in the 80's )
> I was trying not to come off as an Uber Geek but the real number is 20-30.





If I can have Forth, you can have LOGO 

or should that be

Forth have can I If.

Maybe this is why I'm still looking


----------



## BigChaz

I was only counting compiled languages. There is probably a ton of stuff I am not thinking about since I just made this list off the cuff.

C
C++
Python
C#
Perl
ADO
PHP
Java
VB.NET
ASP.NET
HTML
XHML
XSLT
CSS
JavaScript
VBScript
BASH
SQL
KML
NAML


----------



## Kursal

Well, all of those beat me hands down I'm afraid. I only know HTML, XHTML, PHP, CSS, ASP, Actionscript (1, 2 & 3), SQL and English.


----------



## WillSpark

....

I'm fluent in both Jibberish and Pig Latin. 

Be Jealous


----------



## escapist

BigFriendlyDave said:


> If I can have Forth, you can have LOGO
> 
> or should that be
> 
> Forth have can I If.
> 
> Maybe this is why I'm still looking



It could be why. Sometimes smart guys have to learn how to turn that part of their mind off and learn how to just be social fun and engaging. However, not even that will help if you aren't out and about in a setting that includes many single and available women.



WillSpark said:


> ....
> 
> I'm fluent in both Jibberish and Pig Latin.
> 
> Be Jealous



I hate you! I could never get Pig Latin down 



BigChaz said:


> I was only counting compiled languages. There is probably a ton of stuff I am not thinking about since I just made this list off the cuff....



Its ok I was only making my list off the cuff too. I hate to sit down and think of all the freaking stuff I've done over the years. It started out as a hobby and became an obsession.

Only Compiled? Uhhh, you said:



BigChaz said:


> 10-20 languages? Damn! Could you list them? I am really curious which all languages you know. I know c, c++, python, c#, and *perl*



Perl is an interpreted language.

Perl:
"Perl is a high-level, general-purpose, interpreted, dynamic programming language. Perl was originally developed by Larry Wall in 1987 as a general-purpose Unix scripting language to make report processing easier."


----------



## BigChaz

escapist said:


> Its ok I was only making my list off the cuff too. I hate to sit down and think of all the freaking stuff I've done over the years. It started out as a hobby and became an obsession.
> 
> Only Compiled? Uhhh, you said:
> 
> Perl is an interpreted language.
> 
> Perl:
> "Perl is a high-level, general-purpose, interpreted, dynamic programming language. Perl was originally developed by Larry Wall in 1987 as a general-purpose Unix scripting language to make report processing easier."



I forgot Perl was listed in my original post, but thank you for so handily pointing that out to me. I mean, I know Perl, but obviously this whole time I thought I was compiling everything I wrote! I don't know what I would do without you. As a professional software developer this is nothing but an embarrassment on my part.


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

escapist said:


> It could be why. Sometimes smart guys have to learn how to turn that part of their mind off and learn how to just be social fun and engaging. However, not even that will help if you aren't out and about in a setting that includes many single and available women.



And that's where it normally grinds to a halt - maybe I should just give up


----------



## DitzyBrunette

Omg, I'm in nerd heaven... :wubu::smitten::kiss2::bow:

ETA: And unattached.


----------



## escapist

BigFriendlyDave said:


> And that's where it normally grinds to a halt - maybe I should just give up



If you give up nobody wins. I think its important to remember there is in all likelihood, someone who is just waiting for the right guy (you) to come out of his shell. I am a bit of a hopeless romantic at heart but having experienced great relationships myself its hard to believe it can't happen for others.



BigChaz said:


> I forgot Perl was listed in my original post, but thank you for so handily pointing that out to me. I mean, I know Perl, but obviously this whole time I thought I was compiling everything I wrote! I don't know what I would do without you. As a professional software developer this is nothing but an embarrassment on my part.



If the shame is that painful, I hear Seppuku isn't that bad . However, I think a simple DOH :doh: would have sufficed.


----------



## chicken legs

The most important Language you guys need to worry about is the language of LOVE:kiss2:


----------



## AZ_Wolf

Heh. When I first went to college I was a CS major. After one year of taking programming, I realized that I would rather brush my teeth via my rectum than do that for a living. :doh:

So for now I stick with English and Russian, and what shreds of German I haven't forgotten from middle school.


----------



## escapist

chicken legs said:


> The most important Language you guys need to worry about is the language of LOVE:kiss2:



Ahhh hah-hah at last something I know well:


----------



## Wanderer

chicken legs said:


> The most important Language you guys need to worry about is the language of LOVE:kiss2:



I'm fluent; just out of practice. (I'll skip the joke about helping me with my conjugation...)


----------



## MaybeX

chicken legs said:


> The most important Language you guys need to worry about is the language of LOVE:kiss2:



Is there a refresher course available for that? 
I think I'm not conjugating my verbs properly, lately. 

EDIT: Doh! That'll teach me to read every post before replying.


----------



## MasterShake

chicken legs said:


> The most important Language you guys need to worry about is the language of LOVE:kiss2:



Nixon: "I remember my body. Flabby, pasty skin, riddled with phlebitis - a good republican body. God, I loved it."
Fry: "I hear that. I spent most of my teen years loving my body. Of course, it was tough love but - Ow!"
Leela: "Fry, he opened up relations with China. He doesn't want to hear about your ding dong."


----------



## Melian

Most of you guys are being the WRONG KIND OF NERDS.



MasterShake said:


> Nixon: "I remember my body. Flabby, pasty skin, riddled with phlebitis - a good republican body. God, I loved it."
> Fry: "I hear that. I spent most of my teen years loving my body. Of course, it was tough love but - Ow!"
> Leela: "Fry, he opened up relations with China. He doesn't want to hear about your ding dong."



You are being the right kind. :happy:


----------



## MasterShake

PeanutButterfly said:


> Looking but no such luck. Apparently all the cute, chubby guys under 25 migated out of NJ. If anyone finds them send them back home for the winter!





DitzyBrunette said:


> Omg, I'm in nerd heaven... :wubu::smitten::kiss2::bow:
> 
> ETA: And unattached.


What's with all the FFAs in Joizey? Dammit people, MOVE TO THE BARREN WASTELANDS OF THE MIDWEST ALREADY! I'M NOT GETTING ANY YOUNGER HERE, LADIES!!!


----------



## DitzyBrunette

MasterShake said:


> What's with all the FFAs in Joizey? Dammit people, MOVE TO THE BARREN WASTELANDS OF THE MIDWEST ALREADY! I'M NOT GETTING ANY YOUNGER HERE, LADIES!!!



Well I'm not an FFA if that makes you feel better (I do love chubby cuddly guys though). And believe me, the men who love BBW seem to be in shortage in Jersey. If I didn't have a child whose roots are here in NJ, I'd gladly leave this state. The guys who do live here seem to think they're God's gift to women and refuse to commit.


----------



## NYCGabriel

An FA that finally recovered from an emotionally crippling breakup. looking? maybe


----------



## DitzyBrunette

NYCGabriel said:


> An FA that finally recovered from an emotionally crippling breakup. looking? maybe



Congrats on getting over the break up. Been there, done that.

Now you should post some pictures so we can see what you look like


----------



## MasterShake

DitzyBrunette said:


> The guys who do live here seem to think they're God's gift to women and refuse to commit.


Wait...are you implying _Jersey Shore_ is based in reality??!


----------



## NYCGabriel

DitzyBrunette said:


> Congrats on getting over the break up. Been there, done that.
> 
> Now you should post some pictures so we can see what you look like



Oh Ditzy, it was horrible. The pain from the freaking breakup had worsened my pre-existing depression. I was so broken, my immunity had almost shut down. I spent most of the summer and fall last year cooped up indoors.

Here is me with Peanut ("I'm in yer internet hogging yer netbook")





And this one was taken 2 months ago. The odd color is due to the shitty webcam. Serves me right for paying only 20 bucks...


----------



## DitzyBrunette

MasterShake said:


> Wait...are you implying _Jersey Shore_ is based in reality??!



Heh. Yes it is. If you watched that show, then believe me, every single thing, every single cliche and stereotype is actually very very true. The city they were in, Seaside, that is how it actually is in the summer. I've never been in the off season, but in the summer, what you see on TV is what you will see if you go there. I am personally not a fan of the Guido-type, so I stay far away from those places. 



NYCGabriel said:


> Oh Ditzy, it was horrible. The pain from the freaking breakup had worsened my pre-existing depression. I was so broken, my immunity had almost shut down. I spent most of the summer and fall last year cooped up indoors.



I've had a break up like that before. It sounds unbelievable when you hear it but time does heal all wounds. I just took it minute by minute at first because that's all I could stand. Then I'd say Ok let's get through an hour and we'll have an hour behind us. Then after a while it was days and then months and now many years later I can't believe I loved someone like that at all. Ick. Wouldn't go back to him for anything in the world. 



> Here is me with Peanut ("I'm in yer internet hogging yer netbook")
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this one was taken 2 months ago. The odd color is due to the shitty webcam. Serves me right for paying only 20 bucks...



My webcam is crappy too, and I have you beat - I paid 14.99 LOL. Welcome to Dims =)


----------



## JenFromOC

*evil laugh* methodically becoming unattached (i.e. divorce).....and NEVER looking again LOL. I'm not trying to date as a 32 year old single mother....as I'm sure it will suck worse than it did when I was 20-something and childless. Oh damn, that felt good to get off my chest.


----------



## djudex

JenFromOC said:


> *evil laugh* methodically becoming unattached (i.e. divorce)







> and NEVER looking again LOL.



:really sad:


----------



## DitzyBrunette

JenFromOC said:


> .....and NEVER looking again LOL. I'm not trying to date as a 32 year old single mother....as I'm sure it will suck worse than it did when I was 20-something and childless.



I'm a 32 year old single Mom (one boy, 9) and it isn't as hard as you'd think. There are still plenty of men who are more than willing to date a Mom. Just as long as you have a great babysitter that you trust more than anyone in the world you're good to go. I think dating in my 30s is better than in my 20s because when I was in my 20s I didn't know shit about men, the world, relationships.. I take all the lessons I learned (courtesy of the many douchebags who crossed my path) and apply them now and have a much easier time of things. 
Good luck with everything, though. I've never been divorced so I can't relate but obviously it must be very hard.


----------



## bigjmccoy

Very attached to my cuddly, gorgeous boyfriend. That said, just becase you ordered your food doesn't mean you can't look at the menu!!:blush:


----------



## JenFromOC

DitzyBrunette said:


> I'm a 32 year old single Mom (one boy, 9) and it isn't as hard as you'd think. There are still plenty of men who are more than willing to date a Mom. Just as long as you have a great babysitter that you trust more than anyone in the world you're good to go. I think dating in my 30s is better than in my 20s because when I was in my 20s I didn't know shit about men, the world, relationships.. I take all the lessons I learned (courtesy of the many douchebags who crossed my path) and apply them now and have a much easier time of things.
> Good luck with everything, though. I've never been divorced so I can't relate but obviously it must be very hard.



I agree with you in that dating would be better in my thirties. And...I do have a fantastic babysitter. I think it would take a lot of pressure off too knowing that my daughter has a wonderful father already in her life, so it's not like I'm looking for a daddy for her. Hell, maybe I'll give it a try...down the road somewhere LOL


----------



## Zowie

Kazak said:


> and they (women) keep telling me " you're the perfect guy. you'd be the perfect boyfreind" yet none of them will go out with me.
> man it's hard when you're perfect. j/k



You have to threaten them. Tell me you'll stop being the perfect guy unless someone goes out with you!
(The Quebec movie, Father and Guns, had a great scene of this. XD)


----------



## desi7482

In Baltimore, MD and still looking for the right girl


----------



## GbWestsider

I'm looking.


----------



## Bearsy

Single, and all but given up on looking.


----------



## extra_fat_guy

Still single. I am not looking anymore. I am going to let her look for me. I am to big, and slow to do so much running around. I am going to have some fun while she finds me.


----------



## chicken legs

extra_fat_guy said:


> Still single. I am not looking anymore. I am going to let her look for me. I am to big, and slow to do so much running around. I am going to have some fun while she finds me.



good advice

when you stop looking and start living is when love will find you.


----------



## extra_fat_guy

chicken legs said:


> good advice
> 
> when you stop looking and start living is when love will find you.


I finally got tired of feeling sad, and I said fuck it. I am going to do what makes me happy.


----------



## chicken legs

extra_fat_guy said:


> I finally got tired of feeling sad, and I said fuck it. I am going to do what makes me happy.



And once you start throwing out that happy vibe..you'll be a flame drawing tons of moths.


----------



## escapist

chicken legs said:


> And once you start throwing out that happy vibe..you'll be a flame drawing tons of moths.



I'd listen to her....


----------



## extra_fat_guy

escapist said:


> I'd listen to her....


I am listening to her. I tried to rep her, but I couldn't.


----------



## Joe944

I've never really been "looking". Sure I'm open if I find someone who shares mutual attraction, but I've been super passive about the whole thing. It's just not something that you should force, and forever being the third wheel, I've seen what happens when people try to force relationships.


----------



## escapist

Joe944 said:


> I've never really been "looking". Sure I'm open if I find someone who shares mutual attraction, but I've been super passive about the whole thing. It's just not something that you should force, and forever being the third wheel, I've seen what happens when people try to force relationships.



Being able to force attraction would mean that someone had control of another's feelings and deep instinctual reactions. Yeah, I'm pretty sure thats impossible without being one of the X-men or something like that. One can however learn how to add the necessary ingredients that make for one steaming hot plate of yummy attraction goodness. Sometimes it burns, sometimes its under-done, but the more times you try the more often you start succeeding...and boy-howdy there is nothing tastier than some perfectly prepared hot lovin' on a Saturday night that was cooked in your own kitchen with all the tender lovin' care that you put into it.


----------



## Joe944

Odd I thought I replied here, but I don't see my reply! Oh well here goes again.

When I say "force" a relationship I don't mean by forcing the other person to like you, that indeed would require some kind of superman ability, and would completely ruin being in a loving relationship anyways.

What I mean by force is do anything you can to keep a relationship that simply not meant to be alive. Keeping a relationship where one person is abusive is a great example of this, but can also be simply two people who don't really get along, have very little in common, but are just afraid of being alone so they perservere and hold onto the relationship. I think this is more common with women, but I've seen guys do it too.


----------



## escapist

Joe944 said:


> Odd I thought I replied here, but I don't see my reply! Oh well here goes again.
> 
> When I say "force" a relationship I don't mean by forcing the other person to like you, that indeed would require some kind of superman ability, and would completely ruin being in a loving relationship anyways.
> 
> What I mean by force is do anything you can to keep a relationship that simply not meant to be alive. Keeping a relationship where one person is abusive is a great example of this, but can also be simply two people who don't really get along, have very little in common, but are just afraid of being alone so they perservere and hold onto the relationship. I think this is more common with women, but I've seen guys do it too.



I know what you meant, and thats what I said what I did. Because even in your example its not true "force". Its only the illusion of control that the abusive or needy person feels that makes them believe they can do actualy something about how another person feels. That they can cause the other person "Need" them as much as they think they "Need" their partner. Guys do it a lot, but you might see it less because most women can "Feel" those type of guys and they read as creepy, needy, control freaks. Its really just classic codependent behavior that can lead to seriusly messed up attitudes, behaviors, and actions. Also the guys that do it, tend to be like that behind closed doors where they can beat their partner and be abusive without the prying eyes of others.


----------



## Tanuki

Un-Attached as of last week... I'm umm, cheekily _peeking_ rather then looking :blush:


----------



## dreamer72fem

I was attached until about 2 weeks befor Valentine's Day...now I am single. Oh the joys...lol.


----------



## lifeneedsmore

BigFriendlyDave said:


> I don't know anymore - If I'm "Separated" but not yet "Divorced" am I allowed to be looking?



I was separated for 3 years and dated the entire time. In fact, I didn't finish off my divorce until I was already engaged to someone else. That was certainly NOT planned, but life happens.


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

lifeneedsmore said:


> I was separated for 3 years and dated the entire time. In fact, I didn't finish off my divorce until I was already engaged to someone else. That was certainly NOT planned, but life happens.



Thanks for that, lifeneedsmore :kiss2:

So that makes me a definite looking - just got to get folks to look back


----------



## lifeneedsmore

I checked out your profile and if I were single, I'd be looking back. HARD!


----------



## viracocha

I've been unattached (I think) as of late. Putting labels out there complicates things...


----------



## tekkers

im single so i guess you could say im looking but is'nt everyone


----------



## occowboysfan94

Very single and not sure if i'm looking, but I would make an exception for JenFromOC:smitten:


----------



## theronin23

Single, for now.


----------



## Lil BigginZ

happily married


----------



## theronin23

Yeah lemme update.

I'm officially single, and official looking. Ladies, get at me  LOL


----------



## Tyrael

(>^_^)> Sin <(^_^)> gle <(^_^<)


As always =(


----------



## OneHauteMama

*ahem* still single...not looking, waiting for it to come to me.


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

to paraphrase

"if you say it - they will come"


----------



## NYCGabriel

single, semi-looking and waiting.


----------



## GluttonyCat

Definitely single and looking.


----------



## HDANGEL15

*I recently realized on my trip to Southern Florida last weekend, that I am actually ready for a man in my life again.....It's been just about 2 yrs for me and I can't believe i was hating so long....this one hurt A L O T

but that's the past...ready to move on

N E X T*


----------



## Laura2008

Attached, not looking. Been with the same fella for over 10 years. We've been best friends (with benefits) mainly but recently upgraded our status


----------



## bigjmccoy

Laura2008 said:


> Attached, not looking. Been with the same fella for over 10 years. We've been best friends (with benefits) mainly but recently upgraded our status



That sounds like an interesting story! MInd Sharing?


----------



## BoostChub

HDANGEL15 said:


> *I recently realized on my trip to Southern Florida last weekend, that I am actually ready for a man in my life again.....It's been just about 2 yrs for me and I can't believe i was hating so long....this one hurt A L O T
> 
> but that's the past...ready to move on
> 
> N E X T*



Sorry to hear that Nekko! Hope you filled up on stone crab tho


----------



## LovesBigMen

I am single hehe and not sure if I am looking well yes I am looking just not sure if online is the way for me since most of you guys live on the east cost oy hehe:happy:
But if so it would be nice to meet a guy who lives close to me, maybe I will put up were I am from later on.


----------



## HDANGEL15

BoostChub said:


> Sorry to hear that Nekko! Hope you filled up on stone crab tho



*Wurmie it is a good POST...the past will stay there....but for today i am gonna be open minded to whatever is in store for me...and no stone crab...still doing the vegan thing *


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

I had someting to add about me being single, but I can't remember what I was going to say . . . oh well.


----------



## BoostChub

LovesBigMen said:


> I am single hehe and not sure if I am looking well yes I am looking just not sure if online is the way for me since most of you guys live on the east cost oy hehe:happy:
> But if so it would be nice to meet a guy who lives close to me, maybe I will put up were I am from later on.



Not all of us are on the east coast  Even if we are that's what airplanes are for.


----------



## BoostChub

HDANGEL15 said:


> *Wurmie it is a good POST...the past will stay there....but for today i am gonna be open minded to whatever is in store for me...and no stone crab...still doing the vegan thing *



How's the vegan thing treating ya? Just changing breakfast and lunch into fruits and veggies/grains mainly has been really tough for me. Even harder than when I quit smoking. It does make me enjoy my big dinner that much more. I have also noticed a lot more energy when I'm at the gym.

To get back on topic...always looking to make new friends.


----------



## fishstick

Single and looking. I mostly go for geeky or nerdy type women. Women who like to argue once in a while, women who like to listen to music really loud as well as women who like things quiet. I pretty much like all women come to think of it.


----------



## BeerMe

...Still looking.

Well, I haven't really been looking at all lately, but I woke up today feeling like it's time to start actively pursuing again. I'm down with meeting online people but there are few FFAs around here.


----------



## Zowie

We should get BHM/FFA t-shirts.  It'd make it easier to spot.


----------



## Tyrael

Can i get a BHCM shirt then? 

Big handsome cookiemonster! Nom nom nom


----------



## FishCharming

bionic_eggplant said:


> We should get BHM/FFA t-shirts.  It'd make it easier to spot.



you really just need FFA t-shirts, you can't really miss us BHMs


----------



## Zowie

FishCharming said:


> you really just need FFA t-shirts, you can't really miss us BHMs



Welll yeah, but not all BHMs think they're BHMs. They just think they're horrible fat guys, and would probably be weirded out if some chick when up to them and said "SUP, you're hawt x3". This site needs to be more mainstream. I am so sick of the fat-hate.

So, to vent: All of you guys, large and larger, are beautiful, handsome, wonderful, stunning individuals. Please be happy, wherever you may be!


----------



## escapist

bionic_eggplant said:


> Welll yeah, but not all BHMs think they're BHMs. They just think they're horrible fat guys, and would probably be weirded out if some chick when up to them and said "SUP, you're hawt x3". This site needs to be more mainstream. I am so sick of the fat-hate.
> 
> So, to vent: All of you guys, large and larger, are beautiful, handsome, wonderful, stunning individuals. Please be happy, wherever you may be!



I gotta say, once again I was in a supermarket and a tiny little women was in the Ice Cream isle and slowly drifted too me and then started chatting and all about how they didn't have her Ice Cream. Then it was what kind of Ice cream do I like, and so on and so forth. It was very cute how she did it. The old me was never aware such an open invitation to ask for her number or anything else. I've never had anybody come up and just say "Sup, your hot!", but they absolutely tend to come up to me like this woman in the store. I'm just happy the day came when I realized it was more than "Whats your favorite Ice Cream?". Ok, I couldn't help but wonder if she was an FFA cause she sooooo fit the bill being all tiny and oogling at me, cause I'm HUGE next to her she couldn't have been over 5'1".


My only question is why don't women tell guys that approaches like that are there way of letting us know we have an opportunity? I don't know many woman that will ask for a number, but they sure do love to give opportunities to have more than a tiny conversation.

Oh and to you eggplant, can we think we are horribly fat, but still BHM's?  Is that a plausible compromise?


----------



## HDANGEL15

escapist said:


> I've never had anybody come up and just say "Sup, your hot!"
> 
> My only question is why don't women tell guys that approaches like that are there way of letting us know we have an opportunity? I don't know many woman that will ask for a number, but they sure do love to give opportunities to have more than a tiny conversation.


*
so a question to the men here would you prefer us womens to just come up to y'all and say CAN I HAVE YOUR NUMBER, you are HOT!!!

being sized up as a piece of meat in the grocery store or wherever is good enough to de-lurk and spill our true infatuations; however shallow they may be? *


----------



## Zowie

Hehehe, piece of meat in a grocery store.  But that's a great story Escapist, I wish I actually had the guts to do stuff like that. The closest I come is asking guys who come to my store if they need help finding anything. (And, 90 percent of the time it's a car magazine. :doh: The only section I can't figure out or remember anything about.)

It'd be a lot easier if you could just walk up to someone and ask, and skip out on the goofy conversation. 

I don't think I understand your horribly fat -BHM combination. It sounds like stupidly smart, or whatnot.


----------



## Tyrael

Miss, could you please tell me where the Anime magazines are? (A)


----------



## WillSpark

HDANGEL15 said:


> *
> so a question to the men here would you prefer us womens to just come up to y'all and say CAN I HAVE YOUR NUMBER, you are HOT!!!
> *



YES! PLEASE!


----------



## djudex

HDANGEL15 said:


> *
> so a question to the men here would you prefer us womens to just come up to y'all and say CAN I HAVE YOUR NUMBER, you are HOT!!!*



Yeah I would be okay with that.


----------



## fishstick

HDANGEL15 said:


> *
> so a question to the men here would you prefer us womens to just come up to y'all and say CAN I HAVE YOUR NUMBER, you are HOT!!!
> 
> being sized up as a piece of meat in the grocery store or wherever is good enough to de-lurk and spill our true infatuations; however shallow they may be? *



Yes, yes, yes. Your are talking to guys, so we are a little used to shallow. That would make my year. Size me up, please.


----------



## freakyfred

HDANGEL15 said:


> *
> so a question to the men here would you prefer us womens to just come up to y'all and say CAN I HAVE YOUR NUMBER, you are HOT!!!
> 
> being sized up as a piece of meat in the grocery store or wherever is good enough to de-lurk and spill our true infatuations; however shallow they may be? *



Now that would be nice, but I would be suspicious that I'm falling for some kinda trap or something.


----------



## DreamyInToronto

NYCGabriel said:


> single, semi-looking and waiting.





This is good to know.


----------



## LovesBigMen

BoostChub said:


> Not all of us are on the east coast  Even if we are that's what airplanes are for.


Hehe well this is good to know and planes I can't be traveling to the east coast just for a relationship I am to young and would rather have a non online relationship you know what I mean.


----------



## LovesBigMen

bionic_eggplant said:


> We should get BHM/FFA t-shirts.  It'd make it easier to spot.



I was thinking of asking one of my friends to make me a shirt something like

BHM+FFA= happiness 

then on the other hand no one knows that I like big guys but I don't care know I think I am going to ask here if she could make me one.

But then what about the big guys that don't know about BHM and FFA.


----------



## LovesBigMen

Tyrael said:


> Can i get a BHCM shirt then?
> 
> Big handsome cookiemonster! Nom nom nom



Wow that would be an amazing shirt.


----------



## LovesBigMen

escapist said:


> I gotta say, once again I was in a supermarket and a tiny little women was in the Ice Cream isle and slowly drifted too me and then started chatting and all about how they didn't have her Ice Cream. Then it was what kind of Ice cream do I like, and so on and so forth. It was very cute how she did it. The old me was never aware such an open invitation to ask for her number or anything else. I've never had anybody come up and just say "Sup, your hot!", but they absolutely tend to come up to me like this woman in the store. I'm just happy the day came when I realized it was more than "Whats your favorite Ice Cream?". Ok, I couldn't help but wonder if she was an FFA cause she sooooo fit the bill being all tiny and oogling at me, cause I'm HUGE next to her she couldn't have been over 5'1".
> 
> 
> My only question is why don't women tell guys that approaches like that are there way of letting us know we have an opportunity? I don't know many woman that will ask for a number, but they sure do love to give opportunities to have more than a tiny conversation.
> 
> Oh and to you eggplant, can we think we are horribly fat, but still BHM's?  Is that a plausible compromise?






Oh how I wish I could do that to acctually I am planing on doing it monday at lunch  I hope I don't chicken out again Dx


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

bionic_eggplant said:


> Welll yeah, but not all BHMs think they're BHMs. They just think they're horrible fat guys, and would probably be weirded out if some chick when up to them and said "SUP, you're hawt x3". This site needs to be more mainstream. I am so sick of the fat-hate.
> 
> So, to vent: All of you guys, large and larger, are beautiful, handsome, wonderful, stunning individuals. Please be happy, wherever you may be!



:wubu::wubu::wubu:


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

HDANGEL15 said:


> *
> so a question to the men here would you prefer us womens to just come up to y'all and say CAN I HAVE YOUR NUMBER, you are HOT!!!
> 
> being sized up as a piece of meat in the grocery store or wherever is good enough to de-lurk and spill our true infatuations; however shallow they may be? *



I'd probably be so surprised. Then wonder whether it was all a big wind up. Only later would I beat myself up for not handing it over straight away - I should get it tattooed on my forehead in large friendly letters.
:blush:


----------



## shhtx1970

I wish I had a girl hit on me. Life is never like it seems so enjoy it. I live in Texas so I do not see many FFA here or if I do I do not think they see me but feel luck if you are attracting someone. Most of us just are overlooked.


----------



## bigjmccoy

shhtx1970 said:


> I wish I had a girl hit on me. Life is never like it seems so enjoy it. I live in Texas so I do not see many FFA here or if I do I do not think they see me but feel luck if you are attracting someone. Most of us just are overlooked.



Don't give up sweetie, There is Somebody out there, who will appriciate you for just who you are. That being said, post more pics! From the one I've seen you're cute as hell!


----------



## occowboysfan94

The insecure part of me screams YES! But aother side of me says "be a man and ask her for her number".



HDANGEL15 said:


> *
> so a question to the men here would you prefer us womens to just come up to y'all and say CAN I HAVE YOUR NUMBER, you are HOT!!!*


----------



## escapist

LovesBigMen said:


> I was thinking of asking one of my friends to make me a shirt something like
> 
> BHM+FFA= happiness
> 
> then on the other hand no one knows that I like big guys but I don't care know I think I am going to ask here if she could make me one.
> 
> But then what about the big guys that don't know about BHM and FFA.



Education Time (aka teach them) :happy:

I think most guys know what it means when a girl says, "I like my men on the husky side/with some meat on their bones" or something to that effect. I'm not shy about saying I like little women. I'm not against taller, I just don't notice them as much as I notice the cute little things with the great personalities. I'm just saying, just be fun and let it shine


----------



## escapist

occowboysfan94 said:


> The insecure part of me screams YES! But aother side of me says "be a man and ask her for her number".





HDANGEL15 said:


> *
> so a question to the men here would you prefer us womens to just come up to y'all and say CAN I HAVE YOUR NUMBER, you are HOT!!!*


Fixed your code for you...



*For the guys*

First off, LOL Oh man, "Can I Have Your Number".....

Nothing like putting them on the spot huh? Sure it might work sometimes but ouch. All I know is how stressful it can be to me when women are pressing me for attention. I can just imagine how bad it is for a woman. 

If you are asking for her number I hope its cause you already made plans with her or had a great chat and are making plans to get together later. For those of us with cool phones that do Facebook and stuff its always fun to get the number and go "Oh, let me add you to my facebook"....pull out your iPod,iPAD, whatever you have, iPhone, and start to enter it...works the same with numbers. It can be fun because it can be a focal point for adventure, especially if you have cool pics on your page of places you go, and people you meat. Don't be afraid to add your new friend to the album of people you do fun things with.

I've posted here before about Number Game. Vegas doesn't function like a lot of small towns I've lived in. No small coffee shops were people hang out and chat with strangers, so I had to get creative and learn to flirt and have fun with everyone. One day all my friends seem to be busy so I decided to go number collecting and see who I was going to have fun with that night. In just a few hours I had quite a few numbers. It wasn't nearly as hard as I thought it would be when your really just wanting to get out and have some fun. If you have any type of Vibe or chemistry its pretty easy to "get a number", if you have something real to do.

Final Note, if you pull the trigger to early your gonna get funny looks no matter what. If she gives you the once over you could just reassure her your only going to call her 1000 times by Friday or whatever day of the week. You can blow off a lot of pressure you or her might be feeling by just being you, and having fun with the stressful parts 

- Anyways, just some idea's in case anybody has ever struggled with this like I have. I think it was really just harder in my head, and easy once I forced myself to get out there and try it.


----------



## JenFromOC

After my husband finally leaves, I've decided that I can't wait to start looking. My criteria will be simple. All you have to do is pretend like you can stomach being in the same room with me....he can't even pretend LOL. Other than that, everything is a bonus.


----------



## LovesBigMen

escapist said:


> Education Time (aka teach them) :happy:
> 
> I think most guys know what it means when a girl says, "I like my men on the husky side/with some meat on their bones" or something to that effect. I'm not shy about saying I like little women. I'm not against taller, I just don't notice them as much as I notice the cute little things with the great personalities. I'm just saying, just be fun and let it shine



Ah well I guess I will 
I shall have fun and let it shine


----------



## WillSpark

JenFromOC said:


> After my husband finally leaves, I've decided that I can't wait to start looking. My criteria will be simple. All you have to do is pretend like you can stomach being in the same room with me....he can't even pretend LOL. Other than that, everything is a bonus.



Well, first, I'm so sorry.

And second, since I'm sure you don't want to dwell on it, welcome back to the rat race.


----------



## djudex

JenFromOC said:


> After my husband finally leaves, I've decided that I can't wait to start looking. My criteria will be simple. All you have to do is pretend like you can stomach being in the same room with me....he can't even pretend LOL. Other than that, everything is a bonus.



I'm pretty sure I can pretend that. Heck I can probably even go so far as to actually enjoy your presence for real!


----------



## MasterShake

Still single, still looking.

WHAT DO I HAVE TO DO TO GET THE SINGLE FFAS HERE TO MOVE TO KANSAS CITY?!!


----------



## BigIzzy

HDANGEL15 said:


> *
> so a question to the men here would you prefer us womens to just come up to y'all and say CAN I HAVE YOUR NUMBER, you are HOT!!!
> 
> being sized up as a piece of meat in the grocery store or wherever is good enough to de-lurk and spill our true infatuations; however shallow they may be? *



ok ladies, (I know this has essentially been said already, but will that stop me? nope) how many girls do you know that just go around talking about their innermost infatuations with guys. By that I mean, how many woman do you know that are totally and completely ok, and ready, at any time, to just walk up to a guy and tell him you're really into him, think he's hot, and want to give him your number and want him to ask you out? Hmmmm? I doubt anybody will say most of the women they've met. If you ladies haven't noticed, most guys walking around this earth aren't super-confident dudes with no feelings or fears of anything. I honestly doubt women have spent centuries fighting for equality, just to expect men to just do all the work in getting a relationship started. 

P.S. And if it took men a century or more to recognize and act on womens sufferage? How long do you expect it to take for men to readily pick up and act on all ya'lls sudtle hints and such.

P.S.2. Oh, and , single and sooooooo deffinately looking!


----------



## Zowie

But it's wishful thinking on both sides, no? You wish we could cut the flirting crap and get on with it, we wished we had enough confidence to march up to someone and say that you're into him.
However. It does allow for being able to run away when one party is interested and the other is not, it'd be a bit weird if the first intereactions you had were, "Sup, ur Hawt" "No, go away." The way everyone puts this is that they'd like to receive ANYONE's number, but that's not the case, is it? I mean, I can safely say that there are only a select few I'd want to ask, or receive attention from.


----------



## escapist

bionic_eggplant said:


> But it's wishful thinking on both sides, no? You wish we could cut the flirting crap and get on with it, we wished we had enough confidence to march up to someone and say that you're into him.
> However. It does allow for being able to run away when one party is interested and the other is not, it'd be a bit weird if the first intereactions you had were, "Sup, ur Hawt" "No, go away." The way everyone puts this is that they'd like to receive ANYONE's number, but that's not the case, is it? I mean, I can safely say that there are only a select few I'd want to ask, or receive attention from.



Yeah, thats why I prefer to be "naturally screening". After all if you ask me thats what flirting really is. Your just seeing if the person is the kind of person you actually like enough to find out more from.


----------



## Zowie

escapist said:


> Yeah, thats why I prefer to be "naturally screening". After all if you ask me thats what flirting really is. Your just seeing if the person is the kind of person you actually like enough to find out more from.



I know I'm in the wrong thread, but IC that I totally see you as the wise man of dating. Gandalf maybe?


----------



## ~da rev~

I'm married too my work.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

definitely single . . . but not really looking at the moment, because I ran across someone super duper interesting . . . she's like Magic. The Harry Potter type of magic.


----------



## Nutty

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> definitely single . . . but not really looking at the moment, because I ran across someone super duper interesting . . . she's like Magic. The Harry Potter type of magic.



Thats good magic.


----------



## Paquito

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> definitely single . . . but not really looking at the moment, because I ran across someone super duper interesting . . . she's like Magic. The Harry Potter type of magic.



I think that confession belongs in the Geek love thread. 

Seriously though, hope it goes well!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

free2beme04 said:


> I think that confession belongs in the Geek love thread.
> 
> Seriously though, hope it goes well!



hahaha, I didn't think about that, but I think you're right.


----------



## escapist

bionic_eggplant said:


> I know I'm in the wrong thread, but IC that I totally see you as the wise man of dating. Gandalf maybe?



LOL Wise man? Is that what happens to the man who isn't afraid of lookin-all-a-fool in an effort to learn from his experience? Maybe, but it really had nothing to do with why I did all of it. I just realized I had nothing to loose and everything to gain. What really put me on that path was when I heard another guy posed the question of: "If said to you, all you had to do was fail at 250 attempts on creating attraction to having amazing success, would you do it"? My personal answer to that was, HELL YEAH! I'm just happy that it took a lot less than 250 times.

I guess the logic just made a lot of sense to me. If you wanna be good at something first learn how to be really bad, because its easy to be bad and you can only go up from there. I know I was like that with computers. I used to blow up the systems at my Fathers company every day, his only rule was they have to working by opening. Sometimes I was up till 6am when people were coming into the office doing restores because I screwed them up so bad. About 3 years later I got offered a job as a Systems Administrator because I knew how to fix computers and make them work so well.

Oh and thanks for the complement, however I think I'll skip the gray robes and pointy hat and go for a nice leather coat and some sunglasses


----------



## FFAKAT

still looking for 500+l+b SSBHM/Feedee to make huge and fall in love with. I have had a rash of "roleplayers" respond to me..which sucks. But looking for the real deal. 500+++lbs and gaining and not into tall men over 6'...just me
I'm attractive and very real FFA/Feeder. SO please send a private message if thats you!


----------



## HDANGEL15

FFAKAT said:


> still looking for 500+l+b SSBHM/Feedee to make huge and fall in love with. I have had a rash of "roleplayers" respond to me..which sucks. But looking for the real deal. 500+++lbs and gaining and not into tall men over 6'...just me
> I'm attractive and very real FFA/Feeder. SO please send a private message if thats you!




*
no, really...*role players*.... shocking 



*


----------



## chicken legs

FFAKAT said:


> still looking for 500+l+b SSBHM/Feedee to make huge and fall in love with. I have had a rash of "roleplayers" respond to me..which sucks. But looking for the real deal. 500+++lbs and gaining and not into tall men over 6'...just me
> I'm attractive and very real FFA/Feeder. SO please send a private message if thats you!



If you already have a boyfriend, then are you not just role playing yourself? Or are you free now?


----------



## FrankWhite333

Where are all the FFA's in the NYC metro area? I'm single, I'm here, I'm looking, and I'm ready...


----------



## kayes22

painfully single & looking. where are you??


----------



## theronin23

theronin23 said:


> Yeah lemme update.
> 
> I'm officially single, and official looking. Ladies, get at me  LOL



Uh, maybe not. ACTUALLY...this was VERY premature. So premature in fact that a rather large announcement may follow in the coming months.


----------



## ~da rev~

Hopefully the FFA's will be more plentiful in Texas.


----------



## Zowie

theronin23 said:


> Uh, maybe not. ACTUALLY...this was VERY premature. So premature in fact that a rather large announcement may follow in the coming months.



Oh, congradulations!


I'd have to say, I've met someone pretty amazing lately as well, and it's making me ridiculously happy.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

bionic_eggplant said:


> Oh, congradulations!
> 
> 
> I'd have to say, I've met someone pretty amazing lately as well, and it's making me ridiculously happy.



What's with everyone meeting all these amazing people? I mean, I have as well, it's just so random.


----------



## Paquito

Why must you all be meeting amazing people? It's detracting from the amazing people pool, making it more difficult for me.


----------



## veil

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> definitely single . . . but not really looking at the moment, because I ran across someone super duper interesting . . . she's like Magic. The Harry Potter type of magic.




ah, you finally learned the "accio pulchra" spell?


----------



## Tad

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> What's with everyone meeting all these amazing people? I mean, I have as well, it's just so random.



It is Spring and love is in the air?


----------



## LovesBigMen

I think its great that a bunch of people are meeting amazing people
I gotta say I am talking to an uberawesome person right know


----------



## Zowie

LovesBigMen said:


> I think its great that a bunch of people are meeting amazing people
> I gotta say I am talking to an uberawesome person right know



Dun dun dun, you haven't been here long enough to go not-single. A customary month of flirting is required.
I'm kidding, that's really great.
March Hares, the bunch of us.


----------



## LovesBigMen

bionic_eggplant said:


> Dun dun dun, you haven't been here long enough to go not-single. A customary month of flirting is required.
> I'm kidding, that's really great.
> March Hares, the bunch of us.




Haha oh my gosh I was reading and was really there is a customary to flirt a month.
Thank you very much  
and March Hares YAY!


----------



## extra_fat_guy

Single for little over a year now. I am actually better off single.


----------



## Tyrael

lets just say congrats for who found some1


----------



## tekkers

been single for a while but i think the more you look the less you find, life has a funny way of showing you love. so looking but not really looking if that makes sense:doh:


----------



## occowboysfan94

Hey Jen that's not a problem as long as there is a football or basketball game on I can pretend, hell if you stand next to the tv I can even pretend to listen to every word you say.




JenFromOC said:


> After my husband finally leaves, I've decided that I can't wait to start looking. My criteria will be simple. All you have to do is pretend like you can stomach being in the same room with me....he can't even pretend LOL. Other than that, everything is a bonus.


----------



## Lamia

Very Attached and been that way for 11 years and hopefully forever. He can't escape my love....RAWR!!!:wubu:


----------



## DreamyInToronto

I have posted in this thread before and sadly, I was single then and I am still single now.


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

Quick - Call the Mounties - They always find their man


----------



## BeautifulBigD

Very much attached. It's sounds incredibly corny, but I never thought I could be so in love.


----------



## veil

occowboysfan94 said:


> Hey Jen that's not a problem as long as there is a football or basketball game on I can pretend, hell if you stand next to the tv I can even pretend to listen to every word you say.



haha, wow, "hey, i can ignore you better than your husband can!"


----------



## FrankWhite333

:doh: looking very hard


----------



## LovesBigMen

Well I am Single, I think I thought way to quickly haha on my other reply on here,Eh oh wells a friend was made. But I am not looking I think I will just give compliments make friends. Cause anything to serious I am not ready for online I am to young hehe. 

Well have a great day everyone :happy:


----------



## JenFromOC

Unattached....


----------



## Cellphone111

Definitely looking, now more than when I was a little younger. To the point where I'd like to start a family but... it starts at the start so have to find a good woman first.


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

Ooopsies -


----------



## TraciJo67

I'm pretty sure that there's a sizeable contingent here who are both attached AND looking


----------



## rellis10

I'm kinda looking.

I'm not attached but i'v always found it hard to put myself out there. I'm a shy guy so i dont really approach those i like. The fear of rejection puts me off majorly.


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

still looking for love in all the wrong places


----------



## gobettiepurple

*I am not attached, but I am not sure if I am actively or passively looking . . . or if I am really looking at all.

Its very complicated, isn't it, being unattached? I wonder if it is more or less complicated than being attached? One would say that I relationship would obviously be more complicated, but its not like when you are attached you have to wonder who you can depend on, because you are supposed to be able to depend on your significant other . . . 

But I digress as I always do . . . *


----------



## likeitmatters

single by choice and not looking or wanting at this point. I have high standards and one of my standards is not to date a man who has had more sex than me. I have been with three men in 12 years and counting.

besides love is fleeting and too many demands and few rewards.

:happy:


----------



## LovesBigMen

rellis10 said:


> I'm kinda looking.
> 
> I'm not attached but i'v always found it hard to put myself out there. I'm a shy guy so i dont really approach those i like. The fear of rejection puts me off majorly.



Well I have learned that at some point you have to put your self out there even though the chance of rejection is always there, They'll always be the chance of being accepted. Also there are many women who can't put them selves out there, but at some point we all have to put our selves out there or we will just always be asking our selves " What if?" :happy:



gobettiepurple said:


> *I am not attached, but I am not sure if I am actively or passively looking . . . or if I am really looking at all.
> 
> Its very complicated, isn't it, being unattached? I wonder if it is more or less complicated than being attached? One would say that I relationship would obviously be more complicated, but its not like when you are attached you have to wonder who you can depend on, because you are supposed to be able to depend on your significant other . . .
> 
> But I digress as I always do . . . *



And you always put things very very well in word. This is awesome haha.


----------



## MaybeX

Still unattached and looking, despite various online dating services. Think I've found yet another platonic friend. :doh:


----------



## Maeora

orinoco said:


> uummmm, is there no middle category? i would have to say neither at this point.



I'm in the same boat


----------



## BigChaz

I'm looking. I want a girlfriend pretty bad, I am tired of being single. I've started making a few friends here in this new city so hopefully that leads to some female interaction soon!


----------



## Kazak

JenFromOC said:


> Unattached....



really? is this good or bad? i, my self, am unattached and find it to a bad thing. my arms have no one to hold and therefore are very lonely.


----------



## JenFromOC

Kazak said:


> really? is this good or bad? i, my self, am unattached and find it to a bad thing. my arms have no one to hold and therefore are very lonely.



Well, right now it's cool LOL...and after my experience at the bar last night, I'm gonna say unattached is the way to go. 

*reminds self that will be the first and last time someone can ever buy me a drink*


----------



## Stevenz1inoc

JenFromOC said:


> Well, right now it's cool LOL...and after my experience at the bar last night, I'm gonna say unattached is the way to go.
> 
> *reminds self that will be the first and last time someone can ever buy me a drink*



Oooh what happened? I missed all the fun at Patricks.....


----------



## WillSpark

I decided awhile ago that I wasn't looking until I get out to Jersey for school come September, but after that, all bets are off.


----------



## 0nlnn

Alas, I am still looking...*sigh* Where, oh where, could she be? Maybe hiding under a rock or something... I should start picking up more rocks. *nods*


----------



## KotR

Been away from the site for a while, and just kinda came back on a random whim. Since my last post, I did manage to hook up with a girl for a few weeks, but inevitably I feel like I got played based on the fact she knew I was a virgin and my luck with the opposite sex had been shitty.

Overall, I don't regret giving up my v-card, but it has had me strongly reconsidering the possibility I'm compatible with anyone anymore. I've gotten used to being alone. I do things that I can do when alone. Feeling obligated to keep in touch with someone every day, multiple times a day, is just borderline annoying given my developed habits and uneventful life. I figure if someone is ever gonna wind up in my life, they're gonna have to be patient. I have no doubt I'd appreciate them being around, but the moment I start feeling controlled or smothered, that's when my lone wolf reflex kicks in and I start distancing myself.

Don't think any of the 4 girls I've dated over the years have come to understand this. Plus I hate the whole, "What are you thinking?" question. Sometimes... I don't think... at all. I just space out because sometimes I think way too much. :x


----------



## BigChaz

KotR said:


> Been away from the site for a while, and just kinda came back on a random whim. Since my last post, I did manage to hook up with a girl for a few weeks, but inevitably I feel like I got played based on the fact she knew I was a virgin and my luck with the opposite sex had been shitty.
> 
> Overall, I don't regret giving up my v-card, but it has had me strongly reconsidering the possibility I'm compatible with anyone anymore. I've gotten used to being alone. I do things that I can do when alone. Feeling obligated to keep in touch with someone every day, multiple times a day, is just borderline annoying given my developed habits and uneventful life. I figure if someone is ever gonna wind up in my life, they're gonna have to be patient. I have no doubt I'd appreciate them being around, but the moment I start feeling controlled or smothered, that's when my lone wolf reflex kicks in and I start distancing myself.
> 
> Don't think any of the 4 girls I've dated over the years have come to understand this. Plus I hate the whole, "What are you thinking?" question. Sometimes... I don't think... at all. I just space out because sometimes I think way too much. :x



Well I feel sad reading your post because it's almost like you are trying to vindicate yourself for being single...which sucks.

But damn I hate the "What are you thinking?" question. I never, ever, ever give a straight answer to that question. Oh god I hate that question. It's the dumbest question ever. I can just be sitting there watching TV and then my GF of the time will be like "So, what are you thinking?" and for all I know she is referencing something we talked about 9 days ago. Who the fuck knows. Here are some of my standard responses:

1) "I wonder how snails keep their shells from getting dirty"

2) "How do clowns drive in those big shoes?"

3) "Is it possible to chase your own shadow and catch it?"

4) "What does Bob Saggat dream about?"

5) "Who figured out you can brew delicious coffee from beans shit out by weasels?"


----------



## Wanderer

BigChaz said:


> Well I feel sad reading your post because it's almost like you are trying to vindicate yourself for being single...which sucks.
> 
> But damn I hate the "What are you thinking?" question. I never, ever, ever give a straight answer to that question. Oh god I hate that question. It's the dumbest question ever. I can just be sitting there watching TV and then my GF of the time will be like "So, what are you thinking?" and for all I know she is referencing something we talked about 9 days ago. Who the fuck knows. Here are some of my standard responses:
> 
> 1) "I wonder how snails keep their shells from getting dirty"
> 
> 2) "How do clowns drive in those big shoes?"
> 
> 3) "Is it possible to chase your own shadow and catch it?"
> 
> 4) "What does Bob Saggat dream about?"
> 
> 5) "Who figured out you can brew delicious coffee from beans shit out by weasels?"



For me, the best answer would have to be, "How great it is to be here with you right now".

I hope I get to say it someday...


----------



## KotR

BigChaz said:


> Well I feel sad reading your post because it's almost like you are trying to vindicate yourself for being single...which sucks.



I won't deny there's some element of family pressure on my end implying a lesser person for not having hooked up with someone by now. My two older sisters are married, oldest with 2 kids and next with 1. Younger sister just found out she's pregnant, so it's probably safe to assume she's gonna wind up getting hitched soon there.

Then there's me. :/


----------



## BigChaz

This thread isn't getting depressing at all


----------



## veil

BigChaz said:


> Well I feel sad reading your post because it's almost like you are trying to vindicate yourself for being single...which sucks.
> 
> But damn I hate the "What are you thinking?" question. I never, ever, ever give a straight answer to that question. Oh god I hate that question. It's the dumbest question ever. I can just be sitting there watching TV and then my GF of the time will be like "So, what are you thinking?" and for all I know she is referencing something we talked about 9 days ago. Who the fuck knows. Here are some of my standard responses:
> 
> 1) "I wonder how snails keep their shells from getting dirty"
> 
> 2) "How do clowns drive in those big shoes?"
> 
> 3) "Is it possible to chase your own shadow and catch it?"
> 
> 4) "What does Bob Saggat dream about?"
> 
> 5) "Who figured out you can brew delicious coffee from beans shit out by weasels?"



personally, i say that to my boyfriend because i'm genuinely curious if he's thinking or feeling something. i find i do it a lot i'm feeling disconnected, or he's feeling distant, and he does it if i seem off or distant. 

admittedly, there are some very neurotic people who need a lot of reassurance, but honestly... what's so hard about giving it to them if they're special to you? i cherish the fact my boyfriend is still a bit nervous about us, his first relationship near thirty, because it makes him thoughtful and treat me like i'm special, so i don't mind reassuring him about stuff and making sure he's feeling safe and secure.

i dunno, i think as i'm getting older i'm getting more forgiving of neurosis (in moderation...) because i know it comes from a place of real fear/insecurity, and frankly, there's usually a flipside that makes the person special in a particular way. it's just finding the right balance of those sides in another person, and it'll be different for everyone. 

and for some of the other posters... get to know yourself better, especially the things that genuinely give you purpose and happiness. it doesn't always make relationships happen, but it helps make life richer, and you more interesting, attractive and happier.


----------



## BigChaz

veil said:


> personally, i say that to my boyfriend because i'm genuinely curious if he's thinking or feeling something. i find i do it a lot i'm feeling disconnected, or he's feeling distant, and he does it if i seem off or distant.
> 
> admittedly, there are some very neurotic people who need a lot of reassurance, but honestly... what's so hard about giving it to them if they're special to you? i cherish the fact my boyfriend is still a bit nervous about us, his first relationship near thirty, because it makes him thoughtful and treat me like i'm special, so i don't mind reassuring him about stuff and making sure he's feeling safe and secure.
> 
> i dunno, i think as i'm getting older i'm getting more forgiving of neurosis (in moderation...) because i know it comes from a place of real fear/insecurity, and frankly, there's usually a flipside that makes the person special in a particular way. it's just finding the right balance of those sides in another person, and it'll be different for everyone.
> 
> and for some of the other posters... get to know yourself better, especially the things that genuinely give you purpose and happiness. it doesn't always make relationships happen, but it helps make life richer, and you more interesting, attractive and happier.



It's not the fact that they are asking the question that sucks, it's the question itself. It's a fundamental difference between guys and girls.

That question has trapped me so many times and placed me into a world of shit. 
Her: "What are you thinking about?" 
Me: "Planning my schedule for tomorrow." 
Her: "Oh, so...I guess we are done with our earlier conversation then? Fine."
Me: "What?"

I don't speak for all guys obviously, but I tend to not dwell on things. So what I am thinking now is almost certainly not even close to what I was thinking about 10,20,30 minutes ago. When you ask your boyfriend that question are you asking him at the time he should be feeling/thinking about what you want the answer for? That's cool, there is no problem with that. It's the randomly popped version of that question that blows!


----------



## Sasquatch!

I second Chaz on the "random answer" strategy. It's by far the easiest, and diffuses any potential ill-feeling if funny enough.


----------



## Joe944

I HATE being asked that question, especially when it gets asked over and over. If you are so insecure/afraid of the relationship then why wouldn't you ask a more specific question rather then that vague POS question that means absolutely nothing? 

I don't get mad outwardly when I get asked that, but I will turn into a total smartass and pretty much do what Chaz does.


----------



## Melian

"What are you thinking?"

Sometimes I ask my husband this question, but I'm never trying to get a specific answer out of him. I'll ask if he's sitting there, staring blankly with a weird look on his face, and he usually has a great answer, like "goat porn" or something. LOL. He actually likes to be asked.


----------



## HDANGEL15

Melian said:


> "What are you thinking?"
> 
> Sometimes I ask my husband this question, but I'm never trying to get a specific answer out of him. I'll ask if he's sitting there, staring blankly with a weird look on his face, and he usually has a great answer, like "goat porn" or something. LOL. He actually likes to be asked.



*LMAO....have you ever posted a random photo of the two of you...i have to admit I am pretty curious what he looks like..........*


----------



## escapist

HDANGEL15 said:


> *LMAO....have you ever posted a random photo of the two of you...i have to admit I am pretty curious what he looks like..........*



I'll just say this....he wasn't what I expected....and yet I'm not 100% sure why that is. I guess I just thought he would be bigger.


----------



## Melian

HDANGEL15 said:


> *LMAO....have you ever posted a random photo of the two of you...i have to admit I am pretty curious what he looks like..........*



Nah, I don't post pics of him - he wouldn't appreciate it. However, he doesn't care if he's visible in pics that are sent privately to people, so I can pass one along to you later (don't have one here at work).



escapist said:


> I'll just say this....he wasn't what I expected....and yet I'm not 100% sure why that is. I guess I just thought he would be bigger.



LOL. Well he's half of you, but still sufficient  If he gained 50 lbs it would be fucking awesome, but 6'4/250ish gets the job done.


----------



## WillSpark

Bump.

I am currently single and not looking. I'll be moving out to New Jersey soon for school and am waiting to start a relationship until I'm there, because I want a strong connection and not just a summer fling.


----------



## extra_fat_guy

WillSpark said:


> Bump.
> 
> I am currently single and not looking. I'll be moving out to New Jersey soon for school and am waiting to start a relationship until I'm there, because I want a strong connection and not just a summer fling.



I am single, and I am looking for a summer fling. To busy when August starts, or I will be if I get a coaching and teaching job.


----------



## BigChaz

extra_fat_guy said:


> I am single, and I am looking for a summer fling. To busy when August starts, or I will be if I get a coaching and teaching job.



You and WillSpark should fuck. I can feel the chemistry in the air


----------



## Paquito

CAN....YOU FEEEELLLLL....THE LOVE....TONIGHT...

Boom City.


----------



## extra_fat_guy

BigChaz said:


> You and WillSpark should fuck. I can feel the chemistry in the air



I want a woman not a reptile.


----------



## Zowie




----------



## Paquito

bionic_eggplant said:


>



Outstanding.


----------



## extra_fat_guy

I wouldn't do a female reptile either.


----------



## Sasquatch!

extra_fat_guy said:


> I wouldn't do a female reptile either.


That pretty much rules out a huge proportion of the females out there, who're venemous and cold-blooded.


----------



## extra_fat_guy

Sasquatch! said:


> That pretty much rules out a huge proportion of the females out there, who're venemous and cold-blooded.



Well I have already had a venemous and cold blooded one, so maybe I can find one that isn't like that.


----------



## Paquito

extra_fat_guy said:


> I wouldn't do a female reptile either.



It's a summer fling, don't be so picky.


----------



## extra_fat_guy

Paquito said:


> It's a summer fling, don't be so picky.



Not being picky got me in trouble before.


----------



## Zowie

extra_fat_guy said:


> Well I have already had a venemous and cold blooded one, so maybe I can find one that isn't like that.








I hear lions are warm blooded.


----------



## Paquito

bionic_eggplant said:


> I hear lions are warm blooded.



I feel so sexy right now. But he does want a woman, so looks like your avatar is the best match out of all of us.

GET IT GURLFRIEND.


----------



## Zowie

Paquito said:


> I feel so sexy right now. But he does want a woman, so looks like your avatar is the best match out of all of us.
> 
> GET IT GURLFRIEND.



I was taken for being male by Happyface. I'm not so sure about my level of womanness.


----------



## JenFromOC

Sasquatch! said:


> That pretty much rules out a huge proportion of the females out there, who're venemous and cold-blooded.



You know, you're very right about this. Men beware!


----------



## JenFromOC

extra_fat_guy said:


> I am single, and I am looking for a summer fling. To busy when August starts, or I will be if I get a coaching and teaching job.



So, let me get this straight....if you meet someone you like over the summer, you're just going to break up with them if you get a teaching job? Come on now, EFG.


----------



## extra_fat_guy

extra_fat_guy said:


> I am single, and I am looking for a summer fling. To busy when August starts, or I will be if I get a coaching and teaching job.



I was actually joking when I posted that. The people on here that truely know me know I wouldn't just have a fling. I was going to say that early until it turned into having flings with different animals. lol. :doh:


----------



## chicken legs

extra_fat_guy said:


> I wouldn't do a female reptile either.



I donno...


----------



## extra_fat_guy

chicken legs said:


> I donno...



Ok maybe if she was hot, and didn't take her human face off.


----------



## extra_fat_guy

JenFromOC said:


> So, let me get this straight....if you meet someone you like over the summer, you're just going to break up with them if you get a teaching job? Come on now, EFG.



Only if she doesn't like going to my football games.


----------



## escapist

extra_fat_guy said:


> Ok maybe if she was hot, and didn't take her human face off.



Yeah I told her to post the V alien I have the hots for....Anna from the new series:




I totally have a crush on that little lizard....of course she eats you after you mate with her though. I guess it has its downside.


----------



## chicken legs

extra_fat_guy said:


> Ok maybe if she was hot, and didn't take her human face off.



hehehe...just make sure you practice extra safe sex


----------



## escapist

chicken legs said:


> hehehe...just make sure you practice extra safe sex



WTF Babe, I thought you said those pics were only for personal use when you took them last night!  :blush: :happy:


----------



## extra_fat_guy

chicken legs said:


> hehehe...just make sure you practice extra safe sex



Well I do believe in being safe, but not that safe.


----------



## WillSpark

V is a great show. Both the old series and the new one independant of each other.


----------



## Blackjack

escapist said:


> Yeah I told her to post the V alien I have the hots for....Anna from the new series:
> 
> I totally have a crush on that little lizard....of course she eats you after you mate with her though. I guess it has its downside.



Oh god, Morena Baccarin. If you have a crush on her in _V_, you should check her out in _Firefly_.


----------



## Bearsy

Yes! Morena in Firefly!


----------



## escapist

Blackjack said:


> Oh god, Morena Baccarin. If you have a crush on her in _V_, you should check her out in _Firefly_.



Oh trust me I did, and in Stargate


----------



## escapist

WillSpark said:


> V is a great show. Both the old series and the new one independant of each other.



I hate to say it, but yep I agree.


----------



## Melian

chicken legs said:


> I donno...



I might fuck a reptile...


----------



## KittyKitten

I'm a natural flirt but I am attached.


----------



## indy500tchr

Haven't been attached in over 2 years and am looking for my "other half".


----------



## KittyKitten

bionic_eggplant said:


> I was taken for being male by Happyface. I'm not so sure about my level of womanness.



Hush your mouth girl, that was before I saw your profile. You are a sexy woman :happy:


----------



## Gyrene

happyface83 said:


> Hush your mouth girl, that was before I saw your profile. You are a sexy woman :happy:



I'll second that emotion!


----------



## IszyStone

Not attached.


----------



## LovesBigMen

Not looking 

Yup

not sure what face to put so wont heh.


----------



## mrfantasy90

....Single


----------



## SailorCupcake

I'm single and looking! Any takers?


----------



## Boris_the_Spider

Single, looking, bored of it.


----------



## taobear

SailorCupcake said:


> I'm single and looking! Any takers?



where You at girl?


----------



## SailorCupcake

taobear said:


> where You at girl?



I'm dowwwwn in the Southern US haha


----------



## escapist

SailorCupcake said:


> I'm dowwwwn in the Southern US haha



lol aaaaaaaaaaaannnnnd 1/2 the BHM's start packing their bags :wubu: :happy:


----------



## taobear

escapist said:


> lol aaaaaaaaaaaannnnnd 1/2 the BHM's start packing their bags :wubu: :happy:



You got that right.


----------



## occowboysfan94

SailorCupcake said:


> I'm dowwwwn in the Southern US haha



:smitten:WOW! I love going down south.


----------



## MasterShake

SailorCupcake said:


> I'm single and looking! Any takers?


lol, enjoy the incoming attention! 

(If only you were close to Kansas City!)


----------



## chicken legs

SailorCupcake said:


> I'm dowwwwn in the Southern US haha



I think BigChaz has the the home court advantage on this...


----------



## Paquito

Not attached. Not looking. Not ok with the looks of sympathy when I say I'm single.


----------



## escapist

Paquito said:


> Not attached. Not looking. Not ok with the looks of sympathy when I say I'm single.



I know it sounds funny but sometimes the time when you find someone the fastest and easiest.


----------



## chicken legs

Paquito said:


> Not attached. Not looking. Not ok with the looks of sympathy when I say I'm single.



Just tell them you are harnessing your chi..


----------



## IszyStone

Paquito said:


> Not attached. Not looking. Not ok with the looks of sympathy when I say I'm single.



Yay!!!! Single happy people!!!


----------



## veil

chicken legs said:


> Just tell them you are harnessing your chi..




i harness my chi, like, five times a day. i guess really miss my boyfriend!
http://sadtrombone.com/


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

veil said:


> i harness my chi, like, five times a day. i guess really miss my boyfriend!
> http://sadtrombone.com/



. . . I'm pretty much an innocent soul, but if you're referring to what i think you were referring to . . . :wubu:


----------



## Paquito

IszyStone said:


> Yay!!!! Single happy people!!!



HIGH FIVE

Like it's not a death sentence, assholes. I'm like Jason Derulo, I'm riding solo _and _ I always sing my name, instead of just saying it like a normal person.


----------



## MasterShake

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> . . . I'm pretty much an innocent soul, but if you're referring to what i think you were referring to . . . :wubu:


You love band camp too?


----------



## djudex

I need someone on days like today. I'd kill a puppy for a shoulder rub.


----------



## taobear

Just a shoulder rub? You sound like me. I'm that way with hugs.


----------



## Zowie

djudex said:


> I need someone on days like today. I'd kill a puppy for a shoulder rub.



Eh, my friend had one of those head massagers that look like a whisk if someone cut all the wires in the middle. Honestly, that thing is better than... well, anything. It's the new love of my life.


----------



## JenFromOC

djudex said:


> I need someone on days like today. I'd kill a puppy for a shoulder rub.



Yeah, I think I'd kill a puppy for a hug at this point....


----------



## djudex

JenFromOC said:


> Yeah, I think I'd kill a puppy for a hug at this point....



I'll hug you, you rub my shoulders and we'll save two puppies! :happy:


----------



## BigChaz

chicken legs said:


> I think BigChaz has the the home court advantage on this...



<_<


>_>


----------



## LovesBigMen

Paquito said:


> HIGH FIVE
> 
> Like it's not a death sentence, assholes. I'm like Jason Derulo, I'm riding solo _and _ I always sing my name, instead of just saying it like a normal person.



Haha sing your name nice.
And hells yeah being solo is the best.
WOOT WOOT!!!!!



MasterShake said:


> You love band camp too?



Haha what does that have anything to do with band camp xD.


----------



## JenFromOC

MasterShake said:


> You love band camp too?



I swear, the kids in band were the horniest motherfuckers I've ever met....band camp was like an orgy. I only liked the fat tuba player, but that was a challenge.


----------



## veil

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> . . . I'm pretty much an innocent soul, but if you're referring to what i think you were referring to . . . :wubu:



awww, you're right, i am referring to emitting hearts from my scalp. you got me this time!



djudex said:


> I need someone on days like today. I'd kill a puppy for a shoulder rub.



yeah. honesty it's little stuff like this that makes one really lonely... or maybe it's just me.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

JenFromOC said:


> I swear, the kids in band were the horniest motherfuckers I've ever met....band camp was like an orgy. I only liked the fat tuba player, but that was a challenge.



I was in band, and then I studied music in college. Does that make me even extra super horny? 

I was a fat drummer. And yes, orgies a plenty.


----------



## JenFromOC

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I was in band, and then I studied music in college. Does that make me even extra super horny?
> 
> I was a fat drummer. And yes, orgies a plenty.



LOL @ fat drummer. Yes, I suppose you are extra super horny....


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

JenFromOC said:


> LOL @ fat drummer. Yes, I suppose you are extra super horny....



For you . . .


----------



## LovesBigMen

JenFromOC said:


> I swear, the kids in band were the horniest motherfuckers I've ever met....band camp was like an orgy. I only liked the fat tuba player, but that was a challenge.



I had a crush on the tuba player to he was hefty later he came out as gay hehe oh well he has a nice bf.xD.
But damn why and he bakes and cooks a bunch of different foods we are friends. Just damn haha oh well.

And heck yes my gosh most of the people in there more dated each other.(and probably had sex) not many people in my band though so not much to choose from so I didn't choose anyone haha. And band wasn't the horniest group so was choir and orchestra there drama didnt show as much as bands haha theres was more of a background drama. Oh look I am rambling sorry.

But yeah horny horny horny I am not taking music in college maybe if I have to haha.:happy:


----------



## taobear

~da rev~ said:


> Hopefully the FFA's will be more plentiful in Texas.



Sorry dude


----------



## michiganbhm

Single/looking, Bleh :blush: lol


----------



## Kazak

JenFromOC said:


> Yeah, I think I'd kill a puppy for a hug at this point....



save the puppies, call me and i'll come give you a hug... wait, you can't call me, you don't have my number.


----------



## theronin23

I'm back! 

And unfortunately my first post back is to relay that I am once again single. 

BUT, That means get at me ladies!


----------



## youngstud925

Single and looking in Orange County California. Any single ladies out there??


----------



## JenFromOC

youngstud925 said:


> Single and looking in Orange County California. Any single ladies out there??



Possibly...


----------



## BigChaz

youngstud925 said:


> Single and looking in Orange County California. Any single ladies out there??



How studly are you? This is really important.


----------



## Paquito

BigChaz said:


> How studly are you? This is really important.



On a scale from 1 to 10, he's at a 925.


----------



## BigChaz

Paquito said:


> On a scale from 1 to 10, he's at a 925.



If I didn't like big boobies and asses so much I'd fall for him myself.


----------



## guy2814

single and looking for this big guy lol


----------



## chicken legs

Paquito said:


> On a scale from 1 to 10, he's at a 925.



........pounds?


----------



## theronin23

chicken legs said:


> ........pounds?



<insert joke about a....different site here.>


----------



## JelloPrincess

Single... and searching I guess?


----------



## project219

JelloPrincess said:


> Single... and searching I guess?



That's exactly how I am, I assume I'm searching but I'm not really ACTIVELY and going out of my searching.


----------



## JelloPrincess

well I never actively do something...oh that was a bad joke about myself....I need to reduce the cheeseyness in my jokes


----------



## rellis10

JelloPrincess said:


> well I never actively do something...oh that was a bad joke about myself....I need to reduce the cheeseyness in my jokes



Nooooo, cheesyness is good. It makes my jokes seem normal


----------



## spiritangel

I am single, hmm not sure about the looking havent actually actively been seeking to find anyone at pressent just hoping for a happy accident lol


----------



## DitzyBrunette

Single for 2 1/2 years now. If I meet men on a dating site they turn out to be liars or just looking for sex. If I meet men casually by accident on MySpace or some other site like that and they eventually say they want to meet, they drag their feet about it and I have no patience for that. Put up or shut up. If I meet men irl around here, they're not my type because this city is full of ghetto losers or wannabe ghetto losers (Ebonics, "yo ma wats up" nonsense, pants hanging down their ass, hanging out in front of the bodegas all day long. ICK gross gag). It will take a _miracle_ apparently to meet a normal local intelligent guy who isn't afraid of stepping out from behind their computer. But I'm not jaded, it will happen when it's supposed to happen.


----------



## vanilla_gorilla_503

single..whatever finds me...well, finds me. lol


----------



## MaybeX

Still single, still looking... getting older. :sad:


----------



## LovesBigMen

All of you will find someone PATIANCE!:happy:


----------



## Oirish

Still single on the Central Coast of CA. Where pretty girls are plentiful, smart girls can be found, but a combination of the two is rare as an owl tooth and guaranteed to be in a relationaship whenever found. Starting next month I'll be working seven days a week. The majority of that time will have me in a cellar at a winery far from the eyes of the public so meeting new people will pretty much come to a screeching halt for at least three months. Sigh...at least I'll catch up on bills.


----------



## occowboysfan94

I became single once again on Wed. I am looking but this time i'm going to go for the girl that likes to have fun and take road trips with me to Vegas.


----------



## taobear

LovesBigMen said:


> All of you will find someone PATIANCE!:happy:



LOL I'm 43 how patient do I have to be??:doh:


----------



## IszyStone

Singe! Single! Single! Single! And sort of liking it! Not really looking, but sooo not objecting to being found!:kiss2:


----------



## LovesBigMen

taobear said:


> LOL I'm 43 how patient do I have to be??:doh:



Well I am not good with relationships I have no experience so I don't know what to answer. eh.


----------



## taobear

LovesBigMen said:


> Well I am not good with relationships I have no experience so I don't know what to answer. eh.



LOL welcome to the club refreshments will be served at 9 LOL


----------



## Lavasse

Single and confused


----------



## extra_fat_guy

LovesBigMen said:


> Well I am not good with relationships I have no experience so I don't know what to answer. eh.



Well no experience is better than bad experience atleast I think so. But maybe its the 5 beers talking, and I am still drinking.


----------



## LovesBigMen

taobear said:


> LOL welcome to the club refreshments will be served at 9 LOL




Haha thank you for the warm welcome and refreshment oh lala awesome!



extra_fat_guy said:


> Well no experience is better than bad experience atleast I think so. But maybe its the 5 beers talking, and I am still drinking.



Haha and you calm down on those drinks xD.


----------



## extra_fat_guy

LovesBigMen said:


> Haha thank you for the warm welcome and refreshment oh lala awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> Haha and you calm down on those drinks xD.



Well I only have about 4 beers left to drink, so I won't get drunk tonight.


----------



## chicken legs

LovesBigMen said:


> Well I am not good with relationships I have no experience so I don't know what to answer. eh.



I think its badass you are straight up about being inexperienced when it comes to relationships. hahah..I can tell you taking notes though.


----------



## JenFromOC

Attached. And he is perfection. Perfection. 

Hi, everyone. I missed you too much to stay gone too long


----------



## Tad

JenFromOC said:


> Attached. And he is perfection. Perfection.
> 
> Hi, everyone. I missed you too much to stay gone too long



yay, Jen's back! (it is SO hard to stay away from this place!)


----------



## JenFromOC

Tad said:


> yay, Jen's back! (it is SO hard to stay away from this place!)



Yeah, it really is. I usually get about a week or so into recovery.....and then I come right back LOL


----------



## Zowie

JenFromOC said:


> Attached. And he is perfection. Perfection.
> 
> Hi, everyone. I missed you too much to stay gone too long



That's great! Who? What happened? How did you meet? Is he hot?


----------



## Melian

JenFromOC said:


> Attached. And he is perfection. Perfection.
> 
> Hi, everyone. I missed you too much to stay gone too long



Pics Zombie says: PIIIIIIIICSSSSSSSSSSSSS.


----------



## BrownDown09

Single and maybe searching


----------



## JenFromOC

bionic_eggplant said:


> That's great! Who? What happened? How did you meet? Is he hot?



We met....here. And, he's hot as fuck. You wouldn't believe it


----------



## Tad

JenFromOC said:


> We met....here. And, he's hot as fuck. You wouldn't believe it



Here as in Dimensions?


----------



## WillSpark

Did you and Hozay finally get on it?

Just so you know, if you two get married I expect to be a bridesmaid.


----------



## Zowie

WillSpark said:


> Did you and Hozay finally get on it?
> 
> Just so you know, if you two get married I expect to be a bridesmaid.



Oh damn, I wanted to be bridesmaid. Can I be the flowergirl then?


----------



## WillSpark

bionic_eggplant said:


> Oh damn, I wanted to be bridesmaid. Can I be the flowergirl then?



Only if you do it naked, with that exact same pose.


----------



## Buffetbelly

Celebrating the one year anniversary of my first date with FemFaTal! Happy anniversary, darling! :wubu::eat1:


----------



## Paquito

I can get ordained online in like 2 seconds. I'm wearing a cape though, since Jen's wedding automatically equals epicness.


----------



## Zowie

WillSpark said:


> Only if you do it naked, with that exact same pose.



Got it. Ill use the flowers to cover my girlie-bits. 



Paquito said:


> I can get ordained online in like 2 seconds. I'm wearing a cape though, since Jen's wedding automatically equals epicness.



... Dont you always wear a cape anyway?


----------



## Paquito

bionic_eggplant said:


> Got it. Ill use the flowers to cover my girlie-bits.
> 
> 
> 
> ... Dont you always wear a cape anyway?



But this one will be classier, it is a wedding after all. I'm thinking exotic bird feathers and sequins. A lot of sequins.


----------



## LovesBigMen

chicken legs said:


> I think its badass you are straight up about being inexperienced when it comes to relationships. hahah..I can tell you taking notes though.



Haha aww shucks thanks CL and well the truth is best and esspecially now and YES I am taking notes. How did you know?


----------



## fatkid420

I would say I am attached currantly and I must admit that she is the finest piece of ass I have had the pleasure of meeting. :smitten: She is a dime piece for sure, a lady in the streets and a freak in the sheets. I am one lucky fatkid :wubu:


----------



## Joe944

Not really attached, but not looking either.  Have had a few dates with a new lady living in SF though!


----------



## LisaInNC

fatkid420 said:


> I would say I am attached currantly and I must admit that she is the finest piece of ass I have had the pleasure of meeting. :smitten: She is a dime piece for sure, a lady in the streets and a freak in the sheets. I am one lucky fatkid :wubu:



Every time you post, I want to punch you in the wiener. If she were such a lady A) She wouldn't be banging you, B) She wouldn't be ACTIVELY married while banging you and C) She wouldn't appreciate being referred to as a piece of ass.


----------



## Dibaby35

LisaInNC said:


> Every time you post, I want to punch you in the wiener. If she were such a lady A) She wouldn't be banging you, B) She wouldn't be ACTIVELY married while banging you and C) She wouldn't appreciate being referred to as a piece of ass.



Ughh..yeah I agree. Being with someone that is married you are not "attached". IMO the other side has to be detached for that option to be there.


----------



## willowmoon

fatkid420 said:


> I would say I am attached currantly and I must admit that she is the finest piece of ass I have had the pleasure of meeting. :smitten: She is a dime piece for sure, a lady in the streets and a freak in the sheets. I am one *lucky* fatkid :wubu:



Well in one of your prior posts around 4 or 5 days ago, here's what you also said:

lady, look at my profile pic, does it look like i have money? i cant even afford a haircut

i might as well change my name to dirtpoorfatkid
__________________

Can't be all THAT lucky.


----------



## fatkid420

LisaInNC said:


> Every time you post, I want to punch you in the wiener. If she were such a lady A) She wouldn't be banging you, B) She wouldn't be ACTIVELY married while banging you and



relax pussy cat, 

you have my full permission to punch me in my weiner as long as i have your full permission to kick you right in the pussy. what do you say?

the side of myself i choose to project to people is up to me. for all you know around her i am prince charming. i suppose you would have to ask her why she is attracted to me. in the porn industry they call me Girth Brooks.



LisaInNC said:


> C) She wouldn't appreciate being referred to as a piece of ass.


how do you know she doesnt like being referred to as that? do women have esp?


----------



## fatkid420

willowmoon said:


> Well in one of your prior posts around 4 or 5 days ago, here's what you also said:
> 
> lady, look at my profile pic, does it look like i have money? i cant even afford a haircut
> 
> i might as well change my name to dirtpoorfatkid
> __________________
> 
> Can't be all THAT lucky.



yeah, women, kids, and a house costs a lot of money per month.... espesically when baby moma has been unemployed for the last two years and doesnt use state aid, guess who pay's everything? the one they call dirtpoorfatkid it leaves me with not much for myself. i sacrifice so others dont have to. worst comes to worst my peoples come first, i try and do more for others then i do for myself.


----------



## JenFromOC

I like to think of myself as a fine piece of ass. Just sayin'....


----------



## fatkid420

Dibaby35 said:


> Ughh..yeah I agree. Being with someone that is married you are not "attached". IMO the other side has to be detached for that option to be there.



the other half is detached to the husband, why do you think she is with me? because the husband is prince charming and treats her like she deserves? 

last time i checked i was the one giving her body massages and snackin on her pink taco, and putting my corn dog in her cotten candy


----------



## fatkid420

JenFromOC said:


> I like to think of myself as a fine piece of ass. Just sayin'....



ah oh, she come to my defense again, does this mean you want a piece of me too jen, because after all i am an asshole and there is enough of me to go around for all the women who want a real man. 

i bet i could beat up your new boyfriend, that would be an epic profession of my love for you; what do you say? 

nothing better then two men willing to fight it out for you :kiss2:


----------



## JenFromOC

fatkid420 said:


> ah oh, she come to my defense again, does this mean you want a piece of me too jen, because after all i am an asshole and there is enough of me to go around for all the women who want a real man.
> 
> i bet i could beat up your new boyfriend, that would be an epic profession of my love for you; what do you say?
> 
> nothing better then two men willing to fight it out for you :kiss2:



I want a piece of you? LOL


----------



## MasterShake

fatkid420 said:


> last time i checked i was the one giving her body massages and snackin on her pink taco, and putting my corn dog in her cotten candy


Wait, you're dating a circus clown? Modern relationships confuse me.


----------



## Zowie

JenFromOC said:


> I like to think of myself as a fine piece of ass. Just sayin'....



I like to think the same, and would want others to think so too, but I'd be seriously insulted if that the FIRST thing a guy says about me to other people.


----------



## LisaInNC

fatkid420 said:


> relax pussy cat,
> 
> you have my full permission to punch me in my weiner as long as i have your full permission to kick you right in the pussy. what do you say?



You absolutely have my permission to do that, but only if you are prepared to play a little gritball.


----------



## Paquito

LisaInNC said:


> You absolutely have my permission to do that, but only if you are prepared to play a little *gritball.*




OH MY FUCK

I need to move to NC.


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee

Alrighty everyone...there are many choices others make that you may not make yourself, but how boring would the world be if we all did the same thing?

I think we're all adults and can express our either agreeiment/disagreement without resorting to any kind of personal attacks/name calling etc.

Thanks!

/mod


----------



## vanilla_gorilla_503

fatkid420 said:


> worst comes to worst my peoples come first,



dialated peoples FTW


----------



## vanilla_gorilla_503

MasterShake said:


> Wait, you're dating a circus clown? Modern relationships confuse me.



sig worthy for sure


----------



## thirtiesgirl

Single and looking.


----------



## vanilla_gorilla_503

JenFromOC said:


> I like to think of myself as a fine piece of ass. Just sayin'....



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CwE-SLnLkqY
dont know ya but seems fitting..


----------



## DitzyBrunette

vanilla_gorilla_503 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CwE-SLnLkqY
> dont know ya but seems fitting..



Omfg. You lost a million cool points just for posting that. Dude.


----------



## Stevenz1inoc

thirtiesgirl said:


> Single and looking.



What part of so cal are you from?


----------



## vanilla_gorilla_503

DitzyBrunette said:


> Omfg. You lost a million cool points just for posting that. Dude.



never said i liked the song... geez. btw, my cool points are infinite


----------



## FemFAtail

Buffetbelly said:


> Celebrating the one year anniversary of my first date with FemFaTal! Happy anniversary, darling! :wubu::eat1:



No way! Has it been a year already? I believe that every year we spend together will be 'bigger and better' as they fly by, my large lover!:smitten:


----------



## fatkid420

MasterShake said:


> Wait, you're dating a circus clown? Modern relationships confuse me.



actually i am, she just got breast implants but put squeek toys in each one, tax write off for the win!


----------



## theronin23

fatkid420 said:


> actually i am, she just got breast implants but put squeek toys in each one, tax write off for the win!



Does her "flower" squirt too?

Sorry...had to.


----------



## fatkid420

theronin23 said:


> Does her "flower" squirt too?
> 
> Sorry...had to.


 
you know, my record for making a girl squirt (female ejaculation) was 13 times in about a four hour period.


----------



## JenFromOC

fatkid420 said:


> you know, my record for making a girl squirt (female ejaculation) was 13 times in about a four hour period.


----------



## Buffetbelly

fatkid420 said:


> you know, my record for making a girl squirt (female ejaculation) was 13 times in about a four hour period.


 
'Cause it's all about setting records. That's how you show how much you truly care --by setting an outrageous record of some sore(t).


----------



## Bearsy

Does anyone else not believe a single word that fatkid420 writes?


----------



## Paquito

Bearsy said:


> Does anyone else not believe a single word that fatkid420 writes?



Just count yourself lucky that he doesn't stalk you in ever single thread you post in.


----------



## Allie Cat

Paquito said:


> Just count yourself lucky that he doesn't stalk you in ever single thread you post in.



Yeah, I'd noticed that too.


----------



## LovesBigMen

Bearsy said:


> Does anyone else not believe a single word that fatkid420 writes?



I just go right past that nonsense haha.



Paquito said:


> Just count yourself lucky that he doesn't stalk you in ever single thread you post in.



And yeah I noticed thats odd haha.


----------



## bladenite78

Im not attached, but I hate looking, honestly I dont like dating but its like a necessary evil unfortunately


----------



## MasterShake

fatkid420 said:


> you know, my record for making a girl squirt (female ejaculation) was 13 times in about a four hour period.


Why would you make a girl drink Squirt?

Classy ladies prefer Diet Coke, dude.


----------



## taobear

bladenite78 said:


> Im not attached, but I hate looking, honestly I dont like dating but its like a necessary evil unfortunately



I hear ya man... I just have one question is it me are do Texas women have attitudes?


----------



## bladenite78

taobear said:


> I hear ya man... I just have one question is it me are do Texas women have attitudes?



havent noticed it really, though I definitely had more fortune in Florida and Kentucky than here in Texas, could be my preferences though


----------



## topher38

I'm not looking right now, getting ready to move to Spokane Wa.. have to say looking forward to the move..


----------



## Tad

Bearsy said:


> Does anyone else not believe a single word that fatkid420 writes?



Actually, I just ignore every word he writes.....saves wear and tear on my disbelief system


----------



## slowpoke219

Single and happily looking. :happy:


----------



## shhtx1970

taobear said:


> I hear ya man... I just have one question is it me are do Texas women have attitudes?



Well, Texas is the BIG state, just not BIG guys. And yes women here do have an attitude but I think it depends which city you are in cuz this state, each city is different.



JenFromOC said:


> I like to think of myself as a fine piece of ass. Just sayin'....



I would just leave a very fine women here cuz OC, something about you has me curious. Probably because lately, I been meeting blonde women on street but something about you just has me thinking too much.


----------



## BBW4Chattery

fatkid420 said:


> you know, my record for making a girl squirt (female ejaculation) was 13 times in about a four hour period.



I don't know you... so I don't mean to be as bitchy as this is about to sound... but, for your knowledge as well as the knowledge of those reading the board.

It is my understanding (_not from personal experience or anything, cough, cough_) that a female's orgasm (especially female ejaculation) is supported by her own psychological involvement in the physical process... 

...and her 13 orgasms likely had something to do with your lady's ability to enjoy the experience even more than it had to do with any particular skills you may have or have not possessed...

So, good for you for being there... but honestly, some ladies (_again, this is what I hear, ya know)_ can orgasm without ever being touched... so I wouldn't let yourself get too confident lest you meet a less sensually aware female and hit a brick wall of frigidity.


----------



## Lavasse

BBW4Chattery said:


> I don't know you... so I don't mean to be as bitchy as this is about to sound... but, for your knowledge as well as the knowledge of those reading the board.
> 
> It is my understanding (_not from personal experience or anything, cough, cough_) that a female's orgasm (especially female ejaculation) is supported by her own psychological involvement in the physical process...
> 
> ...and her 13 orgasms likely had something to do with your lady's ability to enjoy the experience even more than it had to do with any particular skills you may have or have not possessed...
> 
> So, good for you for being there... but honestly, some ladies (_again, this is what I hear, ya know)_* can orgasm without ever being touched... *so I wouldn't let yourself get too confident lest you meet a less sensually aware female and hit a brick wall of frigidity.



If this is true I'll probably never get laid again


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone

single and blind


----------



## growingman

Single and looking :blush:


----------



## Malachi26

single, but not really looking.


----------



## Buffetbelly

shhtx1970 said:


> Well, Texas is the BIG state, just not BIG guys. And yes women here do have an attitude but I think it depends which city you are in cuz this state, each city is different.



All women in Texas are HOT! Especially in August.


----------



## MissCrissi

I'm engaged to my soul mate. I just would like him to have more of a belly :wubu: kind of like he would like it if I did squats so my ass is tighter


----------



## Dibaby35

Still single and looking...can't give up hope I guess.


----------



## LoveBHMS

Neither attached nor looking.


----------



## blubberismanly

chicagomark said:


> Just curious....how many on this forum have a partner or are looking for someone. I'm looking! How about you?



I'm looking, but I'm not in a rush. I'm still too curious to start meeting people up.


----------



## Bearsy

If I could find someone, you all can and will too


----------



## Stevenz1inoc

Dibaby35 said:


> Still single and looking...can't give up hope I guess.



Never give up hope!


----------



## HDANGEL15

*I have been single most of my life...seriously....and I like it..although right now I would love someone to help share the work of owning my house, and motorcycles and expenses and bed....but I am cool with where I AM TODAY!!!

I know me well enough...to know> i would rather be alone then in a shitty relationship.....been there n done that...alone rules until someone just has what I WANT and its entirely MUTUAL!!!!

being a born again virgin works for me *


----------



## mrfantasy90

Single, eating Pringles.....


----------



## ~da rev~

Still single... Not actively looking... Still... 

dot dot dot...


----------



## Lovelyone

Single, not actively looking, keeping an open mind, attracted to some-but interested in none, at the moment. Life's kinda hectic right now so I am not sure. I was crazy about someone who was absolutely clueless about it. I've given up on him and I am basically just trying to get back into the swing of things.


----------



## Saxphon

5 days, 14 hours, 30 minutes, and I will have to officially leave this thread. Well, I might still check whom is here, from time to time, but I will no longer be looking.
I hope that this works this time - she is a beautiful BBW. I hope that everyone here too will have to officially leave this thread soon and let it fade away .......


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

HDANGEL15 said:


> *I have been single most of my life...seriously....and I like it..although right now I would love someone to help share the work of owning my house, and motorcycles and expenses and bed....but I am cool with where I AM TODAY!!!
> 
> I know me well enough...to know> i would rather be alone then in a shitty relationship.....been there n done that...alone rules until someone just has what I WANT and its entirely MUTUAL!!!!
> 
> being a born again virgin works for me *



I'll do it. 

Im not a dick, i cook, and I'd love to help you pay for your house, and then you can help me pick out my first bike. And you can teach me to ride y todo. 

Im so down.


----------



## HDANGEL15

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I'll do it.
> 
> Im not a dick, i cook, and I'd love to help you pay for your house, and then you can help me pick out my first bike. And you can teach me to ride y todo.
> 
> Im so down.



*OMFG...you so crack me up...thats a good start...YOU MAKE ME LAUGH!!! 
thanks for the smile (((HOZAY))) i was actually in DC with friends all weekend and was making lots of HOZAY LIKE thumbs up/wide open smiles hehehe*


----------



## Wanderer

Bearsy said:


> If I could find someone, you all can and will too



It'd be a lot easier if I could actually have some income... (sigh)

(goes back to jobhunting)


----------



## Sasquatch!

Wanderer said:


> It'd be a lot easier if I could actually have some income... (sigh)
> 
> (goes back to jobhunting)



Or didn't keep mentioning your lack of income!


----------



## Wanderer

Sasquatch! said:


> Or didn't keep mentioning your lack of income!



I think they'd twig once the bill came, don't you?


----------



## Zowie

Wanderer said:


> I think they'd twig once the bill came, don't you?



Two words, my friend. 

House-husbandry. The perfect accessory to any alpha-female.


----------



## Mordecai

bionic_eggplant said:


> Two words, my friend.
> 
> House-husbandry. The perfect accessory to any alpha-female.



I'm fine with that just as long as I get to pick my apron out and get to wear something under it once in a while.


----------



## theronin23

Odenthalius said:


> I get to pick my apron out and get to wear something under it once in a while.



1) I'd make my own...nobody out there would have one quite in my style
2) Why bother at all? The breeze feels good on the boys, and as long as you have an FFA wife, it's not like it wouldn't be appreciated.


----------



## Mordecai

theronin23 said:


> 2) Why bother at all? The breeze feels good on the boys, and as long as you have an FFA wife, it's not like it wouldn't be appreciated.



Every once in awhile it feels good to be dressed up with an apron on, at least I like it.


----------



## FemFAtail

theronin23 said:


> 1) I'd make my own...nobody out there would have one quite in my style
> 2) Why bother at all? The breeze feels good on the boys, and as long as you have an FFA wife, it's not like it wouldn't be appreciated.



You paint an enticing picture! So where can I find an apron big enough for my guy? Cooking something up in the kitchen together is hot stuff!:happy:


----------



## inkedinto

Sew one! They aren't hard to make and you can pick fun fabrics.


----------



## CastingPearls

bionic_eggplant said:


> Two words, my friend.
> 
> House-husbandry. The perfect accessory to any alpha-female.



QFT 



Odenthalius said:


> I'm fine with that just as long as I get to pick my apron out and get to wear something under it once in a while.



IDK, I like my men to walk around bare-assed unless they're very modest. Or frying bacon.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

HDANGEL15 said:


> *OMFG...you so crack me up...thats a good start...YOU MAKE ME LAUGH!!!
> thanks for the smile (((HOZAY))) i was actually in DC with friends all weekend and was making lots of HOZAY LIKE thumbs up/wide open smiles hehehe*



Imagine, we could smile ALL the time, and your mortgage, cut in half. 

HALF!!!

And you can be there when I take my first ride without training wheels.


----------



## Sasquatch!

Wanderer said:


> I think they'd twig once the bill came, don't you?



My two words: Independent women.

If you can make it up in other ways, who cares?


----------



## shparks

I am not attached. So I guess that I would say that I am looking.


----------



## FishCharming

bionic_eggplant said:


> Two words, my friend.
> 
> House-husbandry. The perfect accessory to any alpha-female.



i have 6 months experience at house-husbandry, there's a quiet dignity in keeping a clean home and a dinner ready every night. now if only i could find me that alpha FFA to make an honest man outta me


----------



## HDANGEL15

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Imagine, we could smile ALL the time, and your mortgage, cut in half.
> 
> HALF!!!
> 
> And you can be there when I take my first ride without training wheels.


*
ALL THE TIME? seriously....wow......riding partner.....damn bring it on*


----------



## FemFAtail

CastingPearls said:


> QFT
> 
> 
> 
> IDK, I like my men to walk around bare-assed unless they're very modest. Or frying bacon.



Wearing only an apron sure would allow some easy access! And a 'breezeway' in the back is always a good selling point! Why would frying bacon even matter? Please elaborate on that one.

This thread is beginning to sound like an article in the Atlantic Monthly about how 'men are becoming the new ball and chain' . My darling BB gave me the article and here's the link:
http://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2010/07/the-end-of-men/8135/ I must say that it feeds a fantasy or two to keep your man bare(foot) and pregnant-looking!


----------



## WillSpark

FemFAtail said:


> Wearing only an apron sure would allow some easy access! And a 'breezeway' in the back is always a good selling point! Why would frying bacon even matter? Please elaborate on that one.



Bacon grease burns.


----------



## Zowie

FishCharming said:


> i have 6 months experience at house-husbandry, there's a quiet dignity in keeping a clean home and a dinner ready every night. now if only i could find me that alpha FFA to make an honest man outta me



I want to be the female version of the high-ranking business guy who has housewives all over the country. I could come home to you, to a homecooked meal, bone you silly, and then leave for three weeks while I do the same to my other kept men.


----------



## FishCharming

bionic_eggplant said:


> I want to be the female version of the high-ranking business guy who has housewives all over the country. I could come home to you, to a homecooked meal, bone you silly, and then leave for three weeks while I do the same to my other kept men.



i think i'm falling in love... *swoon* :wubu: how is it that you always say just the right thing? uncanny...


----------



## Paquito

bionic_eggplant said:


> I want to be the female version of the high-ranking business guy who has housewives all over the country. I could come home to you, to a homecooked meal, bone you silly, and then leave for three weeks while I do the same to my other kept men.



Great, I leave for a day and this is what I miss. I'm your house-husband for the southeast though, I CALLED IT. It works like shotgun, except that instead of riding in the passenger seat, I get to ride some bionic. :wubu:


----------



## theronin23

Paquito said:


> Great, I leave for a day and this is what I miss. I'm your house-husband for the southeast though, I CALLED IT. It works like shotgun, except that instead of riding in the passenger seat, I get to ride some bionic. :wubu:



Mother...FUCKER. When the hell did we start calling regions?!


----------



## Paquito

theronin23 said:


> Mother...FUCKER. When the hell did we start calling regions?!



pssttt... we can count Florida as a different part. Maybe we can do a "50 States of Fat Husbands for Foxy Eggplant" set-up.

Georgia is taken.


----------



## theronin23

Paquito said:


> pssttt... we can count Florida as a different part. Maybe we can do a "50 States of Fat Husbands for Foxy Eggplant" set-up.
> 
> Georgia is taken.



Florida is now taken.


----------



## CastingPearls

FemFAtail said:


> Wearing only an apron sure would allow some easy access! And a 'breezeway' in the back is always a good selling point! Why would frying bacon even matter? Please elaborate on that one.



Bacon grease not only burns but splatters. 
Some aprons are only 'half' aprons. I don't think any man o' mine would like crispy nipples, but then again....I could be wrong.



WillSpark said:


> Bacon grease burns.



Thanks babydoll. Love your pics, btw.




bionic_eggplant said:


> I want to be the female version of the high-ranking business guy who has housewives all over the country. I could come home to you, to a homecooked meal, bone you silly, and then leave for three weeks while I do the same to my other kept men.



QFT. This is so full of WIN. Bionic, you're a freakin' genius.


----------



## Zowie

Paquito said:


> pssttt... we can count Florida as a different part. Maybe we can do a "50 States of Fat Husbands for Foxy Eggplant" set-up.



This...is the best idea EVER. Add to that 12 provinces/territories, and I am SET.

So, where do I go first?


----------



## Paquito

bionic_eggplant said:


> This...is the best idea EVER. Add to that 12 provinces/territories, and I am SET.
> 
> So, where do I go first?



Since it's my idea, you come here first. 

*pushes up chest, musses hair a bit*

I need you to make an honest house-husband out of me.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

bionic_eggplant said:


> This...is the best idea EVER. Add to that 12 provinces/territories, and I am SET.
> 
> So, where do I go first?



I think you know where you're going first,.


----------



## Zowie

Paquito said:


> Since it's my idea, you come here first.
> 
> *pushes up chest, musses hair a bit*
> 
> I need you to make an honest house-husband out of me.





Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I think you know where you're going first,.



True, Hozay called dibs first. BUT you can be second.


----------



## Paquito

It's a win for Mexico anyway. Anything for the motherland.

But I will be outside your window, playing the macarenas. Going untsa-unsta-unsta-untsa-unsta-unsta-unsta-unsta-UNSTA-AH-UNSTA-AH

Lather, rinse, repeat.


----------



## Zowie

Paquito said:


> It's a win for Mexico anyway. Anything for the motherland.
> 
> But I will be outside your window, playing the macarenas. Going untsa-unsta-unsta-untsa-unsta-unsta-unsta-unsta-UNSTA-AH-UNSTA-AH
> 
> Lather, rinse, repeat.



I always wanted to be serenaded by macarenas. MY LIFE IS COMPLETE.


----------



## Paquito

Well I don't know how long I'll get to be out there until police comes around and asks for my papers. 

Although I guess this would fall under the category of "suspicious."


----------



## FishCharming

don't get me wrong here, but i'm holding out for the nice house, minivan and generous weekly allowance. why do i feel like hozay, paquito and i are going to end up being sister-wives living in utah?


----------



## theronin23

FishCharming said:


> don't get me wrong here, but i'm holding out for the nice house, minivan and generous weekly allowance. why do i feel like hozay, paquito and i are going to end up being sister-wives living in utah?



HEY, You forgot me! 

But when our show is called Big Love, we mean it


----------



## LovesBigMen

all I can say is this thread has become wonderful Bionic you GENIUS haha


----------



## Fox

I'm currently in a relationship with a cute, chubby guy. He's pretty cool.

Edit: pardon me. I didn't see that this was the FFA/BHM thread. XD


----------



## WillSpark

14 days until I begin looking again. I've been single, but I've been waiting to actively be open to a relationship.


----------



## Zowie

FishCharming said:


> don't get me wrong here, but i'm holding out for the nice house, minivan and generous weekly allowance. why do i feel like hozay, paquito and i are going to end up being sister-wives living in utah?


I hear Utah's a great place to live... Can you all wear matching outfits?



theronin23 said:


> HEY, You forgot me!
> 
> But when our show is called Big Love, we mean it



Well of course we'll have to have a reality show, how am I going to afford you all?


----------



## theronin23

bionic_eggplant said:


> Can you all wear matching outfits?



I wear Black, Purple, Red, and Dark Blue. Can you work with that?



> Well of course we'll have to have a reality show, how am I going to afford you all?



Well, we could go to Nevada and you start a BHM brothel...whore us out to afford it, make us work for our dinner.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Can I wear something special to signify that I'm the main one?


----------



## Sasquatch!

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Can I wear something special to signify that I'm the main one?



Head bitch?


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Sasquatch! said:


> Head bitch?



You got it.


----------



## Sasquatch!

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> You got it.



Permission to flaunt it?


----------



## FishCharming

i'm going to get stuck taking care of all the kids aren't i? fml....


----------



## chicken legs

theronin23 said:


> I wear Black, Purple, Red, and Dark Blue. Can you work with that?
> 
> 
> 
> Well, we could go to Nevada and you start a BHM brothel...whore us out to afford it, make us work for our dinner.



Whoa there sweet cheeks...Nevada is my territory.


----------



## Sasquatch!

FishCharming said:


> i'm going to get stuck taking care of all the kids aren't i? fml....



Kid duty kinda means you're not on household chores or finances, just silver lining it for you.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

FishCharming said:


> i'm going to get stuck taking care of all the kids aren't i? fml....



That's because you have that experience on your résumé.


----------



## Sasquatch!

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> That's because you have that experience on your résumé.



Hozay's be the cook then?


----------



## theronin23

chicken legs said:


> Whoa there sweet cheeks...Nevada is my territory.



Easy, we can all get along real peaceful like. There's apparently plenty of FFAs to go around in NV, and I need money 



> Hozay's be the cook then?



Waiting for my assigned husbandly duty.


----------



## chicken legs

theronin23 said:


> Easy, we can all get along real peaceful like. There's apparently plenty of FFAs to go around in NV, and I need money
> 
> 
> 
> Waiting for my assigned husbandly duty.



Yeah but I have the best stable of very tasty/well trained BHM/SSBHM's ..if any FFA are interested


----------



## theronin23

chicken legs said:


> Yeah but I have the best stable of very tasty/well trained BHM/SSBHM's ..if any FFA are interested



Is the money good? If Eggs can double...TRIPLE-time me...I can do the double double cross! Mmmmm Double Double.


----------



## FishCharming

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> That's because you have that experience on your résumé.



but i believe i mentioned somewhere that i don't like other people's kids...


----------



## FishCharming

chicken legs said:


> Yeah but I have the best stable of very tasty/well trained BHM/SSBHM's ..if any FFA are interested



i will cut you fool!


----------



## Sasquatch!

FishCharming said:


> but i believe i mentioned somewhere that i don't like other people's kids...



I don't think you're quite understanding the concept of being a bitch.


----------



## FishCharming

FishCharming said:


> i will cut you fool!



that goes for you too sasquatch... the welsh, psh!


----------



## chicken legs

theronin23 said:


> Is the money good? If Eggs can double...TRIPLE-time me...I can do the double double cross! Mmmmm Double Double.



Dude I have health insurance, IRA's and 401k's....


----------



## LovesBigMen

chicken legs said:


> Whoa there sweet cheeks...Nevada is my territory.



Hey hey hey now I want some of the BHM in Nevada  since I am here too haha


----------



## chicken legs

FishCharming said:


> i will cut you fool!



***throws a cheesecake from the Cheesecake Factory***

Your ass is mine now.


----------



## Sasquatch!

FishCharming said:


> that goes for you too sasquatch... the welsh, psh!



Sure, if you want to get peanut butter everywhere.


----------



## chicken legs

LovesBigMen said:


> Hey hey hey now I want some of the BHM in Nevada  since I am here too haha



Ok...come by and I'll give you a fake id...

Lets do this.


----------



## Sasquatch!

chicken legs said:


> Your (*hopefully wobbly*) ass is mine now.




Fixedit fer ya!


----------



## chicken legs

Sasquatch! said:


> Fixedit fer ya!



Thats what the cheesecake is for....

Would you like some..whats your favorite flavor..can I have you number.


----------



## Paquito

Sasquatch! said:


> Head bitch?



You mean bottom bitch, right?

Anyway, I'll take the go-go dancer cage.


----------



## theronin23

chicken legs said:


> Dude I have health insurance, IRA's and 401k's....



Is it HMO or PPO?


----------



## Sasquatch!

chicken legs said:


> Thats what the cheesecake is for....
> 
> Would you like some..whats your favorite flavor..can I have you number.



Yes. Strawberry. Are we talking personal measurements or...?


----------



## chicken legs

Paquito said:


> You mean bottom bitch, right?
> 
> Anyway, I'll take the go-go dancer cage.





theronin23 said:


> Is it HMO or PPO?



I have PPO's, greased down reinforced stripper poles, and cheesecake for my hoes.

sup...


----------



## LovesBigMen

chicken legs said:


> Ok...come by and I'll give you a fake id...
> 
> Lets do this.



Haha yay I love vegas. I am fake 21


----------



## chicken legs

Sasquatch! said:


> Yes. Strawberry. Are we talking personal measurements or...?



Well ..I have pen, paper, extra long tape measure, and...








oh...did I mention my apprentices LBM..and my Canadian affiliate..a certain Bionic Eggplant.


----------



## LovesBigMen

chicken legs said:


> Well ..I have pen, paper, extra long tape measure, and...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh...did I mention my apprentices LBM..and my Canadian affiliate..a certain Bionic Eggplant.



HELL YES FFA party BHM read what Chicken has to say I believe it is more then resonable


----------



## theronin23

chicken legs said:


> I have PPO's, greased down reinforced stripper poles, and cheesecake for my hoes.
> 
> sup...



As long as they're reinforced...We don't want another Kalamazoo incident...the horror


----------



## Sasquatch!

*strips down to his underoos and start on the cheesecake*


----------



## FishCharming

chicken legs said:


> I have PPO's, greased down reinforced stripper poles, and cheesecake for my hoes.
> 
> sup...



... .... ........ banana cheesecake?


----------



## LovesBigMen

Music plays in the background


----------



## CastingPearls

FishCharming said:


> ... .... ........ banana cheesecake?


wait.......they make BANANA cheesecake?????


----------



## Sasquatch!

CastingPearls said:


> wait.......they make BANANA cheesecake?????



LOL. Loving your "Why was I not informed?!" tone!


----------



## chicken legs

FishCharming said:


> ... .... ........ banana cheesecake?



For youz..anything


----------



## LovesBigMen

chicken legs said:


> For youz..anything



Sorry to FishCharming but that looks awesome and its mine mmm :d


----------



## FishCharming

Can't we reach some sort of compromise? Like "Bionic Chicken's house o' meat: home of the original, supersized, free-range strange!" ?


----------



## FishCharming

LovesBigMen said:


> Sorry to FishCharming but that looks awesome and its mine mmm :d



I will cut you fool!


----------



## LovesBigMen

FishCharming said:


> I will cut you fool!



Ohhhh helll nah!


----------



## FishCharming

LovesBigMen said:


> Ohhhh helll nah!



Lubricate Ho!!!


----------



## Sasquatch!

LovesBigMen said:


> Ohhhh helll nah!



Doesn't quite work with that avatar


----------



## LovesBigMen

aww damn it doesnt haha I need something mean looking.


----------



## WillSpark

Do as you will, but the New Englanders are gonna party. Big city-scape terrace. It'll begreat. We'll own New York.


----------



## theronin23

WillSpark said:


> Do as you will, but the New Englanders are gonna party. Big city-scape terrace. It'll begreat. We'll own New York.



WOAH. HANG ON. New York, New Jersey. Is NOT. New England. I repeat. not New England.

Sorry, I'm from New Hampshire, a real part of New England. It's a sore subject.


----------



## LovesBigMen

theronin23 said:


> WOAH. HANG ON. New York, New Jersey. Is NOT. New England. I repeat. not New England.
> 
> Sorry, I'm from New Hampshire, a real part of New England. It's a sore subject.



VEGAS it is


----------



## Sasquatch!

LovesBigMen said:


> VEGAS it is



Sounds like SOMEONE needs a geography lesson.


----------



## LovesBigMen

Sasquatch! said:


> Sounds like SOMEONE needs a geography lesson.



Psh no cause I live in Vegas so its the place to go okay maybe not cause I am here, but because chicken is and Vegas man who doesn tlike it


----------



## Sasquatch!

LovesBigMen said:


> Psh no cause I live in Vegas so its the place to go okay maybe not cause I am here, but because chicken is and Vegas man who doesn tlike it



I dunno, I have heard it's living hell from other people. but whatever!

You are from Vegas, Poco Guatemenian?


----------



## LovesBigMen

Sasquatch! said:


> I dunno, I have heard it's living hell from other people. but whatever!
> 
> You are from Vegas, Poco Guatemenian?



Well I don't know about the whole gambling/partying/stuff, but I think you just have to go to the right place with the right people.
And no I am from Cali.
Why are we having a conversation on the thread were gonna get in trouble hahahaha


----------



## Sasquatch!

LovesBigMen said:


> Well I don't know about the whole gambling/partying/stuff, but I think you just have to go to the right place with the right people.
> And no I am from Cali.
> Why are we having a conversation on the thread were gonna get in trouble hahahaha



Not if I do this...

Hey my name is Sasquatch! and I am unattached.


----------



## LovesBigMen

Sasquatch! said:


> Not if I do this...
> 
> Hey my name is Sasquatch! and I am unattached.



Ah true
Hello I am LBM and I am unattached not looking cause just cause haha


----------



## Sasquatch!

LovesBigMen said:


> Ah true
> Hello I am LBM and I am unattached not looking cause just cause haha



Because you don't mind tripping over things?

I'm not looking either because I am so hot I turn everyone into FFAs. Including guys. Yo.


----------



## LovesBigMen

Sasquatch! said:


> Because you don't mind tripping over things?
> 
> I'm not looking either because I am so hot I turn everyone into FFAs. Including guys. Yo.



Hmm I don't know xD
AND well then I can so believe that though you would turn the guys into FAs yo


----------



## Sasquatch!

LovesBigMen said:


> Hmm I don't know xD
> AND well then I can so believe that though you would turn the guys into FAs yo



Yeah, that too. *shakes his booty*


----------



## LovesBigMen

Sasquatch! said:


> Yeah, that too. *shakes his booty*



At first I thought that said boot and I was like why and then I was like ohhh booty and was like YAY!


----------



## Sasquatch!

LovesBigMen said:


> At first I thought that said boot and I was like why and then I was like ohhh booty and was like YAY!


----------



## LovesBigMen

making fun eyyyy! xD


----------



## Sasquatch!

Oh Poco G, you're like the Peter Mandelson to my Tony Blair.


----------



## LovesBigMen

Sasquatch! said:


> Oh Poco G, you're like the Peter Mandelson to my Tony Blair.



Wow I had to google them and haha okay


----------



## Sasquatch!

LovesBigMen said:


> Wow I had to google them and haha okay



Night Poco G!


----------



## LovesBigMen

Sasquatch! said:


> Night Poco G!



Night I was gonna say it's time for me to knock out!


----------



## WillSpark

theronin23 said:


> WOAH. HANG ON. New York, New Jersey. Is NOT. New England. I repeat. not New England.
> 
> Sorry, I'm from New Hampshire, a real part of New England. It's a sore subject.



My apologies. I ammend my statement to envelope the middle colonies as well.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Sasquatch! said:


> Because you don't mind tripping over things?
> 
> *I'm not looking either because I am so hot I turn everyone into FFAs. Including guys. Yo.*



This is true, I'm not technically single, but you give me lustful man thoughts.


----------



## joeantonio25

looking in socal 

View attachment Picture 006.jpg


----------



## BigChaz

joeantonio25 said:


> looking in socal




Hey Joe. I took the liberty of looking at your post history. I can't help but notice that you are single. Don't ask me how I divined that, it just comes to me sometimes.


----------



## LovesBigMen

BigChaz said:


> Hey Joe. I took the liberty of looking at your post history. I can't help but notice that you are single. Don't ask me how I divined that, it just comes to me sometimes.



And I shall call you smart ass Chaz  hahaha


----------



## Vageta

Im not attached :eat1:


----------



## GentleSavage

Sweet merciful Zeus am I single.

And looking...

P.S. I'm not desperate at all. nope.


----------



## Dibaby35

We need to break this thread into different age groups...lol..it's making me feel even older cause everyone single is young


----------



## Kazak

Dibaby35 said:


> We need to break this thread into different age groups...lol..it's making me feel even older cause everyone single is young



\o single & NOT young right here.


----------



## watts63

Neither because I don't know what the hell I'm looking for. I'm just...lost.


----------



## indy500tchr

Still single AND still looking AND getting older by the minute.


----------



## WillSpark

Officially looking/open to a relationship now.


----------



## MaybeX

theronin23 said:


> WOAH. HANG ON. New York, New Jersey. Is NOT. New England. I repeat. not New England.
> 
> Sorry, I'm from New Hampshire, a real part of New England. It's a sore subject.



Technically, New York and New Jersesy _can_ be considered part of New England. Along with the other six colonies, NY and NJ were part of the British Crown's_ Dominion of New England_. 
However, after the Revolutionary War, the notion of NY and NJ being classified as Mid-Atlantic states took hold. 
The Dutch origins of New York (New Amsterdam, before the English won out) tended to stregthen this view, as did Manhattan's "international city" status and the state's higher than average "melting pot" nature.

By the time of the War of 1812, during which several of the New England states did not fully support the U.S. side, references to NY and NJ as New England began to cease. Growing competion between New York City and Boston likely accerlated this divide.

Sorry for the dissertation, echoes of a long-ago History assignment. 

These days, some New Englanders don't even like to consider_ Connecticut _New England! 

Oh, by the way -- still single and looking.


----------



## PinkRodery

I'm single at the moment. Kind of. My boyfriend and I broke up recently but we're still friends and he hasn't quite let go of our relationship, and because of that I don't know if I have let go either. It's awkward.

But I don't think I'm looking either, I just want fun.


----------



## freakyfred

PinkRodery said:


> I'm single at the moment. Kind of. My boyfriend and I broke up recently but we're still friends and he hasn't quite let go of our relationship, and because of that I don't know if I have let go either. It's awkward.
> 
> But I don't think I'm looking either, I just want fun.



Aww that sucks 

Hope you find your fun though!


----------



## PinkRodery

freakyfred said:


> Aww that sucks
> 
> Hope you find your fun though!



Thank you very much.


----------



## JenFromOC

Single. Not looking


----------



## big_col

very much attached and not looking


----------



## giggles

I am single and looking, but not desperate. There have been times in my life where I "needed" to have a significant other, but I don't feel that way now.


----------



## Joe944

Well for the last few months I've been dating a girl and things were going well, or so I thought? Ever since the beginning she would cancel on me because of work or even just to go hang out with friends, but she would always reschedule the next day or whatever. So I'm not her biggest priority and she doesn't want me to meet her friends yet, I can deal with that for the most part. 

After dating for 3 months she still doesn't want me to meet her friends apparently, and one night when we were supposed to go out to dinner I get a text saying she doesn't have time for a serious relationship right now, and that I'm a great guy and deserve a girl who has time for me and all this crap. Meanwhile she's out boozing. 

Whatever, I'm not attached or looking, if destiny gets in my way, we'll see what happens.


----------



## theronin23

Joe944 said:


> Well for the last few months I've been dating a girl and things were going well, or so I thought? Ever since the beginning she would cancel on me because of work or even just to go hang out with friends, but she would always reschedule the next day or whatever. So I'm not her biggest priority and she doesn't want me to meet her friends yet, I can deal with that for the most part.
> 
> After dating for 3 months she still doesn't want me to meet her friends apparently, and one night when we were supposed to go out to dinner I get a text saying she doesn't have time for a serious relationship right now, and that I'm a great guy and deserve a girl who has time for me and all this crap. Meanwhile she's out boozing.
> 
> Whatever, I'm not attached or looking, if destiny gets in my way, we'll see what happens.



Sounds like you weren't the only guy.


----------



## Con

single/looking/hoping to be found!


----------



## coyote wild

Fun, for me. I just got out of a longterm relationship, so the thought of going right into another one is exhausting.


----------



## bbwjessiestroxxx

Hi,

Im a gal looking for a mate, I dont know if you know about penguins but there is a penguin out there that finds its 1 mate and sticks with them 4 like ever and thats what Im looking for. I want someone who loves music and art and vid games and laughing and doggies and or cats non judging fat loving hunny must love to cook or atleast help doing it. If they had a tattoo or 2 maybe a piercing or 2 would be awesome. I have 22 tattoos and no piercings. I love to sing and dance. I believe in chivalry too. Just a cool fun loving hard working honest non cheating fella would do for me.

Im 5ft8 330 pounds red hair brown eyes and Im 32

:kiss2:


----------



## bbwjessiestroxxx

BTW......Yes Imma Looking


Sorry I go on weird tangents but oh well



:kiss2: Ty


----------



## indy500tchr

Still single....still looking....still no clue what I am doing wrong.


----------



## project219

*sighs*

Guess I'm looking now after a little bit of thinking.


----------



## rabbitislove

indy500tchr said:


> Still single....still looking....still no clue what I am doing wrong.



I feel ya sister. When a yoga teacher whose into fat dudes cant even get a date on OK freakin cupid, well, then its a sign of some sad ass times. 

If it even phased me anymore I would just go bury my head in the sand...


----------



## theronin23

I'd date you...just sayin'.


----------



## djudex

rabbitislove said:


> I feel ya sister. When a yoga teacher whose into fat dudes cant even get a date on OK freakin cupid, well, then its a sign of some sad ass times.
> 
> If it even phased me anymore I would just go bury my head in the sand...



You know I'd totally woo you if it weren't for those pesky 2,000km in the way! :smitten::smitten::smitten::smitten:


----------



## FishCharming

rabbitislove said:


> I feel ya sister. When a yoga teacher whose into fat dudes cant even get a date on OK freakin cupid, well, then its a sign of some sad ass times.
> 
> If it even phased me anymore I would just go bury my head in the sand...



there's a yoga studio around the corner that's hiring an instructor. you could totally stay with me while you get on your feet. just an idea


----------



## FishCharming

soooooooorta attached but not really? yeah, that's what i'm going with...


----------



## rabbitislove

Hahaha I know. Why didnt I choose grad school in Alberta? If only they had the Animal Assisted Therapy cert up there?!?! 

Sorry I got whiny. I was having a self pity moment. I can always move on and be grateful I didnt create a self pity thread.


----------



## Mordecai

rabbitislove said:


> Hahaha I know. Why didnt I choose grad school in Alberta? If only they had the Animal Assisted Therapy cert up there?!?!
> 
> Sorry I got whiny. I was having a self pity moment. I can always move on and be grateful I didnt create a self pity thread.



You should make a self party thread!


----------



## bbwjessiestroxxx

Hey yall


I just figure it will happen when it happens. Im such a hopeless romantic. I love being loving caring and friendly. I mean I know all the others feelings in this world but the best rush in the world is holding the hand, gazing into eyes of another and kissing deeply so sweetly. 

I guess Im this way cause Im Italian and cherokee indian and within those 2 nationalities are strong emotions.

I will leave you with this; Love is a breath waiting for you to feel it and eternity is a blink of an eye.

:kiss2:


----------



## BigChaz

bbwjessiestroxxx said:


> I guess Im this way cause Im Italian and cherokee indian and within those 2 nationalities are strong emotions.



Ah...yeah...that must be it


----------



## DemonsDanceAlone

Looking =[

Chicks in Tennessee aren't partial towards fat and socially awkward guys.


----------



## Lonely Dove

attached (married), but thinking of becoming single and looking lol...


----------



## Cors

rabbitislove said:


> I feel ya sister. When a yoga teacher whose into fat dudes cant even get a date on OK freakin cupid, well, then its a sign of some sad ass times.
> 
> If it even phased me anymore I would just go bury my head in the sand...



Damn, if I were a fat dude... 

You're an awesome chick, the guys don't know what they are missing!


----------



## lishiyo

Rabbit, don't feel down on yourself. You're probably too cool for these peeps. I couldn't get a date on Plentyoffish (and that's a larger dating site than OKC I think) - then again I probably couldn't get a date on Craigslist's 'Casual Encounters'! Plus I live in a small town and go to a small upper-class uni with practically no BHM or BBW to speak of; I haven't dated in years. 

I know it's frustrating if you're looking and it's not working, but hang in there. Maybe try a social activity you like and see if someone may share your interests (eg through meetups.com) rather than a meat market scene like dating websites?


----------



## KotR

DemonsDanceAlone said:


> Looking =[
> 
> Chicks in Tennessee aren't partial towards fat and socially awkward guys.



I don't think that's something mutually exclusive to Tennessee.


That aside, I find myself wishing I lived in Colorado at the moment. On more active pursuits, I've also been tweaking my various dating site profiles in hopes of... well, anything. If shit actually got attention, maybe I'd consider subscribing to one.


----------



## Ola

Single. Not really actively looking though, but that's mostly because when I've been looking for someone to date in the past that has lead to some pretty awful experiences compared to when I've just clicked with someone naturally. I've aimed to become a bit more spontaneous too, in general, so I guess I'm trying to maintain the "whatever happens, happens" mentality.  And while I certainly wouldn't MIND for something to "happen" (rawr ), I don't lose sleep over it or anything. xD

I can totally relate to the frustration some people here are expressing though. :/ And with that said, I think the following was pretty good advice for people in general - or in any case it's pretty much the only approach that has really worked for me personally:



lishiyo said:


> Maybe try a social activity you like and see if someone may share your interests (eg through meetups.com) rather than a meat market scene like dating websites?



So I say... +1!


----------



## seth8thecake

well i am single and looking, but i realize there is an extremely small percentage of ladies on here that are from Iowa so i am kinda just speaking to a wall in a sense lol


----------



## indy500tchr

seth8thecake said:


> well i am single and looking, but i realize there is an extremely small percentage of ladies on here that are from Iowa so i am kinda just speaking to a wall in a sense lol



I feel the same about guys from Indiana  Maybe if we just combine all the "I" states it would be much easier


----------



## FishCharming

officially attached. sorry ladies


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

FishCharming said:


> officially attached. sorry ladies



DUMP THE HOE


Edit: this is eggplant


----------



## Mordecai

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> DUMP THE HOE
> 
> 
> Edit: this is eggplant



Oh my god... they've become a gestalt!


----------



## samuraiscott

Still single. Looking:happy:


----------



## FishCharming

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> DUMP THE HOE
> 
> 
> Edit: this is eggplant



hahahahaaa!!! Hozoe strikes again!

btw: while the hozay video was fun when do we get an eggs video?


----------



## Melian

FishCharming said:


> officially attached. sorry ladies



Happy for you....but also violently jealous!!!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

FishCharming said:


> hahahahaaa!!! Hozoe strikes again!
> 
> btw: while the hozay video was fun when do we get an eggs video?



I hope you're happy. The video cut off right before she mauled me. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qhBHK2cBPpc


----------



## theronin23

FishCharming said:


> officially attached. sorry ladies



You finally caved?


----------



## CastingPearls

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I hope you're happy. The video cut off right before she mauled me.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qhBHK2cBPpc


Adorable. Too cute!!! I love you guys.


----------



## Vageta

...giving up....


----------



## indy500tchr

Vageta said:


> ...giving up....



Seconded and it sucks major goose eggs!


----------



## nic_nic07

Vageta said:


> ...giving up....



Never give up, trust your instincts!

/Peppy from Star Fox moment.

But, seriously, don't do it.


----------



## samuraiscott

indy500tchr said:


> Seconded and it sucks major goose eggs!



UH, Negatory. You are not allowed to give up. Thank you, that is all.


----------



## Lil BigginZ

single again after 6 years but not really looking.

but the doors always open.


----------



## Blackjack

nic_nic07 said:


> Never give up, trust your instincts!
> 
> /Peppy from Star Fox moment.



I love you.


----------



## IrishBBWQueen

pdgujer148 said:


> Still looking for a combo of brainy and supersized.



Single but not looking overly hard... Yeah, I DO believe it will happen & the universe WILL deliver. Not Mr. Perfect... Imagine trying to live up to that!! I certainly ain't no Ms. perfect!! I'd be happy with Mr. funny, clean & good in bed!!!

If you think it's hard in parts of the US.. you should try Ireland!! I am one if tg most un-invisible girls you may ever meet but Goddess-shaped is generally NOT considered a good thing here!! My goal is to change minds- one nan at q time if I have to lol


----------



## willowmoon

IrishBBWQueen said:


> Single but not looking overly hard... Yeah, I DO believe it will happen & the universe WILL deliver. Not Mr. Perfect... Imagine trying to live up to that!! I certainly ain't no Ms. perfect!! I'd be happy with Mr. funny, clean & good in bed!!!
> 
> If you think it's hard in parts of the US.. you should try Ireland!! I am one if tg most un-invisible girls you may ever meet but Goddess-shaped is generally NOT considered a good thing here!! My goal is to change minds- one nan at q time if I have to lol



So you're Irish, BBW, and Pagan? My guess is that you probably won't be single for long.


----------



## IrishBBWQueen

IrishBBWQueen said:


> Single but not looking overly hard... Yeah, I DO believe it will happen & the universe WILL deliver. Not Mr. Perfect... Imagine trying to live up to that!! I certainly ain't no Ms. perfect!! I'd be happy with Mr. funny, clean & good in bed!!!
> 
> If you think it's hard in parts of the US.. you should try Ireland!! I am one if tg most un-invisible girls you may ever meet but Goddess-shaped is generally NOT considered a good thing here!! My goal is to change minds- one nan at q time if I have to lol



Apologies for my bad spelling... typing on an iPhone!!


----------



## IrishBBWQueen

willowmoon said:


> So you're Irish, BBW, and Pagan? My guess is that you probably won't be single for long.



 thanks, it's been over a year now!! as I said Ireland is quite backward when it comes to most things!! don't get me wrong, I love my country & living here but we're always at least 10 years behind the rest of Europe & more behind the US. No-one likes to be different here..... I am fairly different!!


----------



## FishCharming

Melian said:


> Happy for you....but also violently jealous!!!



have i mentioned how much i like girl-on-girl violence? just throwing that out there... 



Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I hope you're happy. The video cut off right before she mauled me.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qhBHK2cBPpc



it totally is only fair. you are a good man my latino brother-from-another-mother



theronin23 said:


> You finally caved?



yup, i totally walked into the classic vagina trap... "I think we should stop having sex until we're officially dating" i know, if only i had some willpower


----------



## theronin23

FishCharming said:


> yup, i totally walked into the classic vagina trap... "I think we should stop having sex until we're officially dating" i know, if only i had some willpower








Look, I don't know you IRL obviously, but I'd tell any of my good friends to barrel roll that shit if a chick pulled what she did when you were spending time with your kid.


----------



## sloboy302

Single and looking... still looking... and looking somemore. :doh:


----------



## BigChaz

sloboy302 said:


> Single and looking... still looking... and looking somemore. :doh:



Change your name to "fastboy302" and hit the town!


----------



## sloboy302

BigChaz said:


> Change your name to "fastboy302" and hit the town!



Lol that's an idea, not sure if it'd work though... hmmm...


----------



## JBfromNH

ANY FFA's in New England?


----------



## Bearsy

Single... not really looking for a relationship right now. But I am looking to have some fun. If something comes of it, cool, if not, cool.


----------



## NJDoll

ahh looking... :eat2:


----------



## Bearsy

NJDoll said:


> ahh looking... :eat2:



Come kick it in B-lo!


----------



## samuraiscott

Looking for someone in Atlanta.......


----------



## WillSpark

NJDoll said:


> ahh looking... :eat2:



Hi there! I'm in Jersey, single, not a douche, and like intelligent conversation over large meals! If you're anywhere near Montclair I'd say we're a perfect match.


----------



## jezter6

I wouldn't say "looking" --- but I am single. Since the divorce (about 7 years now), I've had very few relationships and very few dates mostly because I was (and probably still am) tired of some of the relationship bullshit.

That said, I won't turn down a relationship if it comes by, but I'm not that worried about it. I'm rather happy without a woman, so I'm only going to get into a relationship if I'm pretty sure it'll be one that makes me more happy. Anything with drama and I'll just stay single.


----------



## NJDoll

WillSpark said:


> Hi there! I'm in Jersey, single, not a douche, and like intelligent conversation over large meals! If you're anywhere near Montclair I'd say we're a perfect match.



lol message me, I live pretty close to Montclair.


----------



## JBfromNH

Looking for FFA!


----------



## AsianXL

single and looking..... any takers? i'll make chicken fried rice for you. lol


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

AsianXL said:


> single and looking..... any takers? i'll make chicken fried rice for you. lol



Chicken fried rice? Shit, let's do this.


----------



## Sasquatch!

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Chicken fried rice? Shit, let's do this.



Chexican babies ftw.


----------



## Zowie

Sasquatch! said:


> Chexican babies ftw.



Mexinese.
..


----------



## rellis10

I think we need a biology lesson before we start talking about the babies


----------



## Albino_taters

bionic_eggplant said:


> Mexinese.
> ..



I want my baby back baby back riiiiibs. ::fat bastard::


----------



## rellis10

Well, I'm not looking anymore.

I managed somehow to find the most amazing girl I've ever met and despite a whole heap of complications.....it turns out we both feel the same way and want to make this work no matter what. She's worth it, every step of the way.

So I'm telling the world I'm no longer available, I've found the one for me. :wubu:


----------



## lovelocs

rellis10 said:


> Well, I'm not looking anymore.
> 
> I managed somehow to find the most amazing girl I've ever met and despite a whole heap of complications.....it turns out we both feel the same way and want to make this work no matter what. She's worth it, every step of the way.
> 
> So I'm telling the world I'm no longer available, I've found the one for me. :wubu:



YAY!!!

Seriously.

YAY!!!


----------



## BigChaz

rellis10 said:


> Well, I'm not looking anymore.
> 
> I managed somehow to find the most amazing girl I've ever met and despite a whole heap of complications.....it turns out we both feel the same way and want to make this work no matter what. She's worth it, every step of the way.
> 
> So I'm telling the world I'm no longer available, I've found the one for me. :wubu:



You found the "one for you" that quickly, huh? Man, this forum kills me.


----------



## ButlerGirl09

BigChaz said:


> You found the "one for you" that quickly, huh? Man, this forum kills me.



Oh now don't rain on his parade... 

Congrats, Rellis. That's great! I'm happy for you both :happy:


----------



## HDANGEL15

rellis10 said:


> Well, I'm not looking anymore.
> 
> I managed somehow to find the most amazing girl I've ever met and despite a whole heap of complications.....it turns out we both feel the same way and want to make this work no matter what. She's worth it, every step of the way.
> 
> So I'm telling the world I'm no longer available, I've found the one for me. :wubu:



*way to go RELLIS!!!! keep it simple...take it slow and SAVOR the MOMENTS *


----------



## rellis10

lovelocs said:


> YAY!!!
> 
> Seriously.
> 
> YAY!!!





ButlerGirl09 said:


> Congrats, Rellis. That's great! I'm happy for you both :happy:





HDANGEL15 said:


> *way to go RELLIS!!!! keep it simple...take it slow and SAVOR the MOMENTS *




Thank you everyone!




BigChaz said:


> You found the "one for you" that quickly, huh? Man, this forum kills me.



Also thanks to you Chaz, I'm glad you chipped in.


----------



## Amaranthine

rellis10 said:


> Well, I'm not looking anymore.
> 
> I managed somehow to find the most amazing girl I've ever met and despite a whole heap of complications.....it turns out we both feel the same way and want to make this work no matter what. She's worth it, every step of the way.
> 
> So I'm telling the world I'm no longer available, I've found the one for me. :wubu:



You know...I'd be pretty damn jealous if I wasn't just taken myself. What a coincidence


----------



## theronin23

For fuck's sake, bout damn time an announcement of some kind got made. XD I'm jealous as shit, but happy for you.


----------



## Sasquatch!

*aneurysm*


----------



## WillSpark

Well when you allow for being with someone almost in a totally different hemisphere your options begin to open up.


----------



## charlieversion2

Gonna run my fingers thru your long black hair
Squeeze you tighter than a grizzly bear
Uh-uh-uh,
Yes-sir-ee, uh, uh
I'm gonna stick like glue
Stick, because I'm
Stuck on you. :happy:


----------



## prplecat

Single for a LOOOOOONG time *it's got cobwebs on it*

Recently decided to start looking, but can't find a grizzly bear here in Texas. Would it help to hang brownies from the trees?


----------



## Karter

I am Looking for serious seekers only.


----------



## djudex

Karter said:


> I am Looking for serious seekers only.



srs seeker is srs


----------



## LovesBigMen

rellis10 said:


> Well, I'm not looking anymore.
> 
> I managed somehow to find the most amazing girl I've ever met and despite a whole heap of complications.....it turns out we both feel the same way and want to make this work no matter what. She's worth it, every step of the way.
> 
> So I'm telling the world I'm no longer available, I've found the one for me. :wubu:



Yay this is great Rellis I am happy for you and your lady. :happy:


----------



## lovelocs

prplecat said:


> Single for a LOOOOOONG time *it's got cobwebs on it*
> 
> Recently decided to start looking, but can't find a grizzly bear here in Texas. Would it help to hang brownies from the trees?



Brownies in trees might get everyone in trouble. You might find ME in a tree noshing brownies. (Of course, you'll know me by my long silken strings of cobwebs...)


----------



## prplecat

lovelocs said:


> Brownies in trees might get everyone in trouble. You might find ME in a tree noshing brownies. (Of course, you'll know me by my long silken strings of cobwebs...)


Nah, YOU won't have to climb a tree. You can come inside for brownies. And milk.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

rellis10 said:


> Well, I'm not looking anymore.
> 
> I managed somehow to find the most amazing girl I've ever met and despite a whole heap of complications.....it turns out we both feel the same way and want to make this work no matter what. She's worth it, every step of the way.
> 
> So I'm telling the world I'm no longer available, I've found the one for me. :wubu:



I'll fight you for her . . . and then let you win. You'll look like such a badass.

The things I do for you people.


----------



## Zowie

Amaranthine said:


> You know...I'd be pretty damn jealous if I wasn't just taken myself. What a coincidence



Congradulations to you both! Like everyone said, take it easy, enjoy all of it. It really rocks though.



djudex said:


> srs seeker is srs


:wubu:


----------



## JonesT

Looking


----------



## doafm

Been looking going on oh about 8ish years. Syracuse, NY has not been all that BHM friendly! Regardless I stand resolute!


----------



## Amaranthine

doafm said:


> Been looking going on oh about 8ish years. Syracuse, NY has not been all that BHM friendly! Regardless I stand resolute!



Oh, you're from my hometown then. Welcome to the boards :happy: And, in my opinion, Syracuse isn't really good for anything. Cept snow. It's good at snowing.


----------



## doafm

Amaranthine said:


> Oh, you're from my hometown then. Welcome to the boards :happy: And, in my opinion, Syracuse isn't really good for anything. Cept snow. It's good at snowing.



Don't forget cloudy days. We are really good at that as well! Thanks for the welcome, glad I'm not the only CNY'er around! :happy:


----------



## Bearsy

Syracuse blows! Rochester sucks! Buffalo for life! 

Welcome to the board!


----------



## doafm

Bearsy said:


> Syracuse blows! Rochester sucks! Buffalo for life!
> 
> Welcome to the board!



Every time I get down about being in Syracuse I just remind myself "hey, at least it's not Utica." Thanks for the welcome Mr. B. I was going to rip on Buffalo, but then remembered I had Fuddruckers for the first time there. I believe that legally binds me from saying anything negative about the city for at least 11 more years.


----------



## FishCharming

doafm said:


> Every time I get down about being in Syracuse I just remind myself "hey, at least it's not Utica." Thanks for the welcome Mr. B. I was going to rip on Buffalo, but then remembered I had Fuddruckers for the first time there. I believe that legally binds me from saying anything negative about the city for at least 11 more years.



oh no, you can rip all you want, as long as you say "but the food is good" afterward.

Example: Buffalo is the most decrepit, corrupt, frozen out abortion of a city packed with so many ignorant fucking cocktards that god himself weeps blood from his ass at the mere mention of the place... but the food is good!


----------



## Zowie

FishCharming said:


> oh no, you can rip all you want, as long as you say "but the food is good" afterward.
> 
> Example: Buffalo is the most decrepit, corrupt, frozen out abortion of a city packed with so many ignorant fucking cocktards that god himself weeps blood from his ass at the mere mention of the place... but the food is good!



But the tips are bad.  Fucking Canadians.


----------



## FishCharming

Zowie said:


> But the tips are bad.  Fucking Canadians.



QFT! 

you are wise like the buddha!


----------



## Zowie

FishCharming said:


> QFT!
> 
> you are wise like the buddha!



When I had a certain American friend here, I overtipped every time we went for dinner because of you. I was afraid to look bad and have him tell everyone that Canadians are awful tippers.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Zowie said:


> When I had a certain American friend here, I overtipped every time we went for dinner because of you. I was afraid to look bad and have him tell everyone that Canadians are awful tippers.



HAHAHAHAHA . . . hilarious.


----------



## FishCharming

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> HAHAHAHAHA . . . hilarious.



i'm going to need to hear this from hozay before i can believe you...


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

FishCharming said:


> i'm going to need to hear this from hozay before i can believe you...



Sir, she was a model tipper. A++ will do business with again.


----------



## doafm

Damn that Canada, with it's clean cities and generally pleasant disposition! But the food is good...

How was that? I may need more practice...


----------



## MaybeX

Actively looking again.


----------



## samuraiscott

Still looking.


----------



## FishCharming

annnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnd now i'm single, lol. that was a long five minutes 

Chateau de poisson is now accepting reservations


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

FishCharming said:


> annnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnd now i'm single, lol. that was a long five minutes
> 
> Chateau de poisson is now accepting reservations



Sir where have you been?!?!?? I miss your unsolicited e-gropings of my Canadian.


----------



## Zowie

FishCharming said:


> annnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnd now i'm single, lol. that was a long five minutes
> 
> Chateau de poisson is now accepting reservations



Dump the hoe!

Well, no, sorry about this. Next one?


----------



## FishCharming

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Sir where have you been?!?!?? I miss your unsolicited e-gropings of my Canadian.



sorry, been busy casting pearls and all that good stuff (sorry cp, lol). i promise to be more attentive to the gropey needs of the northern FFA masses from now on. 

*Gropes wildly about* 



Zowie said:


> Dump the hoe!
> 
> Well, no, sorry about this. Next one?



oh, i did. it's okay, i knew it was going to be bad going in; but as my brother-in-law said "Dude, it's all your fault. you seem to have a thing for psychotic women..." lol


----------



## FishCharming

and even though i havnt been posting much i've still been reading the threads; and i've noticed a distinct lack of several FFAs. Where's Melian, Rabbit and Esther gone to?


----------



## Paquito

I'm attached.

To Fish.


----------



## FishCharming

Paquito said:


> I'm attached.
> 
> To Fish.



:wubu: awwwwe!


----------



## Paquito

Btw I spent last night trying to explain what Cthulhu is to my parents and aunt. Made me think of you. :wubu:


----------



## theronin23

FishCharming said:


> annnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnd now i'm single, lol. that was a long five minutes
> 
> Chateau de poisson is now accepting reservations



Bout damn time you wised up lol.

Nobody ever listens.


----------



## ManBeef

Attached to my food. Looking for someone that I'll be forced to share it with


----------



## JayDanger

Single and looking. But it can be hard to find a girl who's willing to be patient with me. I do work a lot for very little money. I'm a mad fun boyfriend though.

Besides...what girl doesn't want to date a rapper


----------



## Anjula

I'm attached to my lovely Chris,but I love looking and talking with nice BHM's


----------



## Tad

Anjula said:


> I'm attached to my lovely Chris,but I love looking and talking with nice BHM's



Good lord, that photo is all sorts of amazing  You two make a great looking couple!


----------



## Anjula

Tad said:


> Good lord, that photo is all sorts of amazing  You two make a great looking couple!



thank u


----------



## coyote wild

I am officially looking.

Which sucks, because I'm terrible at the whole "social interaction" thing. Being in a relationship for 8 years, I used to think about how lucky I was that I didn't have to play the dating game. Because if I did, I would probably be single the rest of my life.

And lo, here I am. 

But yeah, I'm currently looking. Hopefully for a sweet, maybe a little shy BBW with similar tastes in the arts (music, movies, etc) and a positive attitude towards life.


----------



## CBV_5150

Looking in Houston, and having no luck.....


----------



## FishCharming

theronin23 said:


> Bout damn time you wised up lol.
> 
> Nobody ever listens.



it's not that i was unwise about it or didnt listen. i knew it most likely wasnt going to work from the beginning (and i believe i mentioned that 2 0r 3 times on here) but shit, you never know if you dont try and over all, though brief, the good outweighed the bad. 

it could have been much worse


----------



## Dockta_Dockta

I am single not actively looking. I wouldn't deny something if it came along though.


----------



## ManBeef

I'm still looking... when i'm not xboxing it... or on the net... or even eating or sexing myself... woot


----------



## hallowjak

Looking here in Los Angeles. It's a tough town to find FFAs in.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

im looking,but not expecting.if i find someone great,if not nothing new.lol


----------



## VickiNicole

I'm 100% looking for someone and having a difficult time with it. I want to be in a relationship. I want to be married. I don't like being single and alone. I want someone to come home to every night and cuddle with.
I am on ALOT of dating sites, and I don't get asked out on dates much. 
Oh I get asked to "hook up" "feel your boobs" "down to f^ck" which I'm not interested in at all.
What happened to a nice old fashioned dinner and drinks, chat, get to know each other through conversation?
My friend met a guy from this site and he lived all the way cross country, and they are moving in with each other in a couple months. I hope I have good luck like that soon.
So want to be cuddling with my man.
Where is he? He needs to find me. I'm in Arizona, willing to relocate.


chicagomark said:


> Just curious....how many on this forum have a partner or are looking for someone. I'm looking! How about you?


----------



## shaneygirls

I've decided to look again... been single for quite a few years now... told myself I didn't need a man... didn't need a relationship. I was going to focus on being a great mom... blah blah blah... Well, "mom" is lonely and ready for someone to find me... I used to be fun. I used to be easy going. I used to be a great catch... I'm sure it's just like riding a bike, right? Ya never forget...?! So...


----------



## HeavyDuty24

VickiNicole said:


> I'm 100% looking for someone and having a difficult time with it. I want to be in a relationship. I want to be married. I don't like being single and alone. I want someone to come home to every night and cuddle with.
> I am on ALOT of dating sites, and I don't get asked out on dates much.
> Oh I get asked to "hook up" "feel your boobs" "down to f^ck" which I'm not interested in at all.
> What happened to a nice old fashioned dinner and drinks, chat, get to know each other through conversation?
> My friend met a guy from this site and he lived all the way cross country, and they are moving in with each other in a couple months. I hope I have good luck like that soon.
> So want to be cuddling with my man.
> Where is he? He needs to find me. I'm in Arizona, willing to relocate.




i agree this is exactly how i feel.i want to be in a relationship too,i want someone to cuddle with,i want to love again.im tired of being alone,just coming home alone wishing someone was there,watching movies by myself.i don't mind watching movies by myself but it sucks man. i am seriously looking for someone,but i don't expect much cause i have never really had good luck with love so it is hard to keep your hopes up you know.i hope we both find someone i know exactly how you feel trust me.being single for like 10 years,it sucks big time.


----------



## FishCharming

out of the last 3 years i've only been attached for like maybe 6 months. it sucks sometimes but you just have to keep on keepin on. 

find whatever it is in yourself that makes you happy. you can't rely on someone else to complete you; you should be complete and looking for someone else to compliment you.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

FishCharming said:


> find whatever it is in yourself that makes you happy. you can't rely on someone else to complete you; you should be complete and looking for someone else to compliment you.



you know,this took me awhile to understand but glad i finally figured that out,makes things much better.once i got out of my early teens this hit me.you have to make your own self happy,cause no one else is,i found out that if you depend on others to make you happy most of the time it will lead to dissapointments. so completely agreed


----------



## Tad

HeavyDuty24 said:


> you know,this took me awhile to understand but glad i finally figured that out,makes things much better.once i got out of my early teens this hit me.you have to make your own self happy,cause no one else is,i found out that if you depend on others to make you happy most of the time it will lead to dissapointments. so completely agreed



The corollary: You can't make someone else happy. You can make it easier for them to be happy maybe, and you can probably make them unhappy....but even Prince(ss) Charming incarnate can't make someone else happy in the long run.


----------



## JonesT

I'm actually still looking


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Tad said:


> The corollary: You can't make someone else happy. You can make it easier for them to be happy maybe, and you can probably make them unhappy....but even Prince(ss) Charming incarnate can't make someone else happy in the long run.




i do agree.like if someone thinks there ugly,it won't matter how many times you tell them that they are beautiful.if they truely think that they are ugly,it won't matter how many times you call them beautiful,they are still going to think they are ugly regardless no matter how many times you tell them it's not true.


----------



## JonesT

HeavyDuty24 said:


> i do agree.like if someone thinks there ugly,it won't matter how many times you tell them that they are beautiful.if they truely think that they are ugly,it won't matter how many times you call them beautiful,they are still going to think they are ugly regardless no matter how many times you tell them it's not true.



I can relate to that man because I don't think very highly of myself. I was called ugly alot when I was a child so I grew up with low self-esteem. So whenever I get compliments I still call myself ugly. I know it's not good to think so negative but I'm so used to it


----------



## HeavyDuty24

JonesT said:


> I can relate to that man because I don't think very highly of myself. I was called ugly alot when I was a child so I grew up with low self-esteem. So whenever I get compliments I still call myself ugly. I know it's not good to think so negative but I'm so used to it




hey man don't feel bad i do the same thing.i still find myself unnatractive.some people say im cute but i still think there joking or something. although i wish i had alittle more confidence,but i don't want so much confidence to the point it turns into cockiness like some people.i like being humble you know.


----------



## JonesT

HeavyDuty24 said:


> hey man don't feel bad i do the same thing.i still find myself unnatractive.some people say im cute but i still think there joking or something. although i wish i had alittle more confidence,but i don't want so much confidence to the point it turns into cockiness like some people.i like being humble you know.



Man I look at some people and I'm like "Well they are so lucky" and then most attractive people let it go to their heads and they like to talk down on us less attractive people. That's the thing that really bothers me. I love getting a confidence boost but I'm just like you in that situation, I don't want so much so that I turn into a cocky person. But then again cockiness was never in my personality.


----------



## Meddlecase

Well, I'm not attached, but I'm not sure if I'm actually looking for anything. Maybe I'm waiting for something to fall in my lap. I'm just fucking around at the moment.


----------



## NYC_FFA

Attached to my BHM husband. If he gives me permission, perhaps I can post some pics of us together on here. He doesn't have a problem with me posting pics of myself, but I wouldn't post pics of him without his consent.

To describe him, he's a little taller than me, probably about 5'5", reddish-brownish hair that gets shaggy like Jim's from "The Office" when it gets long, beard, glasses, bluish-green eyes and a nice round belly. I completely adore him. :wubu:


----------



## penguin

I'm not attached, but I wasn't looking. I have started seeing someone, but it's still in the very early stages and I'm not sure if it'll turn into anything serious. I'd like it to, though.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

I'm attached to one of the coolest Canadians ever. 

and no, it's not Steve nash, or ellen Page. But she's still super fucking cool.


----------



## HDANGEL15

NYC_FFA said:


> Attached to my BHM husband. If he gives me permission, perhaps I can post some pics of us together on here. He doesn't have a problem with me posting pics of myself, but I wouldn't post pics of him without his consent.
> 
> To describe him, he's a little taller than me, probably about 5'5", reddish-brownish hair that gets shaggy like Jim's from "The Office" when it gets long, beard, glasses, bluish-green eyes and a nice round belly. I completely adore him. :wubu:



*pics plsthxkbai*


----------



## HeavyDuty24

JonesT said:


> Man I look at some people and I'm like "Well they are so lucky" and then most attractive people let it go to their heads and they like to talk down on us less attractive people. That's the thing that really bothers me. I love getting a confidence boost but I'm just like you in that situation, I don't want so much so that I turn into a cocky person. But then again cockiness was never in my personality.




i so agree with you man,you know me and you are aot alike.i hate it when people are cocky.as you say i never was the cocky type.even with a compliment i keep a level head.you know the ones that are cocky really shouldn't be alot of the time.a confidence boost is always great,but i never let it go to my head.that is where alot of people miss up at,letting it go to there head.i know that beauty is in the eye of the beholder,and most of the so-call attractive people are SO ugly on the inside.alot of time with the attractive types is what you see is what you get.sure they are attractive,but that's probably all they got are there looks,nothing much more then that most of the time...looks can only get you so far you know...yes i agree the people that think they are "all that" REALLY piss me off man,the guys that think they are god's gift to women,and the women who think that they are god's gift to guys really erk me...some people think they are all that and everything else,but they are not aware that that very thought makes them so unappealing.some people are called attractive SO much they look for it,and when they don't hear they think something is wrong,they expect it always.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I'm attached to one of the coolest Canadians ever.
> 
> and no, it's not Steve nash, or ellen Page. But she's still super fucking cool.




is that Zowie?:blink:


----------



## Zowie

HeavyDuty24 said:


> is that Zowie?:blink:



It is.  Happy Zowie. Also Zowie from-too-long-ago.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Zowie said:


> It is.  Happy Zowie. Also Zowie from-too-long-ago.




o i see,i can notice your beauty anywhere.:wubu: so um this is in the past Zowie? ooooo i see.:blink:


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

HeavyDuty24 said:


> is that Zowie?:blink:



You bet your sweet ass it is.


----------



## FishCharming

Zowie said:


> It is.  Happy Zowie. Also Zowie from-too-long-ago.



so i briefly considered downloading a photoshop trial and pasting my head over hozay's with the caption of zowie in-the-not-too-distant-future but decided against it for obvious reasons; i mean the download takes waaaaay too long


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

FishCharming said:


> so i briefly considered downloading a photoshop trial and pasting my head over hozay's with the caption of zowie in-the-not-too-distant-future but decided against it for obvious reasons; i mean the download takes waaaaay too long



hahaha, yous hould have done it. It would have been so awesome.


----------



## FishCharming

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> hahaha, yous hould have done it. It would have been so awesome.



ask and ye shall receive! although done with paint so it kinda sucks, lol






zoe from-the-not-too-distant-future 

and there, my creeper quotient has been satisfied for the day. i'm off to take a nap.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

FishCharming said:


> ask and ye shall receive! although done with paint so it kinda sucks, lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zoe from-the-not-too-distant-future
> 
> and there, my creeper quotient has been satisfied for the day. i'm off to take a nap.



that leather jacket looks good on you.


----------



## FishCharming

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> that leather jacket looks good on you.



not as good as eggs does 

haha, sorry! couldnt help myself :blush:


----------



## JulieD

Um, yeah...that's pretty effing creepy


----------



## Zowie

This is such bullshit. I wanted Blond-highlights Fish. DO IT.


----------



## CastingPearls

ooooh yeah and give her a clown nose just for shits n giggles!


----------



## FishCharming

Zowie said:


> This is such bullshit. I wanted Blond-highlights Fish. DO IT.



gawd! i love domineering women :wubu:


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> You bet your sweet ass it is.




o,so you two? o i see.:shocked::blink:


----------



## JulieD

attached or looking?
Sure, why not...


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

HeavyDuty24 said:


> o,so you two? o i see.:shocked::blink:



Yeah, us two.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Yeah, us two.




haha lol.well i could kinda tell that something maybe was there.


----------



## KotR

I hate that feeling when you find a poster who's shared a picture of themselves and you're like, "Oh shit, they're perfect..." but you have no context to make the comment without it sounding creepy or typical "Guy on internet sees Girl for first time!" Plus I technically know nothing more than what some quick history skimming might yield, which may also border on stalker-y. Crap. D:


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

KotR said:


> I hate that feeling when you find a poster who's shared a picture of themselves and you're like, "Oh shit, they're perfect..." but you have no context to make the comment without it sounding creepy or typical "Guy on internet sees Girl for first time!" Plus I technically know nothing more than what some quick history skimming might yield, which may also border on stalker-y. Crap. D:



I find that sometimes, and by sometimes I mean most of the time, a genuine compliment works. 

For example: 
Oh, I really like your hair that way. 
You look like a really nice person to hang out with. 
I like your smile/your smile is so radiant. 
I like the way your eye make-up is done. 

This is just what I have found works in general. A specific conpliment usually drives a point home or makes a little more memorable. At least that's what I have found. I'm sure one of the ladies here can tell you if I'm right or not, or maybe elaborate. 

Things not to say:
Tits or GTFO!
ZOMG!!! UR HAWT!!!
:smitten::smitten::smitten::wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu:
You're so hot! 
(the above can be used in the right context, as in a joke or if you know the person. But for a initial first post, not such a great idea. 

All that being said, I might be full of shit.


----------



## KotR

Pretty much in agreement with the "what not to say" part. Perhaps the fact I've been away for a bit may work to my advantage depending on how long the pic in question had been up and initial internet-isms have come and gone. Still, hate sounding plain even if I am being sincere, though. Gonna mull over sending them a PM some.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

KotR said:


> I hate that feeling when you find a poster who's shared a picture of themselves and you're like, "Oh shit, they're perfect..." but you have no context to make the comment without it sounding creepy or typical "Guy on internet sees Girl for first time!" Plus I technically know nothing more than what some quick history skimming might yield, which may also border on stalker-y. Crap. D:



i feel you man.being respecful always works,and compliment a feature that is unique to them.Hozay makes good points too...


----------



## HDANGEL15

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I find that sometimes, and by sometimes I mean most of the time, a genuine compliment works.
> 
> For example:
> Oh, I really like your hair that way.
> You look like a really nice person to hang out with.
> I like your smile/your smile is so radiant.
> I like the way your eye make-up is done.
> 
> This is just what I have found works in general. A specific conpliment usually drives a point home or makes a little more memorable. At least that's what I have found. I'm sure one of the ladies here can tell you if I'm right or not, or maybe elaborate.
> 
> Things not to say:
> Tits or GTFO!
> ZOMG!!! UR HAWT!!!
> :smitten::smitten::smitten::wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu:
> You're so hot!
> (the above can be used in the right context, as in a joke or if you know the person. But for a initial first post, not such a great idea.
> 
> All that being said, I might be full of shit.



*don't listen to him....creeper.......stalker..... rUN RUN for your life 
**


*


----------



## BBW4Chattery

Looking. :wubu:

Currently have girly feelings for a fella who, despite our 13 year bestest friend history, is too kind to tell me to fark off with the lovey dovey wishes since he doesn't feel the same way.

So, for the new year, I'm doing us both a favor and looking for someone else to take the full force of my adoration/kink/etc.


----------



## freakyfred

Attached to Kristineirl :3
There's us at Dublin Zoo


----------



## Paquito

freakyfred said:


> Attached to Kristineirl :3
> There's us at Dublin Zoo



Cute couple. Congrats.


----------



## indy500tchr

No more looking! :wubu:


----------



## meangreen

nic_nic07 said:


> Never give up, trust your instincts!
> 
> /Peppy from Star Fox moment.



Peppy also said to "Do a Barrel Roll!" but that really isn't usefull advice lol :huh:


+ Looking :happy:


P.S: I miss the old Star Fox Games


----------



## HeavyDuty24

meangreen said:


> Peppy also said to "Do a Barrel Roll!" but that really isn't usefull advice lol :huh:
> 
> 
> + Looking :happy:
> 
> 
> P.S: I miss the old Star Fox Games




LMAO!!!! I LOVE STAR FOX!

*in best Peppy voice" DO A BARREL ROOOLL! LMAO!

seriously man StarFox owned,there next to be a new StarFox game. "hey einstein im on YOUR side!" ahh the good ol' days.


----------



## samuraiscott

Still looking.


----------



## chicken legs

***bump***

Officially the lone ranger an not looking.


----------



## Fat_Cat

Not attached, not looking


----------



## tummylovin'003

I iz attached! :wubu:


----------



## BLK360

Past the not looking phase, so, looking...but with a very fine tooth comb, tired of this solid block of insanity, crazy I don't mind, but I'm really tired of this mental hospital shit...


----------



## Goreki

BLK360 said:


> Past the not looking phase, so, looking...but with a very fine tooth comb, tired of this solid block of insanity, crazy I don't mind, but I'm really tired of this mental hospital shit...


That's why most people try to pick up in bars, not institutions.


----------



## escapist

Goreki said:


> That's why most people try to pick up in bars, not institutions.



I think perhaps though the only difference between a bar and an institution is at the bar you can drink whatever you want. In the institution you only get what they think will make you better.


----------



## BLK360

Goreki said:


> That's why most people try to pick up in bars, not institutions.



I'll take my chances in the institution thank you, besides, I can still convince people in there I'm famous.


----------



## SerenityValkyrie

Not attached, but I am somewhat looking...


----------



## misskaribabyy

i'm actually looking for someone...i keep pretty busy with college so it's hard to get out and meet people..i'm hoping this forum will help me out!


----------



## Rathkhan

Not attached, kind of looking/kind of not caring. If I find it, I'll be good with that... if I don't, I'm alright with that for now.  Lonely? Sure, but not depressingly so. I'm good with Me.


----------



## Vageta

Looking for that special someone to spend the rest of my life with....


----------



## Luke

misskaribabyy said:


> i'm actually looking for someone...i keep pretty busy with college so it's hard to get out and meet people..i'm hoping this forum will help me out!


Sure will. Hi. I'm Luke. Now move to the left coast.


----------



## spacce

not attached but not really looking..


----------



## HDANGEL15

Rathkhan said:


> Not attached, kind of looking/kind of not caring. If I find it, I'll be good with that... if I don't, I'm alright with that for now.  Lonely? Sure, but not depressingly so. I'm good with Me.



*pretty much same boat .....single is awesome and SIMPLE*


----------



## Broadside

not attached, but looking... not very hard, but I've made a few passes at a few chicks since I got back. They didn't work, but it was a good warmup!


----------



## Polarbear

not attached, not going out of my way to meet someone. Guess just living till someone comes along.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Looking, but not as much. Kinda just going with the flow of things currently.


----------



## samuraiscott

misskaribabyy said:


> i'm actually looking for someone...i keep pretty busy with college so it's hard to get out and meet people..i'm hoping this forum will help me out!



I am looking as well......


----------



## roundedout

I'm happily attached, but would still like to make some new friends.


----------



## Dockta_Dockta

Forever looking to be attached.

That just about sums it up.


----------



## shhtx1970

I am not attached, I am casually looking. Also, recently moved to San Antonio, TX. :huh:


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

I posted this in the lounge singles thread. I love this video, I watch it whenever I'm feeling down about being alone. 

Believe in it!


----------



## Thelonious

Didn't join this place on the sole purpose of looking, but if i happen to find someone the better. However in the general sense of everyday life I am looking to see what it's oike to be attached.


----------



## Missbreeze

chicagomark said:


> Just curious....how many on this forum have a partner or are looking for someone. I'm looking! How about you?



I am single. Mostly looking for a great friend to do things with. I take care of my mom so the heavy duty relationship is out for a while. But it would be nice to have a great man to do things with.


----------



## Sasquatch!

*cough* Yeah, single.


----------



## djudex

Sasquatch! said:


> *cough* Yeah, single.



I'm not cupping your balls, quit doing that.


----------



## Geodetic_Effect

The label "friends with benefits" has always annoyed me.


----------



## NewfieGal

Not attached, not exactly looking but not looking away either lol... I am hoping that the right man is gonna trip over my feet and fall for me LOL


----------



## GentleSavage

Looking. Perpetually.


----------



## hopeforhopenick

looking....:eat2:


----------



## Blackjack

hopeforhopenick said:


> looking....:eat2:



Yeah, that emoticon kinda gives the serial killer vibe in this context.


----------



## chicken legs

Blackjack said:


> Yeah, that emoticon kinda gives the serial killer vibe in this context.



More like a gold digger..lol


----------



## Blackjack

Also, not really attached, not really looking.

Though sex is definitely welcome.


----------



## Lil BigginZ

singles not looking


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Blackjack said:


> Yeah, that emoticon kinda gives the serial killer vibe in this context.



I was actually going to ask him what exactly he was looking for. That emoticon threw me for a loop. It made me feel like he was looking for rations.


----------



## djudex

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> It made me feel like he was looking for rations.



BLUE HOPEFORHOPENICK NEEDS FOOD BADLY


----------



## Mysti Mountains

I'm looking...and there are some hot BHM in here...


----------



## big_lad27

Still single and on the lookout, not for anything serious at the moment but a chill out buddy is more then welcome


----------



## FrankWhite333

Looking in NYC


----------



## otherwhere

definitely depressingly single


----------



## Deanna

Attached, with him wrapped around my finger


----------



## hopeforhopenick

which finger?


----------



## Deanna

hopeforhopenick said:


> which finger?



Not nice, Nick


----------



## Vageta

Deanna said:


> Attached, with him wrapped around my finger




I can see why he would be. You are totally beautiful, AND you know how to let loose and enjoy a nice puffy chub boy. Any guy would be crazy for a girl like that!


----------



## chicken legs

hopeforhopenick said:


> which finger?





Deanna said:


> Not nice, Nick



That made me choke on my water..lol


----------



## JenFromOC

I've just come to the conclusion that I'll always be single. I'm always looking for a future ex-boyfriend.


----------



## Yakatori

chicken legs said:


> "_That made me choke on my water..lol_"


I still don't quite get-it.


----------



## Rathkhan

JenFromOC said:


> I've just come to the conclusion that I'll always be single. I'm always looking for a future ex-boyfriend.



Oh hey there, you know, I always love seeing you pop up! LOL


----------



## StarScream!

Looking? For what I'm really not sure.

Too be completely honest, I've never felt less confident in myself though. It's weird, I had every intention of being with my last girlfriend for the rest of my life, and now that I'm not with her anymore I'm not really sure how to be single again. Maybe part of it is that I'm over 30 now, and kind feel like a creep around a lot of younger girls so I just kinda distance myself. Blah!

Looking mostly at my school books these days, maybe that is what is best for me at the moment. Sure am starting to feel lonely though.


----------



## Deanna

Yakatori said:


> I still don't quite get-it.



The middle finger. 
I think that's what he meant. He knows me. He should mean that one.


----------



## homersimpson

Hey now...been a while since i been on Dimensions. How ya'all doing


----------



## chicken legs

homersimpson said:


> Hey now...been a while since i been on Dimensions. How ya'all doing



How youz doin'.....


----------



## homersimpson

Doing ok...How about yourself?


----------



## vinarian

StarScream! said:


> Looking? For what I'm really not sure.
> 
> Too be completely honest, I've never felt less confident in myself though. It's weird, I had every intention of being with my last girlfriend for the rest of my life, and now that I'm not with her anymore I'm not really sure how to be single again. Maybe part of it is that I'm over 30 now, and kind feel like a creep around a lot of younger girls so I just kinda distance myself. Blah!
> 
> Looking mostly at my school books these days, maybe that is what is best for me at the moment. Sure am starting to feel lonely though.



Creeps are people too!

+1 for the creep club wohoo!


----------



## pegz

Looking.....


----------



## savethemurlocs11

Very much looking. For what? I don't know. Just want it to be something special :3


----------



## Lil BigginZ

savethemurlocs11 said:


> Very much looking. For what? I don't know. Just want it to be something special :3



You have a great name 

My guild use to make new members who joined to raid with us do a murloc impersonation. Best one got the spot to raid


----------



## savethemurlocs11

Lil BigginZ said:


> You have a great name
> 
> My guild use to make new members who joined to raid with us do a murloc impersonation. Best one got the spot to raid



Haha bad ass! What server you on? I have toons on Illiden, Khagdar, and Kil Jaeden 

<3


----------



## FishCharming

Lil BigginZ said:


> You have a great name
> 
> My guild use to make new members who joined to raid with us do a murloc impersonation. Best one got the spot to raid



i loved the baby murlocs! i would giggle like a retard every time i heard them! it might have been because i was drunk every time i played but whatever


----------



## Lil BigginZ

savethemurlocs11 said:


> Haha bad ass! What server you on? I have toons on Illiden, Khagdar, and Kil Jaeden
> 
> <3



I don't play anymore, I switched to Rift, but I was horde on The Forgotten Coast and Alliance on Bloodscalp.


----------



## savethemurlocs11

Lil BigginZ said:


> I don't play anymore, I switched to Rift, but I was horde on The Forgotten Coast and Alliance on Bloodscalp.



Haha who does play anymore? I got Cata, played maybe 2 months or so......Plus, i hardly have anytime for gaming anymore as it is between work and school...

T.T but im more of a turn based rpg kind of gal than mmo


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Looking . . . For vagina. Hit, me, up!


----------



## Gingembre

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Looking . . . For vagina. Hit, me, up!



Authentic British vagina waiting for you here whenever you feel like crossing the pond.


----------



## chicken legs

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Looking . . . For vagina. Hit, me, up!



LOL...you made me choke on a sunflower seed. Honesty is the best policy.


----------



## chicken legs

JenFromOC said:


> I've just come to the conclusion that I'll always be single. I'm always looking for a future ex-boyfriend.



I must spread rep around .. dangit.


----------



## Lil BigginZ

JenFromOC said:


> I've just come to the conclusion that I'll always be single. I'm always looking for a future ex-boyfriend.



Use and abuse anytime


----------



## savethemurlocs11

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Looking . . . For vagina. Hit, me, up!



Hey I have one of those!

(I think)


----------



## Sasquatch!

Gingembre said:


> Authentic British vagina waiting for you here whenever you feel like crossing the pond.



*Breaks out of Jazz Trance*

Wait, What? Gingembre's single?


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Sasquatch! said:


> *Breaks out of Jazz Trance*
> 
> Wait, What? Gingembre's single?



GET AWAY! I've been sweet talkin' her for MONTHS!! Maybe even a YEAR!


----------



## theronin23

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Looking . . . For vagina. Hit, me, up!



Only if you have a seven inch cock and are the best looking guy here.


----------



## Deanna

theronin23 said:


> Only if you have a seven inch cock and are the best looking guy here.



Yawn.

It must be 17 inches and discharge mythical creatures in order to get our attention.


----------



## theronin23

Deanna said:


> Yawn.
> 
> It must be 17 inches and discharge mythical creatures in order to get our attention.



Shhhh, I'm lowering my standards so I can get me some Hozay!!! :smitten:


----------



## Blackjack

Deanna said:


> Yawn.
> 
> It must be 17 inches and discharge mythical creatures in order to get our attention.



Well I'll be damned. PM is incoming.


----------



## Melian

Blackjack said:


> Well I'll be damned. PM is incoming.



Don't get too excited, ladies. He splooges hobbits, not unicorns. Although, they will clean your house and cook dinner before he wipes them off your back.


----------



## Deanna

Melian said:


> Don't get too excited, ladies. He splooges hobbits, not unicorns. Although, they will clean your house and cook dinner before he wipes them off your back.



If they also sing folk music, I don't see what the problem is.


----------



## Zowie

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Looking . . . For vagina. Hit, me, up!




We're allowed to be this honest?
LOOKING FOR DICK! And someone who'll buy me a drink. And then who won't hear from me again for months on end.


----------



## Lil BigginZ

Zowie said:


> We're allowed to be this honest?
> LOOKING FOR DICK! And someone who'll buy me a drink. And then who won't hear from me again for months on end.



Don't make me fly to Vancouver


----------



## Zowie

Lil BigginZ said:


> Don't make me fly to Vancouver









How often are we going to use this picture?


----------



## Lil BigginZ

Zowie said:


> How often are we going to use this picture?



God damn geography


----------



## Zowie

Lil BigginZ said:


> God damn geography



No way. Let's do this. Bring the vodka.


----------



## djudex

I think I'd win for distance but I haven't given away the random dickin' for many years now.

Besides I'd never be able to get the image of Hozay peeking up from between your thighs doing the thumbs-up long enough to stop laughing.


----------



## theronin23

djudex said:


> Besides I'd never be able to get the image of Hozay peeking up from between your thighs doing the thumbs-up long enough to stop laughing.



....and now I can't either.


----------



## Zowie

djudex said:


> Besides I'd never be able to get the image of Hozay peeking up from between your thighs doing the thumbs-up long enough to stop laughing.





theronin23 said:


> ....and now I can't either.



I'm pretty sure I have that picture, somewhere.


----------



## Gingembre

Sasquatch! said:


> *Breaks out of Jazz Trance*
> 
> Wait, What? Gingembre's single?





Hozay J Garseeya said:


> GET AWAY! I've been sweet talkin' her for MONTHS!! Maybe even a YEAR!



Awwww, you guys!
Anyway, nah, I'm not single, although I am allowed some no-strings-attached loving if I want, seeing as my boy lives in Ghana and I havent seen him since June and won't be doing so until January.

.....I'm not sure how it works if there's also distance involved in the NSA bit...hmmm...


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone

Zowie said:


> http://img836.imageshack.us/img836/5761/bedl.png[
> 
> How often are we going to use this picture?




If you're flying from A to B stop over in Philly and i'll buy you a few drinks


----------



## vinarian

Deanna said:


> Yawn.
> 
> It must be 17 inches and discharge mythical creatures in order to get our attention.



I discharged chuck norris once...


----------



## Anjula

looking...for fun


----------



## FishCharming

Deanna said:


> Yawn.
> 
> It must be 17 inches and discharge mythical creatures in order to get our attention.



awwwe, my dong is 14 inches and only discharges narwhales and luchadores... stupid non-mythical ejaculate...


----------



## theronin23

FishCharming said:


> awwwe, my dong is 14 inches and only discharges narwhales and luchadores... stupid non-mythical ejaculate...



Narwhals are good enough for me. Take me now!


Also, just for clarification....Still single, and still looking.


----------



## su3liminal

Im single but not sure what I want lol


----------



## Fat_Cat

In light of the current job market, and perpetual not finding anything (Or the conspiracy of fat guys get shuffled to the back of the "hire everyone else first" list), I've decided to change my status from not looking to looking for a smaller FFA who wants nothing more than to use me as beanbag furniture. 

Disclaimer: Nothing against the bigger ladies, just I'm not stucturally rated for my weight plus a female version of me in a furniture situation, and breathing is nice.


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone

Anjula said:


> looking...for fun


----------



## NjBigBoi

Currently single and Im looking, but its more like half-assed looking due to the lack of effort on my part lmao. I mean Ive always been someone who liked being in a relationship rather than being in the single scene but by all means I am fine being single, I just prefer to be attached and am currently looking...


----------



## Helen53105

Hahaha, looking, and rapidly giving up hope that I'll have luck finding anyone in Wisconsin. :doh:


----------



## Rathkhan

Anjula said:


> looking...for fun



Did I mention my middle name is Fun?!?


----------



## eddiejt

Attached. Just looking to make new friends at this time.


----------



## KevinW91

Single and looking.


----------



## freakyfred

Unattached @[email protected]


----------



## ManBeef

Looking... with mega scope binoculars && thermal... come out come out where ever you are. Cuz I'm too big to keep a continues search going. OLLY OLLY OXEN FREE!!!


----------



## Windigo

Single, not actively looking but with an eye open in case someone I know is interested.


----------



## FishCharming

i should have mentioned this a while ago but attached


----------



## Surlysomething

Not looking.
Not attached.
Not caring.


----------



## rellis10

FishCharming said:


> i should have mentioned this a while ago but attached



Congrats Fish!.... albeit apparently quite a belated congrats


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Surlysomething said:


> Not looking.
> Not attached.
> Not caring.



what about "us?"


----------



## Mordecai

I'm not look and am single but really all I want is another Twix!


----------



## Surlysomething

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> what about "us?"




We'll always have Facebook.


----------



## Lil BigginZ

Surlysomething said:


> We'll always have Facebook.



*poke*


----------



## topher38

Well as of last month I was traded in for a 22 year old model.. so I am in the over it part of my life and moving near the looking....


----------



## SitiTomato

Unattached and while maybe not actively looking I always accept applications 




topher38 said:


> Well as of last month I was traded in for a 22 year old model.. so I am in the over it part of my life and moving near the looking....



Dang, sorry to hear that Topher


----------



## topher38

SitiTomato said:


> Unattached and while maybe not actively looking I always accept applications
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dang, sorry to hear that Topher



well it was a wild ride for me she was talking Marriage in Nov. next thing I know, I found someone new... well okay.. hope he knows what he is getting into..


----------



## Windigo

Not attached, not actively looking, but open to meeting anyone  

And hoping to meet a true FA that fits my personality some day


----------



## BigChaz

Single in San Francisco - wink wink wink


----------



## FrankWhite333

Looking amongst 12,000,000? Anyone know where Ms. Waldo is at? If so let me know... LOL


----------



## instantkarma

I'm attached...we're getting married in September. :wubu:


----------



## freakyfred

instantkarma said:


> I'm attached...we're getting married in September. :wubu:



Aww congratulations!


----------



## escapist

instantkarma said:


> I'm attached...we're getting married in September. :wubu:



Congrats


----------



## Vageta

...going to turn gay soon...:wubu:


----------



## NewfieGal

Not attached, wouldn't mind an attachment, not looking actively for an attachment but will not reject someone trying to attach to me LOL


----------



## FishCharming

Vageta said:


> ...going to turn gay soon...:wubu:



will you be changing your name to Cockarot?


----------



## Vageta

FishCharming said:


> will you be changing your name to Cockarot?



...sir cockarot...


----------



## Marlayna

Happily marinated.:smitten::smitten:


----------



## Specter

Single Northern Massachusetts


----------



## fritzi

Marlayna said:


> Happily marinated.:smitten::smitten:



In which kind of marinade? Exact list of ingredients please!


----------



## FishCharming

and now un-attached...


----------



## RentonBob

FishCharming said:


> and now un-attached...



That sucks! I hope you didn't move out there yet.


----------



## Surlysomething

FishCharming said:


> and now un-attached...



Sorry to hear that, Fishy.


----------



## topher38

FishCharming said:


> and now un-attached...



Oh I am so sorry to hear this..


----------



## FishCharming

RentonBob said:


> That sucks! I hope you didn't move out there yet.





Surlysomething said:


> Sorry to hear that, Fishy.





topher38 said:


> Oh I am so sorry to hear this..



thanks guys. there was just a little bit too much shenanigans to warrant the long distance thing. the problems most likely all stem from the distance itself but i can't justify moving and taking the chance that they're not because of the distance...


----------



## topher38

FishCharming said:


> thanks guys. there was just a little bit too much shenanigans to warrant the long distance thing. the problems most likely all stem from the distance itself but i can't justify moving and taking the chance that they're not because of the distance...



Well I understand you, but it still hurts to have to lose or give up someone.


----------



## Marlayna

fritzi said:


> In which kind of marinade? Exact list of ingredients please!


Secret Love Juice.


----------



## topher38

Marlayna said:


> Secret Love Juice.



wait.. what.. who is love juicing who(m) and where is the video.....


----------



## SarahLaughsAlot

& I Hate It. So Much Love To Give and No One To Give It To lol but that's okay =)


----------



## topher38

SarahLaughsAlot said:


> & I Hate It. So Much Love To Give and No One To Give It To lol but that's okay =)



Lots of us in that club also....


----------



## jayduhgr8

i'm not attached and looking but not like actively searching because it seems good things come to those who wait. I have been patient and I am sure the right woman for me is around somewhere. I hope lol


----------



## djudex

I've been single too long now, I think my penis is officially just for show.


----------



## biglynch

djudex said:


> I've been single too long now, I think my penis is officially just for show.



when it comes to the ladies, yeah, I seem to be having an "economic crisis" at the moment. Bad times.


----------



## CherryRVA

I feel so alone in my current relationship, I might as well be single.


----------



## LifeInFL

I'm single and looking, though I guess not actively as I just graduated and am still job-searching. I'm open to relocation, so I don't want to get involved with someone just to end up moving.


----------



## BigWheels

djudex said:


> I've been single too long now, I think my penis is officially just for show.



I have declared mine legally dead from lack of activity 

Are there any miracle workers out there that can raise the dead? :happy::wubu:


----------



## biglynch

i signed up to eharmony just to test the water... so far; cold


----------



## prplecat

My cobwebs now have cobwebs. :blush:


----------



## deanbpm

I wouldn't say I was actively seeking anyone but if the right person came a long I wouldn't say no.


----------



## topher38

Well I have been alone for 7 months now and okay with it. getting ready to move anyway don't want to start relationship with all that going on.


----------



## likeitmatters

BigWheels said:


> I have declared mine legally dead from lack of activity
> 
> Are there any miracle workers out there that can raise the dead? :happy::wubu:




everything comes back to life there....even a dead penis...LOL


----------



## Lil BigginZ

Attached


----------



## Lovelyone

I've been unattached for so long that I decided to erect a statue...but the only thing I could think of to put as a title was "Here lies Terri's love life" so the statue turned into a headstone.


----------



## BigWheels

I gotta say this - If we have soooooo many unattached, single, alone people, why are we not trying to correct that??? I'm available for stud service, but in a limited area ---JK!!!!!! And update your profiles to include where you live... your love may be just down the road!

Ladies, I am ready to test the waters, shoot me a PM, I will respond. (Just FYI- I can't relocate due to my kids... so if you're in or near VT - HOLLA!)

Guys, get out there & stop traffic... we are BHM & we are in control of our own destiny! 

Ladies- One thing I can honestly say is there are several here that are not shy... speak up, help others hook-up. And if you are helped, PAY IT FORWARD!.

I had one nice comment today that has totally changed my thought process. We can & will be loved! 

::: JUMPS OFF THE SOAPBOX:::


----------



## MrBob

Single and really need to do something about it or my mind may snap. The final straw was my female bandmate turning up to practice today in a pair of cutoffs. I was having a hard time concentrating.


----------



## VickiNicole

I haven't posted in awhile because I actually got involved with someone. I'm still involved with him but it's a complicated situation and I would like to find something simpler. Basically I would like to find a man of my own, someone I can live with and spend all my free time with. I'm alone too much and it's frustrating cause I just turned 40 and I thought I would be married by now. I am having such a hard time finding someone appropriate. I post ads on craigslist, and I have a profile on pof and okcupid and largefriends. I rarely even get responses when I send a message to guys on dating sites. I'm usually sending messages to professional guys of white or asian descent. I think I'm attractive but I know that since I am fat there are less men on those sites that would be into me.


----------



## loopytheone

I am surgically attached to a very nice gentleman.


----------



## Jabbauk

It's the single life or me...... Not through choice tho


----------



## Mckee

As a self described idealistic I never consider myself as single. I like to say that Im in between romances at the moment.


----------



## BigWheels

loopytheone said:


> I am surgically attached to a very nice gentleman.



Sounds painful


----------



## big_lad27

On the lookout as always. Anyone in the UK free, hit me up


----------



## jade_andy

I'm single, sorta looking. Mainly trying to find friends and see where it leads from there


----------



## freakyfred

Single for way too long. It's reaaally starting to get to me ack.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

jade_andy said:


> I'm single, sorta looking. Mainly trying to find friends and see where it leads from there



You're Australian. We should be friends.


----------

